# E10 - Der neue Kraftstoff



## guna7 (10. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem neuen Kraftstoff E10? Ich für meinen Teil stehe dem eher skeptisch gegenüber. Es heißt zwar, dass mein Auto den neuen Sprit verträgt (Mazda 3). Allerdings frage ich mich, wer im Falle eines Schadens die Kosten übernimmt. Wahrscheinlich werde ich das sein. Von daher zahle ich lieber beim Tanken ein wenig mehr. Das ist immer noch billiger als ein etwaiger Motorschaden.

Die Regierung preist zwar den neuen Sprit an. Allerdings habe ich heute im Radio gehört, dass in einem Bundesland die Polizeifahrzeuge nicht mit E10 betankt werden dürfen, aus Angst vor Motorschäden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2011)

Also laut Hersteller verträgt es mein Auto (Opel Astra ) nur trau ich der ganzen Sache nicht. Ich bleib fürs erste bei Super Plus, die können E10 wegen mir gerne wieder abschaffen


----------



## guna7 (10. März 2011)

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Mit E10 steigt der Spritverbrauch, mit Super+ ist der Verbrauch niedriger. Somit sollte sich der Mehrpreis von Super+ wieder etwas relativieren.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2011)

Meiner ist zwar erst ein halbes Jahr alt, was ich aber richtig geil fand war die tatsache das ich an der Tankstelle stand und das auf Reserve. Was durfte ich sehen, kein super mehr und zu E10 konnte mir keiner was sagen.

Bei so einer Aufklärung ist das auch kein Wunder das keiner E10 tanken will.


@ Guna7 Glückwunsch zu deinen 2000


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem neuen Kraftstoff E10?



Der Sprit ist okay - die Politik drum rum ist eine Katastrophe. Aber das diese Regierung zwischen Auto- und Öllobby nicht besser agiert, als die letzte, war wohl klar.

(wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss: Über Aufklärung kann sich imho niemand beschweren, der jemals online war. Dauert keine 5 Minuten sowas herauszufinden und die Diskussion läuft seit Monaten in den Massenmedien, seit Jahren in kleinerem Kreis)



guna7 schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Mit E10 steigt der Spritverbrauch, mit Super+ ist der Verbrauch niedriger. Somit sollte sich der Mehrpreis von Super+ wieder etwas relativieren.



Also ich hab keinen Mehrverbrauch bemerkt und selbst die Schätzungen von stark einseitig vorbelasteten Quellen laufen typischweise auf <5% hinaus. Da Super+ i.d.R. deutlich mehr als 5% Aufpreis kostet...

Zur Verträglichkeit: Es gibt genug Marken, die seit Jahrzehnten in Südamerika mit bis zu E100 gefahren werden, ohne dass es Probleme gibt.


----------



## guna7 (10. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Verträglichkeit: Es gibt genug Marken, die seit Jahrzehnten in Südamerika mit bis zu E100 gefahren werden, ohne dass es Probleme gibt.


 
Soviel ich weiß, sind das aber ganz andere Motoren, oder nicht?*

@ Chester Bennington: Dankehttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/39719-chester-bennington.html
*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

Du glaubst doch nicht, das z.B. VW für Brasilien eine komplette eigene Produktpalette entwickelt?  Die haben zwar ein paar eigene Varianten, bedienen sich aber größtenteils genauso im Konzernregal. Das ist schließlich der Grundgedanke eines globalen Unternehmens.
Abgesehen davon ist die Verträglichkeit keine Frage des Motordesigns, sondern schlicht der verarbeiteten Materialien. Design kommt nur bei der Effizienz ins Spiel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Verträglichkeit: Es gibt genug Marken, die seit Jahrzehnten in Südamerika mit bis zu E100 gefahren werden, ohne dass es Probleme gibt.


 
Dort ist der Treibstoffkreislauf auch angepasst.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2011)

@ *ruyven_macaran* 

Und warum geben die Hersteller dann keine Garantie auf E10 und versichern ein das es keine Defekte gibt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2011)

Mein Wagen darf den Sprit schlucken. Ich sehe da keine Probleme, da kann man einen Motor auch leichter mit Kurzstrecken ruinieren wenn die Ölwechsel so selten wie in mancher Frittenschmiede gemacht werden. Wenn ich tiefsten Afrika tanken müßte wo der Schlauch aus einer Lehmhütte käme, dann hätte ich wirklich bedenken, hier gibt es ja einen gewissen Standard und Qualitätskontrollen. Es wird einfach zuviel Tam Tam gemacht, und für die die es nicht Tanken dürfen ist das ausweichen auf Super+ eine Frechheit. Auch wurde von ruyven_macaran ja schon erwähnt das in anderen Ländern ja ganz andere Mischungen getankt werden. Im Grunde ist es fast das gleiche wo damals der verbleite Sprit abgeschafft wurde


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> @ *ruyven_macaran*
> 
> Und warum geben die Hersteller dann keine Garantie auf E10 und versichern ein das es keine Defekte gibt?


 
Also (m)ein Hersteller sichert offiziell die Nutzbarkeit zu. Ob(große Lücken weisen die gängigen Listen afaik nicht auf - wen meinst du?)/Warum andere ihre Kunden im unklaren lassen, würde ich deren Kundenabteilung fragen. Denn entweder die Kunststoffe vertragen Ethanol, oder sie machens nicht - beides kann man bekanntgeben.


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

Bei meinem Hersteller auf der Homepage ist auch direkt auf der Startseite ein Dokument in dem man alles nachlesen kann. Also wenn man will kann man sich ganz einfach informieren.
Aber ich bin fein raus, Super+ und Diesel, der Umwelt zu liebe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Tja, wenn man zynisch ist, dann könnte man meinen, dass das so gewollt ist, dass E10 nur im Super drin ist, damit die verwirrten Fahrer Super Plus tanken und die Oligarchen mehr Geld scheffeln können.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2011)

Ich mach es ganz einfach, solange der Preisunterschied nicht zu groß ist bleib ich bei super+.

In mein Baby kommt fürs erste kein E10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2011)

Bei meinem Hersteller betrifft es nur einen Motor der es nicht darf, und den habe ich Gott sei Dank nicht genommen. Bei einigen Herstellern ist es aber extrem umständlich das aufzuschlüsseln, da hätten die eher nachbessern sollen um die Unsicherheit heraus zu nehmen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man zynisch ist, dann könnte man meinen, dass das so gewollt ist, dass E10 nur im Super drin ist, damit die verwirrten Fahrer Super Plus tanken und die Oligarchen mehr Geld scheffeln können.


 
Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nachvollziehen. Gerade im + würde Ethanol mit seiner hohen Klopffestigkeit Sinn machen


----------



## guna7 (10. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also (m)ein Hersteller sichert offiziell die Nutzbarkeit zu. Ob(große Lücken weisen die gängigen Listen afaik nicht auf - wen meinst du?)/Warum andere ihre Kunden im unklaren lassen, würde ich deren Kundenabteilung fragen. Denn entweder die Kunststoffe vertragen Ethanol, oder sie machens nicht - beides kann man bekanntgeben.


 
Das ist bei meinem Hersteller auch der Fall. Die Frage ist nur, kommt der Hersteller auch für etwaige Schäden auf? Das steht nämlich nirgends.

OT: @ ruyven_macaran 

Zum einen, sorry für die zwei Threads zum Thema. Das mit der Umfrage kam mir erst danach in den Sinn, wusste aber nicht, wie man das verbinden kann.

Zum anderen, danke für das Ausbessern. Hast du gut gemacht!


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

Vielleicht kommt man mit der Menge die benötigt wrid nicht hinterher, wenn überall Ethanol reingemischt werden soll? Umweltschäden dann noch höher und Nahrungspreise steigen dann noch mehr?


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt man mit der Menge die benötigt wrid nicht hinterher, wenn überall Ethanol reingemischt werden soll? Umweltschäden dann noch höher und Nahrungspreise steigen dann noch mehr?


 
Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab gibt es mehr als genug E10, nur tankt es kaum einer


----------



## devon (10. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nachvollziehen. Gerade im + würde Ethanol mit seiner hohen Klopffestigkeit Sinn machen


 
Weil Super glaub der meist getankte Sprit ist macht man dass dann warscheinlich nur mit Super,

btw ich tanke in meine 16Jahre alten Benz auch E10 bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2011)

Ich tank den Rotz erst, wenn es Langzeiterfahrungen gibt.


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

> *Chester Bennington: *Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab gibt es mehr als genug E10, nur tankt es kaum einer


Ich meine vielleicht gibt es nicht genug Ethanol um es überall reinzumischen. (Zu geringe Anbauflächen?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Weg mit den Weizenfeldern und her mit der Biomasse für Treibstoff. 

Ach ja, hab eben den Kommentar gelesen, sehr geil... 



> Sie haben es immer noch nicht kapiert. CO2 ist nicht schädlich für die Umwelt. Das ist nur Panikmache der Politik um mehr Geld abzusahnen.


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich meine vielleicht gibt es nicht genug Ethanol um es überall reinzumischen. (Zu geringe Anbauflächen?)



Die zu geringen Anbauflächen sollten das geringste Problem darstellen. Es sind flächenmäßig noch genügen Urwälder zum Abholzen vorhanden.


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weg mit den Weizenfeldern und her mit der Biomasse für Treibstoff.



Und das ist schon wieder ein Grund es nicht zu tanken 
Woanderst auf der Welt verhungern Menschen und wir packen es in unseren Benzintank 

Vorallem da der Anbau mehr CO2 verursacht wie dadurch eingesparrt werden kann 

Dazu hat man noch einen leicht höheren Verbrauch im Vergleich zu super+ (zumindest bei saugmotoren).

Unterm Strich gibt es daher keinen wirklich überzeugenden Grund, warum man es tanken sollte.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## devon (10. März 2011)

Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit Ethanol aus nicht Lebensmitten herzustellen aber wird ja hierzulande nicht gemacht, so Zellstoff oder Holz


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

Durch Transport, Produktion, Anbau und Infrastruktur  ist der Treibhauseffekt gegenüber fossilen Brennstoffen so hoch, dass der Vorteil fast verloren geht (Ethanol Roggen, Mais ca. 70% des CO2 Ausstoß wie Benzin E3 Norm) und manchmal sogar schlimmer ist (Sojaöl Brasilien). Hinzu kommen dann noch die Nahrungspreise die steigen (Tortillakrise uvm.).
Als Klimarettung ist das eine eher zweifelhafte Aktion.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die zu geringen Anbauflächen sollten das geringste Problem darstellen. Es sind flächenmäßig noch genügen Urwälder zum Abholzen vorhanden.


 
Der war echt gut, nieder mit dem Regenwald und her mit den Weizenfeldern


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Ich zerteile meine Mahagonimöbel, ehe ich sie im Kamin verfeuere.


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich zerteile meine Mahagonimöbel, ehe ich sie im Kamin verfeuere.


 
Möbel aus Holz sind auch gut für die CO2 Speicherung.  Fördert die (Holz-)Möbelindustrie. 
  Aber vielleicht nicht gerade Mahagoni benutzen. 


 Was passiert mit dem Erdöl das durch E10 verdrängt wird? Wird wo anderes verbrannt und das wohl noch günstiger als zuvor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Was passiert mit dem Erdöl das durch E10 verdrängt wird? Wird wo anderes verbrannt und das wohl noch günstiger als zuvor.


 
Das kippen sich andere in den Tank.


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

> Das kippen sich andere in den Tank.


 Das ist gerade der Knackpunkt bei fast allen Klimaschutzmaßnahmen, dass man die Angebotsseite vernachlässigt.


----------



## computertod (10. März 2011)

also ich tank aus 2 Gründen kein E10:
1. bin ich noch bis Oktober mitm Moped unterwegs (noch kein 18) und will dem 40 Jahre alten Motor kein E10 zumuten...
2. Mein Polo soll ja noch länger als meine Fahrerei halten 

so siehts bis jetzt aus. mal schauen wies in ~1-2 Jahren aussieht


----------



## devon (10. März 2011)

Eigentlich gibts einen guten Grund E10 zu tanken wir verbrauchen 5% weniger Fossile Kraftstoffe wenn es um Super + geht sogar 10% weniger da Super + nur so 0,5% Ethanol enthält so können wir insgesammt länger mit Benzin fahren weil wir ja weniger Fossile Kraftstoffe Verbrauchen. wollt ich jetzt ma so loslassen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Ich frage mich, ob die Leute echt so naiv sind und glauben, dass wenn wir Benzin sparen, das Öl dann noch 30 Jahre länger reichen wird als sonst.


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

> Ich frage mich, ob die Leute echt so naiv sind und glauben, dass wenn wir Benzin sparen, das Öl dann noch 30 Jahre länger reichen wird als sonst.


Über deinem Post ist so jemand. Auf ihn!  Eigentlich ändert sich mit E10 gar nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Über deinem Post ist so jemand. Auf ihn!  Eigentlich ändert sich mit E10 gar nichts.


 
Ihn meinte ich auch mit meiner Aussage.


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2011)

devon schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibts einen guten Grund E10 zu tanken wir verbrauchen 5% weniger Fossile Kraftstoffe wenn es um Super + geht sogar 10% weniger da Super + nur so 0,5% Ethanol enthält so können wir insgesammt länger mit Benzin fahren weil wir ja weniger Fossile Kraftstoffe Verbrauchen. wollt ich jetzt ma so loslassen^^



Beim Anbau und bei der Verarbeitung der E10-Grundstoffe werden auch flüssige Dinosaurier verbrannt. Das sollte in die Rechnung mit einfließen.

Eigentlich isses ja ganz einfach. Tempo 130 als Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn würde wohl mehr fossile Kraftstoffe sparen als die ganze E10 Grütze.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2011)

Tempo 130, wann soll ich da am Ziel ankommen. Sowas wie ein Tempo Limit braucht kein Mensch, ich fahr im schnitt mit 140 bis 160 und wenn alles frei ist 180-200


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Eigentlich isses ja ganz einfach. Tempo 130 als Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn würde wohl mehr fossile Kraftstoffe sparen als die ganze E10 Grütze.


 
Das kriegst du aber nicht gegen die Autolobby durch.


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Beim Anbau und bei der Verarbeitung der E10-Grundstoffe werden auch flüssige Dinosaurier verbrannt. Das sollte in die Rechnung mit einfließen.
> 
> Eigentlich isses ja ganz einfach. Tempo 130 als Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn würde wohl mehr fossile Kraftstoffe sparen als die ganze E10 Grütze.



Seite 92 hat man eine Übersicht über Treibhausgasemissionen bei Biosprit und fossilen Brennstoffen im Vergleich. Sieht nicht allzu gut aus.

http://www.news.admin.ch/NSBSubscriber/message/attachments/8514.pdf

Tempolimit würde wohl einiges an Sprit sparen, dass Klima retten kann man damit ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Na ja, letztendlich "rettest" du ja kein Klima. Das Klima verändert sich und man muss sich anpassen, wer das nicht kann, hat halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## seltsam (10. März 2011)

Was sparen wir denn , wenn durch E10 häufigere Ölwechsel gemacht werden müssen und nebenbei häufiger Motorschäden zu erwarten sind?!Wer weis , was da noch alles sonst kaputt geht.
Ausserdem,soweit ich gelesen habe sind die grössten Ölreserven der Erde noch nicht angezapft.
Venezuela soll angeblich die grösste weltweit haben mit 296,5 Milliarden Barrel.


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

Ja das stimmt ich benutze hier das Grünen Vokabular, aber es sollte klar sein was gemeint ist. Weniger CO2 Ausstoß wird ja von der Regierung verfolgt um das Klima zu stabilisieren ("retten").




> Was sparen wir denn , wenn durch E10


Keine Ahnung. 

Vielleicht wird der Bauernverband bald in die OPEC eingegliedert. Aber das sich Ackerflächen jetzt noch mehr konkurrenz machen, müsste das doch ein prima Argument für genmanipulierte Pflanzen sein um den Ertrag erhöhen zu müssen.


----------



## devon (10. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, letztendlich "rettest" du ja kein Klima. Das Klima verändert sich und man muss sich anpassen, wer das nicht kann, hat halt Pech gehabt.


 
wart... klimawandel? wo? isses halt grad bissi wärmer vor paar jahren dacht man noch man wär in ner neuen eiszeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

devon schrieb:


> wart... klimawandel? wo? isses halt grad bissi wärmer vor paar jahren dacht man noch man wär in ner neuen eiszeit


 
Ich warte schon seit Jahren darauf, dass ich im Winter in Shorts einkaufen gehen kann.


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

Das darf man vor allem in Deutschland nicht überall so sagen, dann wird man als Klimaleugner verfolgt und nieder gemacht wie ein Holocaustleugner.  
Aber egal die Politik hat sich ein Ziel gesetzt und das wird mit vielen unmöglichen Mitteln verfolgt. Deutschland versucht alleine die Welt zu retten, vielleicht macht uns das auch mit zum beliebtesten Land der Welt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> OT: @ ruyven_macaran
> 
> Zum einen, sorry für die zwei Threads zum Thema. Das mit der Umfrage kam mir erst danach in den Sinn, wusste aber nicht, wie man das verbinden kann.



mod anschreiben




Woohoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt man mit der Menge die benötigt wrid nicht hinterher, wenn überall Ethanol reingemischt werden soll? Umweltschäden dann noch höher und Nahrungspreise steigen dann noch mehr?





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und das ist schon wieder ein Grund es nicht zu tanken
> Woanderst auf der Welt verhungern Menschen und wir packen es in unseren Benzintank



Auf der Welt verhungern Menschen und wir vernichten landwirtschaftliche Produkte
Auf der Welt verhungern Menschen und wir halten Haustiere
Auf der Welt verhungern Menschen und wir betreiben Mästerei
Auf der Welt verhungern Menschen und wir bauen Blumen an
merkste was?



devon schrieb:


> Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit Ethanol aus nicht Lebensmitten herzustellen aber wird ja hierzulande nicht gemacht, so Zellstoff oder Holz



Was das Wachstum von Pflanzen angeht, wäre Holz eine schlechte Wahl. (aber diverse Gräser dürften für Ehtanol gut geeignet sein und einen höheren Ertrag im Vergleich zu Nahrungsanbau bringen. Nicht zu vergessen die ökologische Komponenten: Es sind keine Monokulturen und Pestizide nötig. Wenn das "Unkraut" besser wächst - toll. Mehr Ethanol - und mehr Artenvielfalt)




Woohoo schrieb:


> Durch Transport, Produktion, Anbau und Infrastruktur  ist der Treibhauseffekt gegenüber fossilen Brennstoffen so hoch, dass der Vorteil fast verloren geht (Ethanol Roggen, Mais ca. 70% des CO2 Ausstoß wie Benzin E3 Norm) und manchmal sogar schlimmer ist (Sojaöl Brasilien).



Kennst du Studien dazu, die die entsprechenden Folgekosten und ggf. die Verwendung von Biokraftstoffen in der Landwirtschaft (zunehmend im kommen, trotz subventioniertem Agrardiesel)? Alles, was ich bislang gesehen habe (den Diagrammen nach auch dein letzter Link) vernachlässigt Öltransport und Raffination komplett. Irgendwie hat nordamerikanisches Ethanol (nicht dass ich dessen Nutzung außerhalb Nordamerikas als ökologisch sinnvoll ansehen würde) einen höheren Transportenergieaufwand, als saudisches Öl 

ansonsten


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> So dürfen keine Rohstoffe aus Flächen mit hohem Kohlenstoffbestand (Primärwälder, Feuchtgebiete, Torfmoore, Naturschutzgebiete) eingesetzt werden und dergleichen mehr.
> 
> Biotreibstofferzeuger müssen eine Reduktion der Treibhausgasemissionen (CO2, Methan, Lachgas etc.) nachweisen. Das bedeutet, dass über den gesamten Lebenszyklus (vom Rohstoffanbau über die Kraftstoffproduktion bis zum Kfz) im Vergleich zu fossilen Kraftstoffen weniger Treibhausgasemissionen entstehen dürfen, nämlich mindestens


(weiß aber nicht, in wie weit sich unsere Regierung darum auch kümmert)



> Als Klimarettung ist das eine eher zweifelhafte Aktion.



Hast du was anderes erwartet, wenn die Autolobby sich ihre lieblings "Rettungs"methode aussucht?
(iirc wäre die Alternative zur Reduktion der Netto-Emissionen pro Liter eine Reduktion des Verbrauches gewesen...)





Woohoo schrieb:


> Was passiert mit dem Erdöl das durch E10 verdrängt wird? Wird wo anderes verbrannt und das wohl noch günstiger als zuvor.



Das ist imho der größte Haken der Einführung: Sie ist mit keinerlei Importregelungen gekoppelt.
Ergebniss: Es wird besonders aus Brasilien importiert, wo das Zeug auch so in den Tank gewandert wäre.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Das darf man vor allem in Deutschland nicht überall so sagen, dann wird man als Klimaleugner verfolgt und nieder gemacht wie ein Holocaustleugner.


 
Das gilt übrigens auch für dieses Forum. Die vollkommen substanzlosen Zwischenrufe von Leuten, die nichtmal den Unterschied zwischen Wetter und Klima kapieren, stehen mir mitlerweile bis Unterkante Oberlippe. Wer der Meinung ist, ein paar klare Fakten (merke: x-beliebige Internetseiten sind schonmal eine ganz schlechte Quelle, das haben mehrere Diskussionen bewiesen) thematisieren zu wollen, der mache einen eigenen Thread auf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... die nichtmal den Unterschied zwischen Wetter und Klima kapieren...


 
Das Wetter ist ein augenblicklicher Zustand der Atmosphäre oder eine Abfolge von Zuständen der Atmosphäre, die über einen bestimmten Zeitraum ablaufen.
Das Klima ist die Zusammenfassung aller Zustände der Atmosphäre an einem bestimmten Ort und im Verlauf eines genau definierten Zeitraumes. (Klima ist schwammiger definiert).

Musste ich mal loswerden, bevor einer fragt, sorry.


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

> *ruyven_macaran*
> Kennst du Studien dazu, die die entsprechenden Folgekosten und ggf. die Verwendung von Biok...


Ich weiß nur, dass die Studie (mein Link oben) bei der Berechnung sich an IPCC Standardds hält. Dann gibt es noch eine Studie (in Atmosheric Chemistry and Physics) von dem Nobelpreisträger Paul J. Crutzen und W. Winiwarter die haben auch Berechnungen angestellt und kamen auch auf Ergebnisse, dass der Biokraftstoff zum Teil schlimmer ist als fossile Brennstoffe. Einen Link habe ich dazu nicht.

Ob es wirklich einen Klimawandel gibt weiß ich nicht, ich denke schon. Ist mir aber erstmal egal, weil die Mehrheit in Deutschland das auch denkt und somit die Politik versucht das Problem zu lösen und darum geht es mir.



> Das ist imho der größte Haken der Einführung: Sie ist mit keinerlei Importregelungen gekoppelt.
> Ergebniss: Es wird besonders aus Brasilien importiert, wo das Zeug auch so in den Tank gewandert wäre.


Ich meinte eher das Erdöl was wir nicht mehr importieren wird ja nicht in der Erde gelassen und nicht verbrannt. Das machen dann andere irgendwo. Also die Angebotsseite an Erdöl wird nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## Icejester (11. März 2011)

Mir kommt das Dreckszeug nicht in den Tank. Das muß es aber Gott sei Dank auch nicht, weil es hier in der Gegend kaum Tankstellen gibt, die das überhaupt anbieten. Sollten die auch noch umgestellt werden, werde ich Super Plus tanken. Wenn der Leiter Mechanikentwicklung von BMW sagt, daß es da durchaus zu größeren Problemen bei längerer Nutzung kommen kann, glaube ich dem das einfach mal, auch wenn offiziell alle BMWs mit Benzinmotor für E10 freigegeben sind. Und da mein Motor erst letztes Jahr für über € 2.000 repariert wurde, werde ich ihn jetzt nicht absichtlich mit so einer mindertwertigen Brühe füttern. Aber BMW und Mercedes wollen die Langzeitwirkungen ja jetzt gemeinsam untersuchen.

Aber wie heißt es so schön im Bordbuch? "Ihr BMW kann mit allen Ottokraftstoffen zwischen 91 und 98 Oktan betankt werden. Allerdings sinkt bei weniger als 95 Oktan die Motorleistung und der Verbrauch steigt, während bei höherer Oktanzahl die Leistung steigt und der Verbrauch sinkt." Letztere Option klingt mir da sehr sympathisch.  Und wenn ich die paar Cent den Liter, die Super Plus mehr kostet, gegen die Kosten eines neuen Motors oder gar eines neuen Autos vor der Zeit aufrechne, kann ich gar nicht so viel E10 verfahren, daß ich auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hätte, mit E10 billiger unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Ratty0815 (11. März 2011)

[x] Nein, ich tanke E10 nicht

und das aus nur einen Grund --> ich darf es nicht!

Mein alter Rover Mini verträgt sich nicht mit solch einem "ökologischen" Gewäsch...
oder anders gesagt: "Auto`s mit Charakter saufen kein E10!"

So Long...


----------



## MehmetB (11. März 2011)

Komisch, bei E10 kackt ihr alle rum "sowas kriegt mein wagen nicht", aber E5 nehmt ihr in Kauf?

Wenn eurem Auto E5 nichts macht, dann macht E10 auch nichts. E10 macht auch bei Autos nichts die vom Hersteller nicht freigegeben sind, der Hersteller hat nur kein Bock Garantie zu übernehmen.

Dennoch ist E10 ******* - erstens ist die Klima-Rechnung Bullshit und zweitens verfährt man kein Essen wenn Milliarden Menschen verhungern.


"und nebenbei häufiger Motorschäden zu erwarten sind?"

Wer erzählt denn so ein Mist? Die Bild-Zeitung?


----------



## guna7 (11. März 2011)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> "Auto`s mit Charakter saufen kein E10!"


 Der ist gut! 

BTT: Da ist man mal ein paar Stunden weg und muss sich durch jede Menge Post lesen. 

Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, sollen die Polizeiwagen (laut Radio) aus Angst vor Motorschäden kein E10 tanken aber von jedem anderen Bürger wird es verlangt. Seltsam! Da stimmt doch was nicht.


----------



## Bärenmarke (11. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf der Welt verhungern Menschen und wir vernichten landwirtschaftliche Produkte
> Auf der Welt verhungern Menschen und wir halten Haustiere
> Auf der Welt verhungern Menschen und wir betreiben Mästerei
> Auf der Welt verhungern Menschen und wir bauen Blumen an
> merkste was?


 
Das ist ja alles durchaus richtig, aber warum soll man das ganze noch verschlimmern, wenn es keinen Nutzen für die Umwelt hat?
Zumal ja man ja was nicht damit rechtfertigen sollte, nur weil es andere auch machen 
Ich werf ja auch kein Fenster ein nur weil es vielleicht ein anderer getan hat.

Ich hab z.b. mal ein netten Text im Englisch unterricht vor ein paar jahren lesen müssen, da ging es um die Abholzung des Regenwaldes in Indonesien damit Palmölplantagen auf der abgeholtzten Fläche entstehen 
Und 3 mal darfst raten, für was die Plantagen gebraucht wurden.... 
Nur damit man die eigene Klimabilanz etwas schönen kann, wird Co2 in anderen Ländern in unmengen rausgehaun, nicht sehr sinnvoll.
Daher sollte man allein schon aus dem aspekt kein E10 tanken 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Aven X (11. März 2011)

Mir als Diesel Fahrer kann die ganze E10 Grütze eigentlich ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen.

Was mich jedoch so richtig an*peep* ist die Tatsache, dass die Politik -und damit genau genommen die Volksvertreter- wirklich alles und jeden ignoriert und um jeden Preis versucht, hier was durchzudrücken, was niemand haben will. Weder die Ölkonzerne, noch die Autobauer und das gemeine Volk offenbar schon mal überhaupt nicht.

Und die größte Dreistigkeit ist dann noch, sich als "Volksvertreter" hinzustellen und null Verantwortung für den Mist, den sie selber fabriziert haben, zu übernehmen. Alle anderen sind die bösen. Die Autohersteller, weil keine klaren Aussagen hinsichtlich der Verträglichkeit besteht, die Ölkonzerne weil sie nicht aufklären und das popelige, widerborstige Volk sowieso weils nicht getankt wird.

Statt einfach mal zu sagen: ok, wir Politiker wollten es. Vielleicht wars nicht genug durchdacht, verschieben wir es zwei Jahre.

Diese "Volksvertreter" sind es, die auf ganzer Linie versagt haben. Eigentlich sollte jeder Politiker der in dieser Sache involviert ist, seinen Hut nehmen, da er seiner Aufgabe als Vertreter des Volkes offenbar nicht gerecht wird.

Liebe Forumsfreunde, denkt an diese E10 Sache wenn diese Halunken was von Euch wollen: Eure Stimme.
Überdenkt, ob diese ignorante Volkspolitik der CDU / CSU in Eurem Sinne war und macht das Kreuzchen vielleicht mal woanders.

Ich kann übrigens jeden einzelnen Beteiligten verstehen.

Warum sollte die Autolobby Tests durchführen an älteren Fahrzeugen oder Garantie für die Verträglichkeit übernehmen? Interessiert die doch nicht die Bohne, ob nen 12 Jahre alter Audi mit e10 läuft oder nicht. Der Kunde kann sich ja ein neues kaufen.
Wirtschaftlich gesehen die letzte Schwachsinn. Da sollte man dann lieber Geld in Forschung und Entwicklung künftiger Modelle stecken, um hier auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.

Und wär ich Tankstellenpächter: ich würde jeden Kunden rausschmeissen, der mit Herstellerlisten wegen E10 rumnervt.
Das ist nicht seine Aufgabe, sich mit Leuten rumzuärgern, die nen 20 Jahre alten Kadett fahren. Er verkauft (weil er MUSS !) den Dreck nur. Nicht weil er will. Seid versichert: der Tankstelle wärs lieber, wenn das Zeug früher als später wieder verschwindet.

Folglich ist absolut verständlich, wenn daraufhin der Kunde die Pampe nicht tankt. Sei es aus Unsicherheit, sei es weils nicht auf paar Cent pro Liter Mehrkosten ankommt oder einfach nur rein aus Prinzip nicht.

Amen


----------



## guna7 (11. März 2011)

Schleswig-Holsteins Polizei tankt kein E10-Benzin

E10: Polizei in Schleswig-Holstein darf neuen Kraftstoff nicht tanken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass die Studie (mein Link oben) bei der Berechnung sich an IPCC Standardds hält.



Ich zweifel nicht die Sorgfältigkeit der Studie an, sondern das Grundprinzip des Vergleiches. Da hab ich bei vielen zitierten Studien so meine Zweifel. (in der von dir verlinkten habe ich auch noch keine genauen Angaben entdecken können, aber bei den wenigen! Biotreibstoffen mit fast-negativer Bilanz wird im Text oft auf die Lachgasemissionen durch Düngung bzw. die jeweilige Art eingegangen -> vermutlich ist Ungleichbewertung von Transport und Produktion nicht die Ursache.)



> Ich meinte eher das Erdöl was wir nicht mehr importieren wird ja nicht in der Erde gelassen und nicht verbrannt. Das machen dann andere irgendwo. Also die Angebotsseite an Erdöl wird nicht berücksichtigt.



Das Erdölangebot am Markt ist ja nicht fix, sondern wird gesteuert. Sollte der Verbrauch aufgrund von Biosprit insgesamt sinken, würde die OPEC in gewohnter Weise die Fördermengen anpassen, um die Preise zu halten. Ob Öl genutzt wird oder nicht hängt dann wiederum an diesem Preis und die Nutzung bleibt konstant.
Hinsichtlich der Einsparung fragwürdig ist E10 deswegen nur, wenn es auf brasilianisches E80 zurückgeht. Denn bislang tankt Südamerika den Zuckerrohrschnaps nicht aus ökologischen, sondern aus ökonomischen Gründen: Er ist vor Ort billiger, als importiertes Benzin. Wenn durch EU-Importe die Ethanolpreise steigen, exportieren sie es und tanken fossile. Ein Netto-Einspareffekt ergäbe sich nur aus dem leicht verminderten Gesamtverbrauch in Folge der leicht steigenden Preise (von ex-Ethanol-Niveau auf Benzinniveau) in Südamerika und denen müsste man den Energieverbrauch des Transportes gegenüberstellen. (eine 0 wäre nicht unrealistisch. Dann blieben als Netto-Effekte die Entkopplung der europäischen Wirtschaft von arabischem Öl, eine Verkleinerung der Geldflüsse in die Problemzone mittlerer Osten, Landwirtschaftsförderung - und auf der negativen Seite der Anreiz, Natur zugunsten neuer Anbauflächen zu vernichten)




MehmetB schrieb:


> Wer erzählt denn so ein Mist? Die Bild-Zeitung?



Liebend gern.




guna7 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, sollen die Polizeiwagen (laut Radio) aus Angst vor Motorschäden kein E10 tanken aber von jedem anderen Bürger wird es verlangt. Seltsam! Da stimmt doch was nicht.



Das kann schlichtweg an Bürokratie liegen. Durchmischter Fahrzeugbestand + einheitliche Regelung für die gesamte Flotte => Da ist ein ungeeigneter Wagen oder einer von einem schweigenden Hersteller dabei und schon müssen alle Super+ tanken. Da die Polizei eigentlich Diesel fährt, dürften unter den Benzinern ggf. noch Spezialfahrzeuge sein.




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles durchaus richtig, aber warum soll man das ganze noch verschlimmern, wenn es keinen Nutzen für die Umwelt hat?



Ich wollte damit eher andeuten, dass man es ggf. gar nicht verschlimmert, weil es offensichtlich keinen Zusammenhang mit dem Schicksal europäischer (und nordamerikanischer) Landwirtschaftsprodukte und der Nahrungsverfügbarkeit in den Hungerregionen dieses Planetens zu tun hat. Wenn der Preis für "einBrot" Getreide von 20 auf 25 Cent steigt, dann macht das für Leute, die 25 Cent in der Woche verdienen, keinen Unterschied.
(wie die detailierten Auswirkungen auf den Nahrungsmarkt der dritten Welt aussehen, vermag ich aber nicht abzuschätzen. Wenn man diverse Hilfsorganisationen richtig versteht, dann haben die nichts zu essen, weil euroäische Exportwaren zu teuer sind und sie bauen nichts an, weil die Preise aufgrund europäischer Exportwaren zu niedrig sind.)




Aven X schrieb:


> Und die größte Dreistigkeit ist dann noch, sich als "Volksvertreter" hinzustellen und null Verantwortung für den Mist, den sie selber fabriziert haben, zu übernehmen. Alle anderen sind die bösen. Die Autohersteller, weil keine klaren Aussagen hinsichtlich der Verträglichkeit besteht, die Ölkonzerne weil sie nicht aufklären und das popelige, widerborstige Volk sowieso weils nicht getankt wird.
> 
> Statt einfach mal zu sagen: ok, wir Politiker wollten es. Vielleicht wars nicht genug durchdacht, verschieben wir es zwei Jahre.



1. Die Volksvertreter haben es bereites 2 Jahre verschoben, weil Volk/Auto/Ölkonzerne nicht vorbereitet waren
2. Die derzeitige Lösung wurde afaik mit Auto und Ölkonzernen ausgehandelt, als diese mit einem z.B. 100g/km Grenzwert nicht zufrieden waren.



> Diese "Volksvertreter" sind es, die auf ganzer Linie versagt haben. Eigentlich sollte jeder Politiker der in dieser Sache involviert ist, seinen Hut nehmen, da er seiner Aufgabe als Vertreter des Volkes offenbar nicht gerecht wird.



Wir dürfen gespannt sein, ob die Arbeitsgeber dieser Politiker (genannt: "Wähler") dies durchsetzen werden. Aktuell scheinen sie lieber auf ""Ökos"" rumzuhacken, obwohl die selbst die Einführung als Katastrophe und das Konzept als zweifelhaft bezeichnen - egal wie sehr es Wirtschafts-Co-Minister Rötgen schönredet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

Aven X schrieb:


> Mir als Diesel Fahrer kann die ganze E10 Grütze eigentlich ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen.


 
Warte mal ab, bis beim Diesel 10% Frittenfett reingekippt wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, bis beim Diesel 10% Frittenfett reingekippt wird.


Geht sogar jetzt schon mit 100% oder feinstes Salatöl, nur das starten klappt etwas schlecht, dafür bedarf es Bastelaufwand. Man könnte auch wieder auf den Holzvergaser ausweichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

Das Frittenfett muss flüssig gehalten werden, das ist deutlich aufwändiger als die Sache mit dem Ethanol.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2011)

Man könnte ja auch auf Gas ausweichen, nur kostet die Umrüstung recht viel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

Richtig, "Umrüstung" ist das Schlagwort. Wie viele Benziner musst du umrüsten, damit sie mit Ethanol laufen?
Richtig, keine.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Frittenfett muss flüssig gehalten werden, das ist deutlich aufwändiger als die Sache mit dem Ethanol.


 
Mit entsprechenden Zusätzen kriegt man auch Pflanzenöl winterfest. Heißt dann "Biodiesel" und ist irgendwie keine Sensation mehr...
(ökologisch aber problematischer, als Ethanol, weil eben direkt Pflanzenöl genommen wird - d.h. eingeschränkte Pflanzenauswahl, größtenteils problematische Pflanzen und ein erheblicher Anteil der Pflanze lässt sich nicht direkt verwerten, Koppelung mit Biogas oder Ethanolproduktion ist afaik bislang unüblich)


Bezüglich Holzvergaser: Afaik extrem ineffizient (und gerade für die Verwertung von Holz gibt es viele, extrem ausgereifte Techniken)


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit entsprechenden Zusätzen kriegt man auch Pflanzenöl winterfest. Heißt dann "Biodiesel" und ist irgendwie keine Sensation mehr...


 
Dann sammel mal Frittenfett von McDoof ein und verändere das so, dass es auch bei -20° flüssig bleibt. 
Der Aufwand muss halt in Relation zum Ergebnis überschaubar bleiben, sonst hat es kein Zweck, weder ökonomisch noch ökologisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

Bei Altfett hat es schon deswegen ökonomischen Nutzen, weil das sonst Sondermüll wäre


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

Wieso Sondermüll?
Fett kannst du verbrennen, ist ja Kohlenwasserstoff und mit der Energie, die du daraus gewinnst, Wasser erwärmen, die dann einen Generator antreiben.
Ist nicht anders als Kohle zu brennen, nur dass du dafür keine Kubikkilometer an Erde umpflügen musst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

Weil Altfett nunmal zu entsorgen ist.
Verbrennen könnte man es auch nur mit einem entsprechenden Brenner und nach zumindest grober Aufbereitung -> Prinzip bleibt das gleiche, es stellt sich nur die Frage nach stationärer vs. mobiler Nutzung. Dass ich da für erstere bin, bis wir bei 100% EE sind, habe ich ja schon mehrfach klargestellt, wenn es um H2 oder Batterielösungen für PKW ging.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

Man könnte beim Altfett ja eine Altfetttonne einführen und es dadurch sammeln.
Dass du dafür eien entsprechende Anlage brauchst, ist klar, in einem Kohlekraftwerk kannst du auch kein Gas verbrennen.

Du musst eben den Motor und die Kraftstoffleitung anpassen, wenn du Frittenfett verbrennen willst, das ist beim Ethanol eben nicht der Fall.


----------



## Jan565 (11. März 2011)

Ich Tanke kein E10. Auch wenn ich heute an der Take echt Blöd war. Super Plus 150,4 Super 153,4. Und ich Takte auch noch normal Super >.<. Ist mir allerdings erst danach aufgefallen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. März 2011)

Diesel FTW!


----------



## Padesch (13. März 2011)

bin auch schon am Überlegen auf nen Diesel umzusteigen..


----------



## Icejester (13. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit entsprechenden Zusätzen kriegt man auch Pflanzenöl winterfest. Heißt dann "Biodiesel" und ist irgendwie keine Sensation mehr...


 
Gibt's ja auch kaum noch, weil es zu teuer war, zuviele Motoren trotz Herstellerfreigabe daran krepiert sind und der Verbrauch zu stark stieg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2011)

> der Verbrauch zu stark stieg.


Dem Imbisss wäre es egal, die Preise sind gering da ist der Verbrauch wohl zweitrangig.


> bin auch schon am Überlegen auf nen Diesel umzusteigen..


Ist mittlerweile auch fast keine Alternative mehr. Hohe Steuern und Kraftstoffpreise die nicht wirklich deutlich günstiger sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Du kannst mit dem Diesel nur noch dann sparen, wenn du viel und lange fährst.
Doch dann häufen sich auch die Defekte, gerade beim Motor, Turbodiesel mit hohem Ladedruck (weil sie ja aus relativ wenig Hubraum viel Leistung pressen) halten nicht ewig, frag mal TDI Fahrer.


----------



## MehmetB (13. März 2011)

In Diesel ist auch Ethanol drin.


----------



## guna7 (13. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst mit dem Diesel nur noch dann sparen, wenn du viel und lange fährst.
> Doch dann häufen sich auch die Defekte, gerade beim Motor, Turbodiesel mit hohem Ladedruck (weil sie ja aus relativ wenig Hubraum viel Leistung pressen) halten nicht ewig, frag mal TDI Fahrer.


 
Stimmt, ich hatte mal einen TDI, bei dem war zwei Mal der Tubolader defekt. War sehr kostspielig.


----------



## redBull87 (13. März 2011)

Ich trau der Sache nicht und bin auch der Meinung man hätte von Anfang an besser Aufklären sollen. Zudem noch dieser Zwang, warum haben sie es nicht neben Super/Super Plus eingeführt und den Menschen die freie Wahl gelassen was sie tanken wollen... Entweder tankt man nun den "Bio" Sprit oder gleich 10-15Cent teureres Super Plus...

Mir kommt das E10 Zeug nicht ins Auto!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2011)

Eine zusätzliche Spritsorte einzuführen hätte zusätzliche Tanks und Zapfsäulen erfordert. Einige haben vielleicht noch ungenutzt aus Normal-Benzinzeiten, aber meiner Beobachtung nach wenige. Da hätten sich die Ölkonzerne quer gestellt.


----------



## Icejester (13. März 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich hatte mal einen TDI, bei dem war zwei Mal der Tubolader defekt. War sehr kostspielig.


 
Das ist (war?) aber auch eine spezielle VW-Krankheit. Die Turbodiesel von BMW und Mercedes gehen so gut wie nie kaputt. Es liegt also weniger am Konzept als an der konkreten Ausführung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist (war?) aber auch eine spezielle VW-Krankheit. Die Turbodiesel von BMW und Mercedes gehen so gut wie nie kaputt. Es liegt also weniger am Konzept als an der konkreten Ausführung.


 
Hatte BMW und Merceds Pumpe Düse Technik?


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Mir kommt das Dreckszeug nicht in den Tank.



Wieso Dreckszeug?
Rein historisch betrachtet ist der Benzinanteil im Sprit der Dreck.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn der Leiter Mechanikentwicklung von BMW sagt, daß es da durchaus zu größeren Problemen bei längerer Nutzung kommen kann, glaube ich dem das einfach mal, auch wenn offiziell alle BMWs mit Benzinmotor für E10 freigegeben sind.



Das der "Techniker" schon längst zurückgerudert ist hast du wohl nicht mitbekommen, oder?



Icejester schrieb:


> Und da mein Motor erst letztes Jahr für über € 2.000 repariert wurde, werde ich ihn jetzt nicht absichtlich mit so einer mindertwertigen Brühe füttern. Aber BMW und Mercedes wollen die Langzeitwirkungen ja jetzt gemeinsam untersuchen.



Was heißt hier minderwertig. Alkohol ist ideal zum verbrennen im Ottomotor geeignet.
Und an Langzeitwirkung ist da nicht viel zu erreichen. Da an den Grenzen Deutschlands die Erdscheibe nicht zu Ende ist, gibt es schon seit den siebziger Jahren Erfahrungswerte im großen Stil aus der ganzen Welt mit Ethanol Beimischungen von 5% bis tw. mehr als 85%. Und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Wieso auch nicht?



Icejester schrieb:


> Aber wie heißt es so schön im Bordbuch? "Ihr BMW kann mit allen Ottokraftstoffen zwischen 91 und 98 Oktan betankt werden. Allerdings sinkt bei weniger als 95 Oktan die Motorleistung und der Verbrauch steigt, während bei höherer Oktanzahl die Leistung steigt und der Verbrauch sinkt." Letztere Option klingt mir da sehr sympathisch.  Und wenn ich die paar Cent den Liter, die Super Plus mehr kostet, gegen die Kosten eines neuen Motors oder gar eines neuen Autos vor der Zeit aufrechne, kann ich gar nicht so viel E10 verfahren, daß ich auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hätte, mit E10 billiger unterwegs zu sein.



Du weißt aber schon das Ethanol einen deutlich höheren Oktanwert als Benzin hat (E10 = 96,5 Oktan, E85 = 107 Oktan).
Und was der Oktanwert aussagt weißt du hoffentlich auch?



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist (war?) aber auch eine spezielle VW-Krankheit. Die Turbodiesel von BMW und Mercedes gehen so gut wie nie kaputt. Es liegt also weniger am Konzept als an der konkreten Ausführung.


 
Ist eine Seuche beim 3 Liter TurboDiesel von BMW, da gehen reihenweise die Turbos um.


----------



## Icejester (14. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hatte BMW und Merceds Pumpe Düse Technik?


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das direkt was mit dem Lader an sich zu tun hat. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das der "Techniker" schon längst zurückgerudert ist hast du wohl nicht mitbekommen, oder?



Ist er nicht selbst. Der Vorstand hat seine Aussagen relativiert. Das ist aber was völlig anderes.



> Was heißt hier minderwertig. Alkohol ist ideal zum verbrennen im Ottomotor geeignet.
> Und an Langzeitwirkung ist da nicht viel zu erreichen. Da an den Grenzen Deutschlands die Erdscheibe nicht zu Ende ist, gibt es schon seit den siebziger Jahren Erfahrungswerte im großen Stil aus der ganzen Welt mit Ethanol Beimischungen von 5% bis tw. mehr als 85%. Und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Wieso auch nicht?



Der Alkohol bringt einen größeren Wasseranteil in den Motor. Wasser will man aber wirklich nicht im Motor haben, vom Kühlkreislauf mal abgesehen.




> Du weißt aber schon das Ethanol einen deutlich höheren Oktanwert als Benzin hat (E10 = 96,5 Oktan, E85 = 107 Oktan).
> Und was der Oktanwert aussagt weißt du hoffentlich auch?



Richtig. Allerdings wird Super E5 vor der Ethanolbeimischung mit 93 Oktan und Super E10 mit 91 Oktan hergestellt. Am Ende hast Du nur ein Produkt mit derselben Oktanzahl aber einer geringeren Energiedichte.



> Ist eine Seuche beim 3 Liter TurboDiesel von BMW, da gehen reihenweise die Turbos um.


 
Habe ich selbst jetzt noch nicht gehört. Allerdings fällt mir aus meinem Bekanntenkreis auch niemand ein, der ein Auto mit diesem Motor fährt. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dazu also leider nichts sagen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Richtig. Allerdings wird Super E5 vor der Ethanolbeimischung mit 93 Oktan und Super E10 mit 91 Oktan hergestellt. Am Ende hast Du nur ein Produkt mit derselben Oktanzahl aber einer geringeren Energiedichte.


 
Wo hast du denn den Quatsch her?
Es wird kein Benzin mit weniger als 95 Oktan produziert. Bei Stichproben kam schon heraus das Super in der Regel 98 Oktan hat. SuperPlus kratzt an der 100 Oktan Schwelle.
Die Energiedichte ist niedriger, dafür ist der Preis geringer und es kann im Ottomotor besser als Benzin genutzt werden, dadurch ergibt sich ein relativ geringer Mehrverbrauch.


----------



## Flotter Geist (14. März 2011)

[X] Tanke kein E10 ,der Spritverbrauch ist zu hoch da tanke ich lieber SuperPlus.


----------



## Jan565 (14. März 2011)

Ich werde bald nur noch E85 Tanken! Da E85 1. mehr Leistung bringt und 2. Umweltverträglicher ist. Bei einer Verbrennung von Alkohol ensteht nur Wasser und CO² und keine Stickoxide wie beim normalen Benzin. Ob mein Motor jetzt 500.000 oder nur 400.000 Km hält ist mir dann auch egal. 

Aber E10 hat leider den unangenehmen nachteil, bei mir zumindest das ich etwa 1 Liter mehr auf 100 brauche. Da Tanke ich lieber Super, da bin ich deutlich billiger dabei.


----------



## guna7 (14. März 2011)

E85? Das geht doch mit den "normalen" Motoren nicht, oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. März 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> E85? Das geht doch mit den "normalen" Motoren nicht, oder?


 
Doch. Am Motor muss nicht zwangsläufig etwas geändert werden. Wenn dann nur an den Treibstoff führenden Teilen und zur optiomalen Nutzung sollte ein passendes Profil in der Motorsteuerung enthalten sein. Bei älteren Motoren wurden noch die Ventilsitze angepaßt. Habe aber erst die Tage gelesen das dies nicht mehr nötig ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das direkt was mit dem Lader an sich zu tun hat.



FSI garantiert nicht. Aber VW setzt afaik beide Techniken gerne auch ein, um vollkommen überdrehte Knallbüchsen zu bauen (genauso wie Kompressor-Turbokombinationen oder seinerzeit den G-Lader). Diese Leistungsausschöpfung ist es, die in Verbindung mit dem Verhalten der Nutzer (man kauft sich ein entsprechendes Auto halt nicht für motorschonenende Fahrweise), z.T. für verkürzte Lebensdauern sorgt(e). (Bestes Beispiel sind Typen, die ihren T3 TDI über die Autobahn heizen, dann am Rastplatz rausspringen und gucken, wie der Turbo glüht...)



> Ist er nicht selbst. Der Vorstand hat seine Aussagen relativiert. Das ist aber was völlig anderes.



Jup. Es ist eine sorgfältig abgewägte Entscheidung, bei der es um den Ruf einer Marke geht, die nur von ihrem Ruf lebt, auf der einen Seite - und einer Einzelmeinung auf der anderen Seite.



> Der Alkohol bringt einen größeren Wasseranteil in den Motor. Wasser will man aber wirklich nicht im Motor haben, vom Kühlkreislauf mal abgesehen.



Eigentlich nicht. Dampf ist ein hervorragendes Medium, wenn man thermische in mechanische Energie umsetzen möchte. Es wurde sogar lange Zeit mit Wassereinspritzungen für Flugzeugantriebe experimentiert, um kurzfristig die Leistung zu steigern. Dass es sich nicht durchgesetzt hat, lag letztlich nur an dem geringfügig höheren Potential von Lachgas bei Kolbenmotoren bzw. an dem Wegfall eines kompletten zusätzlichen Leistungs- und Tanksystem im Vergleich zu Nachbrennern bei Düsentriebwerken. Aber nicht an technischen Problemen im Motor selbst.



> Richtig. Allerdings wird Super E5 vor der Ethanolbeimischung mit 93 Oktan und Super E10 mit 91 Oktan hergestellt. Am Ende hast Du nur ein Produkt mit derselben Oktanzahl aber einer geringeren Energiedichte.



Was -bei entsprechenden Preisen- aber auch nur ein Problem der Tankgröße ist.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Doch. Am Motor muss nicht zwangsläufig etwas geändert werden. Wenn dann nur an den Treibstoff führenden Teilen und zur optiomalen Nutzung sollte ein passendes Profil in der Motorsteuerung enthalten sein. Bei älteren Motoren wurden noch die Ventilsitze angepaßt. Habe aber erst die Tage gelesen das dies nicht mehr nötig ist.


 
Afaik muss man je nach Motor auch Kopf- und Kolbendichtung ausgetauscht werden, um ganz sicher zu gehen, dass kein Wasser in den Ölkreislauf eindringt. (Denn da will man es wirklich nicht haben)


----------



## devon (14. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt des erste mal E10 nachgetankt und hatte zur Verwunderung 1,5l/100km weniger verbrauch wie mit normalem Super, villeicht schmeckt meinem 16Jahre alten Benz das E10 besser ^^


----------



## Icejester (14. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Quatsch her?
> Es wird kein Benzin mit weniger als 95 Oktan produziert. Bei Stichproben kam schon heraus das Super in der Regel 98 Oktan hat. SuperPlus kratzt an der 100 Oktan Schwelle.
> Die Energiedichte ist niedriger, dafür ist der Preis geringer und es kann im Ottomotor besser als Benzin genutzt werden, dadurch ergibt sich ein relativ geringer Mehrverbrauch.



Ich meine den Grundstoff, dem bei der Befüllung der Tankwagen zur Auslieferung Ethanol zugesetzt wird, um eben E5 oder E10 zu haben. Da Ethanol eine deutlich höhere Oktanzahl als reines Benzin hat, muß der Grundstoff vor der Vermischung eine geringere Oktanzahl haben, um eine möglichst genaue Punktlandung auf der gewünschten Oktanzahl zu schaffen. Irgendwie logisch, oder? Der Grundstoff hat also tatsächlich nur 91 oder 93 Oktan, das Produkt an der Zapfsäule erfüllt aber natürlich mit Ethanol die vorgeschriebenen Mindestwerte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> FSI garantiert nicht. Aber VW setzt afaik beide Techniken gerne auch ein, um vollkommen überdrehte Knallbüchsen zu bauen (genauso wie Kompressor-Turbokombinationen oder seinerzeit den G-Lader).



 Der G-Lader! Waren das Zeiten... Ich glaube, nichts ist in der Automobilgeschichte so oft hochgegangen wie der G-Lader.

Aber was meinst Du mit Kompressor-Turbokombinationen? Die TSI-Motoren? Eigentlich finde ich das Konzept sehr ansprechend, aber ich hatte schon vor Jahren Bedenken, ob denn wohl 170 PS aus 1,4 Litern Hubraum der Weisheit letzter Ratschluß sein könnten. Gehen die oft kaputt? Würde mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wundern.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich meine den Grundstoff, dem bei der Befüllung der Tankwagen zur Auslieferung Ethanol zugesetzt wird, um eben E5 oder E10 zu haben. Da Ethanol eine deutlich höhere Oktanzahl als reines Benzin hat, muß der Grundstoff vor der Vermischung eine geringere Oktanzahl haben, um eine möglichst genaue Punktlandung auf der gewünschten Oktanzahl zu schaffen. Irgendwie logisch, oder? Der Grundstoff hat also tatsächlich nur 91 oder 93 Oktan, das Produkt an der Zapfsäule erfüllt aber natürlich mit Ethanol die vorgeschriebenen Mindestwerte.


 
Ist ja eine tolle Vermutung aber dennoch falsch. 91 Oktan wäre ungecracktes Benzin, dass wird seit Jahren nicht mehr hergestellt.
Entsprecht ist die Oktanzahl, nicht zuletzt durch die Beimischung von Ethanol, stetig gestiegen. Wie bereits erwähnt, es ist heute annähernd unmöglich irgendein Zeug zu tanken was deutlich unter 98 Oktan hat.


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. März 2011)

devon schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt des erste mal E10 nachgetankt und hatte zur Verwunderung 1,5l/100km weniger verbrauch wie mit normalem Super, villeicht schmeckt meinem 16Jahre alten Benz das E10 besser ^^


 


nach einmal tanken kann man doch keine solche aussage treffen 

Wenn ich wenig im stau stehe und human fahre hab ich auch einen verbrauch von 5,7 l, ansonsten sind es halt 7 

Mach das ganze über einen längeren Zeitrahmen und dann wirst du sehen, ob du was sparst oder nicht

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Superwip (14. März 2011)

Oho! Als Dieselfahrer/Tanker bin ich hier ja absolut in der Minderheit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Aber was meinst Du mit Kompressor-Turbokombinationen? Die TSI-Motoren? Eigentlich finde ich das Konzept sehr ansprechend, aber ich hatte schon vor Jahren Bedenken, ob denn wohl 170 PS aus 1,4 Litern Hubraum der Weisheit letzter Ratschluß sein könnten. Gehen die oft kaputt? Würde mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wundern.


 
Das Konzept ist auch eine gute Idee - bis man es eben Einsetzt, um 170 PS aus 1,4 Litern zu quetschen 
(soviel schon? Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich für 100 Pferde noch 1,6 l habe...)
Ob sie wirklich oft kaputt gehen kann ich mangels Überblick nicht sagen (und will da VW auch nicht schlecht reden), aber sie erfordern wohl zumindest in eingen Versionen mehr Werkstattaufenthalte, als ein guter alter Sauger.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob sie wirklich oft kaputt gehen kann ich mangels Überblick nicht sagen (und will da VW auch nicht schlecht reden), aber sie erfordern wohl zumindest in eingen Versionen mehr Werkstattaufenthalte, als ein guter alter Sauger.


 
Mal abgesehen davon das es den Motor mittlerweile auch schon mit 185 PS gibt. Ist der Wartungsintervall nicht höher als bei vielen "guten, alten Saugern". Sprich er benötigt nur alle 2 Jahre bzw. 30.000 km einen Ölwechsel und alle 4 Jahre bzw. 60.000 km eine Inspektion. Denn mit etwa 132 PS pro Liter Hubraum ist die Literleistung nach heutigen Maßstäben gar nicht so hoch. Z.B. hat ein TT-S 136 PS pro Liter, bei identischem Wartungsintervall.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2011)

Ich meinte nicht vorgeschriebene Werkstattaufenthalte


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht vorgeschriebene Werkstattaufenthalte


 
Ausserplanmäßige Aufenthalte sind bei den Turbo-Kompressormotoren nicht in erwähnenswertem Umfang bekannt. Laut einem Ingenieur der Motorenentwicklung sind die Motoren auf eine Lebensdauer von 300tkm ausgelegt. Bisher scheint es auch zu klappen. Wenn man mal das kleine Problem mit den quietschenden Wasserpumpen mal ausblendet.


----------



## Icejester (15. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Laut einem Ingenieur der Motorenentwicklung sind die Motoren auf eine Lebensdauer von 300tkm ausgelegt. Bisher scheint es auch zu klappen.


 
Hmm. Bei Autoscout24 gibt es momentan nur zwei Golf V TSI GT, die eine Laufleistung über 120.000 km aufweisen, und nur 13 mit über 100.000 km auf der Uhr. Das erscheint mir für ein Brot-und-Butter-Auto keine sehr hohe Stückzahl. Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, wie oft der überhaupt verkauft wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Defekts steigt auch mit der Anzahl an verbauten Teilen an und in einem Motor. Hat man keinen Turbolader, kann er auch nicht kaputt gehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, wie oft der überhaupt verkauft wurde.


 
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das er als GT besonders oft verkauft wurde, da er preislich erschreckend dicht am GTi lag.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. März 2011)

Ich war gestern an einer Esso Tankstelle wo echt angeblich kein Super/Plus mehr vorhanden war angeblich alles ausverkauft...ich habe dann das erste mal E10 getankt weil ich sonst keinen Kilometer mehr gekommen wäre...glaube allerdings das die einem dort E10 aufdrücken wollten obwohl es Super/Plus gibt/gab. 

Bei einem mal wird es schon nichts machen aber ich will das verdammt nicht und finde solche Aktionen ne Frechheit, da ich denen das nicht abkaufe...ich fragte nach ob das ein Scherz sein sollte...da sagte die super schlaue Frau hinter der Theke, ich hab keine Ahnung und muste lächeln!? Hab mich voll verarscht gefühlt...

Hat noch jemand ähnliches erlebt???


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. März 2011)

Ich fahre auch jeden Tag an mehreren Esso Tankstellen vorbei und es scheint wirklich so, dass sie kein super plus mehr anbieten

Aber da es noch andere Tankstellen gibt, werde ich da einfach nicht mehr tanken 

Aber wie du bereits sagtest es ist schon eine Frechheit von esso einem das aufschwätzen zu wollen 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Moose83 (15. März 2011)

Seit dem es diesen s*** E10 gibt, tanke ich jetzt super+
Wieso, E10 ist sinnlos, höherer Verbrauch und keine Langzeiterfahrung, ob es den Dichtungen im Motor so gut bekommt. Ethanol ist sehr aggressiv und wer sagt mir, das in 2 Jahren nicht mein Auto dadurch defekt ist
Geldmäßig ist es egal ob Super/Super+ oder E10, durch den hohen Verbrauch mit E10 kommt man auf die gleichen Kosten, wie mit Super!
Ich boykottiere diese Geldmacherei und tanke weiterhin Super+ und werde auch nix anderse Tanken!!!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Seit dem es diesen s*** E10 gibt, tanke ich jetzt super+
> Wieso, E10 ist sinnlos, höherer Verbrauch und keine Langzeiterfahrung, ob es den Dichtungen im Motor so gut bekommt. Ethanol ist sehr aggressiv und wer sagt mir, das in 2 Jahren nicht mein Auto dadurch defekt ist
> Geldmäßig ist es egal ob Super/Super+ oder E10, durch den hohen Verbrauch mit E10 kommt man auf die gleichen Kosten, wie mit Super!
> Ich boykottiere diese Geldmacherei und tanke weiterhin Super+ und werde auch nix anderse Tanken!!!


 
Das werde ich auch nicht anders machen...nur gestern ging es nicht anders weil sonst ende gewesen wäre...Also ich fahre weiterhin schön zu Aral und werde schön dickes fettes SUPER+ tanken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Besorg dir einen Kanister, den du gefüllt im Kofferraum liegen hast, dann gibts keine Engpässe mehr.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. März 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Also ich fahre weiterhin schön zu Aral und werde schön dickes fettes SUPER+ tanken.


 
Macht ja auch Sinn wenn man den passenden Motor hat. Wenn nicht ist es Perlen vor die Säue werfen, da die höhere Klopffestigkeit nicht für eine höhere Verdichtung genutzt wird und es keinen Vorteil bringen kann.


----------



## guna7 (15. März 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich war gestern an einer Esso Tankstelle wo echt angeblich kein Super/Plus mehr vorhanden war angeblich alles ausverkauft...ich habe dann das erste mal E10 getankt weil ich sonst keinen Kilometer mehr gekommen wäre...glaube allerdings das die einem dort E10 aufdrücken wollten obwohl es Super/Plus gibt/gab.
> 
> Bei einem mal wird es schon nichts machen aber ich will das verdammt nicht und finde solche Aktionen ne Frechheit, da ich denen das nicht abkaufe...ich fragte nach ob das ein Scherz sein sollte...da sagte die super schlaue Frau hinter der Theke, ich hab keine Ahnung und muste lächeln!? Hab mich voll verarscht gefühlt...
> 
> Hat noch jemand ähnliches erlebt???


 So wars an einer Tankstelle bei uns in der Nähe auch. Alle Zapfsäulen außer die mit Diesel und E10 waren angeblich defekt. Hab dann aufs Tanken verzichtet und bin zur nächsten Tankstelle gefahren. Was sind denn das für Erpressermethoden?


----------



## b00gie (15. März 2011)

bei uns sieht das noch nicht so schlimm aus. Ich bekomme noch nach wie vor an jeder Tankstelle normales Super. E10 wird von unseren Tankstellen aber immer noch nicht angeboten. Die Preisschilder sind alle mit "999,99" gedeckt. Ich find's gut und wenn es nur noch E10 gibt, dann tanke ich halt (wie 2 Mio. Deutsche auch) nur noch Super+


----------



## steffen0278 (15. März 2011)

Mann hätte alles so einfach machen können. Wie? So:

Super und Super+ behalten ihren mehrfach besteuerten Preis.
E10 gibts einfach 20Cent billiger. Kein Mensch hätte sich aufgeregt. Und es hätte KEINER nachgefragt, ob das gesund für den Motor ist.
Aber, oje, was passiert dann? Der Staat nimmt plötzlich weniger Steuern ein, da sie ja eine Steuer weglassen mußten um es so billig anbieten zu können.

Also macht man es so, wie es jetzt ist. Preislich nah am "Original". Wenn dann doch jemand E10 tankt, machen sie halt nicht soo viel Verlust. Und wenn es so umweltschonend ist, wie sie alle sagen, warum bieten sie es nicht so billig an? Dann sind viele zum Umweltschutz bereit.


Und übrigends: Glaubt ihr wirklich, die Automobilkonzerne haben nichts im Tresor für den Fall, das das Öl irgendwann zu Ende ist? Wacht auf. Wir bringen Menschen auf den Mond, wir Navigieren aus 20 km Höhe bis zu 1 Meter genau (Militär), wir haben Computer mit 4 Millionen GFlops, und ihr glaubt wirklich, es gibt nur Verbrennungsmotoren?


----------



## Moose83 (15. März 2011)

E10 ist nicht umweltschonend, da der Verbrauch wesentlich höher liegt! Wenn man Super/Super+ gegenrechnet beim Schadstoffausstoß und Preis fährt man mit Super/Super+ umweltschonender und hat weniger Verbrauch! Und da Super+ genauso viel kostet wie Super, kann man das normale Super auch gleich weglassen und das E10 am Besten gleich mit
Ich boykottiere diese Geldmacherei und werde das auch weiter tun!!!


----------



## Icejester (15. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das er als GT besonders oft verkauft wurde, da er preislich erschreckend dicht am GTi lag.


 

Ja, aber die Steuerersparnis ist doch das eigentliche Kaufargument bei dem Hubraum!


----------



## steffen0278 (15. März 2011)

Dafür zieht dir die Versicherung die Hose aus.


----------



## Icejester (15. März 2011)

Och, da muß man sich die KFZ-Versicherung nur von dem richtigen Vermittler machen lassen. Da sind schon heftige Rabatte drin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2011)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Mann hätte alles so einfach machen können. Wie? So:
> 
> Super und Super+ behalten ihren mehrfach besteuerten Preis.
> E10 gibts einfach 20Cent billiger. Kein Mensch hätte sich aufgeregt. Und es hätte KEINER nachgefragt, ob das gesund für den Motor ist.
> Aber, oje, was passiert dann? Der Staat nimmt plötzlich weniger Steuern ein, da sie ja eine Steuer weglassen mußten um es so billig anbieten zu können.



Der Staat verdient an E10 bereits ein Stück weniger, da auf 10% des Sprits eben weder Öko- noch Mineralölsteuer fällig werden. Den Ölkonzernen einen Preis vorzuschreiben ist in einer Marktwirtschaft aber nicht möglich und davon abgesehen wurde diese Form der Einführung mit Öl- und Autolobby abgesprochen.
Man hätte auch einfach mal die Mineralölsteuer auf eine Höhe setzen können, mit der man sämtliche Folgekosten (von Klimaerwärmung über Umweltverschmutzung bis hin zu Kriegen) finanzieren kann. Dann hätte der Liter Super eben 10€ gekostet und E99 für 1,50€/l wäre weggegangen wie warme Semmeln, während Landwirtschaftssubventionen in die Geschichtsbücher wandern.



> Und übrigends: Glaubt ihr wirklich, die Automobilkonzerne haben nichts im Tresor für den Fall, das das Öl irgendwann zu Ende ist? Wacht auf. Wir bringen Menschen auf den Mond, wir Navigieren aus 20 km Höhe bis zu 1 Meter genau (Militär), wir haben Computer mit 4 Millionen GFlops, und ihr glaubt wirklich, es gibt nur Verbrennungsmotoren?



Das Problem ist nicht, ein Auto anzutreiben. Fast jeder Hersteller bietet Gas an und die nötigen Techniken für Wasserstoff sind entwickelt. Das alles nützt einem aber nichts, wenn keine Primärenergiequelle hat. Bis vor 4 Tagen nannte man da gerne Atomkraft, aber gerüchten zu Folge sollen einige jetzt bemerkt haben, dass auch AKWs ihre Umwelt verschmutzen können...




Moose83 schrieb:


> E10 ist nicht umweltschonend, da der Verbrauch wesentlich höher liegt! Wenn man Super/Super+ gegenrechnet beim Schadstoffausstoß und Preis fährt man mit Super/Super+ umweltschonender und hat weniger Verbrauch!



Hör auf Blödsinn zu erzählen. Abgesehen davon, dass der Mehrverbrauch extrem klein ist, sollte es einem schon mit sehr wenig Logik auffallen, dass man Wohl kaum 11 l Benzin + 1,1 l Ethanol durch die Leitung laufen lassen muss, um die Leistung zu erhalten, die in 10 l Benzin steckt 



> Und da Super+ genauso viel kostet wie Super, kann man das normale Super auch gleich weglassen


 
Super kostet soviel wie Super+ weil es Super+ ist, falls du das noch nicht bemerkt haben solltest...
Es gibt quasi keine Tankstelle, die drei Sorten anbietet. Man kippt E10 in die alten Supertanks und dann gibt es nur noch +, auch wenn es ggf. aus einem zusätzlichen Zapfhahn mit anderem Schild kommt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Steuerersparnis ist doch das eigentliche Kaufargument bei dem Hubraum!


 
Was willst du denn da an Steuern sparen?
Mein 2 Liter TFSi kostet gerade mal etwa 100,- Euro pro Jahr. Insofern sehe ich da kaum mehr als 20,- Euro pro Jahr an Sparpotential.


----------



## Icejester (15. März 2011)

1,4 gegenüber 2,0 Litern sind schon ein großer Unterschied. Um genau zu sein, sind das 30 % weniger. Nach neuem Recht, wo sich die Steuer nach dem CO2-Ausstoß bemißt, mag der Unterschied gut und gerne minimalst sein. Der Golf GT ist aber älter als die neue Steuergesetzgebung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Super kostet soviel wie Super+ weil es Super+ ist, falls du das noch nicht bemerkt haben solltest...
> Es gibt quasi keine Tankstelle, die drei Sorten anbietet.


 
Bei mir daheim und vereinzelt auch in Bonn gibt es die. Und das sogar mit feinen Preisabständen zwischen den drei Sorten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> 1,4 gegenüber 2,0 Litern sind schon ein großer Unterschied. Um genau zu sein, sind das 30 % weniger. Nach neuem Recht, wo sich die Steuer nach dem CO2-Ausstoß bemißt, mag der Unterschied gut und gerne minimalst sein. Der Golf GT ist aber älter als die neue Steuergesetzgebung.


 
Nach der alten Formel liegen 40 Euro p.A. dazwischen. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das es auch nur einen Mensch in diesem Land gibt der es an so einem Betrag festmacht ob er ein Auto kauft oder nicht.


----------



## steffen0278 (15. März 2011)

Noch ist mein Tank halb voll. Wenn er leer ist werde ich mal fürn zwannie E10 kaufen. Schauen wir mal. Laut Opel gibts für meinen Motor keine Bedenken.
Aber die Spritentwicklung ist schon spannend: Zuerst wurde Normal zu Super und jetzt Super zu Super+.
Bei Einführung von V-Power oder Ultimate hat sich komischerweise keiner Beschwert.

Ich finde das in letzter Zeit vieles duch die Medien hochgepuscht wird. So viel Rummel wie jetzt um E10 oder vor kurzem Stuttgard 21 wurde ja noch nichtmal zur Einführung des € gemacht. Nach 2-3 Wochen redet kein Mensch mehr drüber.

Habt ihr Spiegel TV letzte Woche gesehen? Da haben sie E10 getestet. Keine Tankstelle hatte einen Ethanolanteil >6%. Teilweise waren grade mal 3% drin. Also noch nichtmal Super E5.
Wie gesagt, heutzutage wird zu viel über Kleinigkeiten geredet und Unsicherheit geschürt.


----------



## Icejester (16. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nach der alten Formel liegen 40 Euro p.A. dazwischen. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das es auch nur einen Mensch in diesem Land gibt der es an so einem Betrag festmacht ob er ein Auto kauft oder nicht.


 
Ach, weißte, ich kenne Pfennigfuchser...


----------



## Carmir (16. März 2011)

[x] Nein, tanke ich nicht, ich habe gar kein Auto


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Staat verdient an E10 bereits ein Stück weniger, da auf 10% des Sprits eben weder Öko- noch Mineralölsteuer fällig werden. Den Ölkonzernen einen Preis vorzuschreiben ist in einer Marktwirtschaft aber nicht möglich und davon abgesehen wurde diese Form der Einführung mit Öl- und Autolobby abgesprochen.
> Man hätte auch einfach mal die Mineralölsteuer auf eine Höhe setzen können, mit der man sämtliche Folgekosten (von Klimaerwärmung über Umweltverschmutzung bis hin zu Kriegen) finanzieren kann. Dann hätte der Liter Super eben 10€ gekostet und E99 für 1,50€/l wäre weggegangen wie warme Semmeln, während Landwirtschaftssubventionen in die Geschichtsbücher wandern.



Eig. ist es lächerlich, dass auf den E10 Anteil keine Ökosteuer anfällt, da der Anbau alles andere als ökologisch sinnvoll ist.

Genauso finde ich es nicht sinnvoll, wenn E99 1,50 und normales Benzin 10 euro kosten würde. Weil wenn das in jedem Land so wäre bräuchte man immense Anbauflächen 
Effizientere Motoren find ich da sinnvoller um was für die Umwelt zu tun
Zumal man solche Regelungen weltweit einführen sollte, damit sie auch wirklich das gewünschte Ziel erreichen. Ist ja nicht sonderlich sinnvoll, wenn wir uns ums sparen bemühen und woanderst wird die Luft ohne Ende verpestet

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Eig. ist es lächerlich, dass auf den E10 Anteil keine Ökosteuer anfällt, da der Anbau alles andere als ökologisch sinnvoll ist.



Das sollte man aber nicht über eine Ökosteuer auf den Sprit regeln, sondern ganz allgemein über schärfere Gesetze und Abgaben zur Landesnutzung und über eine Abschaffung der Steuervorteile für Agrardiesel. (respektive bei Import-Ethanol: Allgemiene Strafzölle auf Produkte, deren Herstellung nicht die Umweltschutzrichtlinien der EU einhält)
Aber Politik und "sollte"...



> Genauso finde ich es nicht sinnvoll, wenn E99 1,50 und normales Benzin 10 euro kosten würde. Weil wenn das in jedem Land so wäre bräuchte man immense Anbauflächen



Tjo - du findest es also sinnvoller, die Folgekosten zukünftigen Generationen anzuhängen und noch ein paar Jahrzehnte Party zu machen?



> Effizientere Motoren find ich da sinnvoller um was für die Umwelt zu tun



Sicherlich. Und wenn du dir das Kaufverhalten der Leute anguckst, dann wären höre Spritpreise der mit Abstand wirkungsvollste Weg, sparsamere Autos durchzusetzen.



> Zumal man solche Regelungen weltweit einführen sollte, damit sie auch wirklich das gewünschte Ziel erreichen. Ist ja nicht sonderlich sinnvoll, wenn wir uns ums sparen bemühen und woanderst wird die Luft ohne Ende verpestet



Das ist ein echtes Problem, ja. Aber einig wird sich die Welt nie und wenn niemand den ersten Schritt macht, dann landen irgendwann alle beim kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner. Also dem Sozialsystem von Afghanistan, der Arbeiterschutz von Mali, den Lebensarbeitszeiten Japans und den Umweltstandards Russlands. Gerade im Bereich Endverbraucherprodukte hat die EU sehr gute Möglichkeiten, neue Standards zu etablieren, weil sich kein Hersteller erlauben kann, sich einen so großen Markt entgehen zu lassen. (und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass Investitionen in sparsame Autos sonst komplett sinnlos werden. Mittelfristig wird der Sprit so oder so 10€ kosten, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Die Frage ist nur, ob wir dazu passende Autos mit 1 l Verbrauch in 30 oder schon in 10 Jahren fahren)


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. März 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Effizientere Motoren find ich da sinnvoller um was für die Umwelt zu tun


 
Das sehe ich recht ähnlich.
Aber es hat sich schon einiges getan und es wird sich noch einiges tun.
Zum Vergleich: Mein BMW 318i, 113 PS, 1080 kg Leergewicht benötigte ca. 10l/ 100km. Mein aktueller TT Roadster, 211 PS, 1380kg Leergewicht benötigt zwischen 7 und 8 Liter/ 100km. Das heißt, trotz um Welten besserer Fahrleistungen, breiterer Reifen, mehr Technik, einer umd etwa 60 km/h höheren VMax, ... fahre ich mit ca. 20 - 30% weniger Sprit. 
Und das ist nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, sondern jedes Jahr geht der Verbrauch mit jedem neuen Modell weiter runter.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob wir dazu passende Autos mit 1 l Verbrauch in 30 oder schon in 10 Jahren fahren)



1 Liter Verbauch auf 100 km ist mit halbwegs brauchbar motorisierten Fahrzeugen undekbar. Denn in einem Liter Benzin stecken nur 8,9 kW/h. Das heißt selbst wenn der Wirkungsgrad auf undenkbare 100% steigen würde und man bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit auf zurückgewonne Bewegungsenergie udn Motorabschaltugn zurückgreifen würde, dann dürften die Auto nur zwischen 50 und 80 PS haben, da man sonst ein Perpetuum Mobile benötigen würde.

Insofern sehe ich eher Werte um die 3 - 5 Liter als erreichbares Ziel. Oder man muss sich selbst zum Narren halten und Fremdenergie zuführen und diese nicht mitrechnen, siehe Opel Ampera/ Chevrolette Volt/ ... .

Wenn wir einen Mittelwert von 4 Litern/ 100 km annehmen, da denke ich das sich mit entsprechend manipulierten Pflanzen (spezielle Algenzüchtungen, .... ) eine komplett regenerative Lösung realisiern lässt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das sehe ich recht ähnlich.
> Aber es hat sich schon einiges getan und es wird sich noch einiges tun.
> Zum Vergleich: Mein BMW 318i, 113 PS, 1080 kg Leergewicht benötigte ca. 10l/ 100km. Mein aktueller TT Roadster, 211 PS, 1380kg Leergewicht benötigt zwischen 7 und 8 Liter/ 100km. Das heißt, trotz um Welten besserer Fahrleistungen, breiterer Reifen, mehr Technik, einer umd etwa 60 km/h höheren VMax, ... fahre ich mit ca. 20 - 30% weniger Sprit.
> Und das ist nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, sondern jedes Jahr geht der Verbrauch mit jedem neuen Modell weiter runter.



Wobei aber immer noch die Frage im Raum steht, warum der TT, obwohl er kleiner ist, rund 1/3 mehr wiegt. Ne Pappschachtel dürfte der 318 ja auch nicht gewesen sein.



> 1 Liter Verbauch auf 100 km ist mit halbwegs brauchbar motorisierten Fahrzeugen undekbar. Denn in einem Liter Benzin stecken nur 8,9 kW/h. Das heißt selbst wenn der Wirkungsgrad auf undenkbare 100% steigen würde und man bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit auf zurückgewonne Bewegungsenergie udn Motorabschaltugn zurückgreifen würde, dann dürften die Auto nur zwischen 50 und 80 PS haben, da man sonst ein Perpetuum Mobile benötigen würde.



Also ich fahre aktuell 100 PS mit rund 1,4 Tonnen. Mir ist klar, dass du vor sowas vermutlich lieber wegrennen denn damit wegfahren würdest - aber auf Autobahnen bin ich damit immer noch 5-10 mal so oft durch den Verkehr, wie durch die Motorleistung limitiert. In einem leichten Zweisitzer (und allen meinen Beobachtungen und allen mir bekannten Studien nach würde der für >90% der in Deutschland gefahrenen km reichen) sollten 80 PS also mehr als ausreichend sein.



> Wenn wir einen Mittelwert von 4 Litern/ 100 km annehmen, da denke ich das sich mit entsprechend manipulierten Pflanzen (spezielle Algenzüchtungen, .... ) eine komplett regenerative Lösung realisiern lässt.



Beim derzeitigen Verbrauch der deutschen halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich. Da müsste noch massig Verkehr auf die Schiene wechseln. Außerdem brauchen wir noch Biomasse für Lückenfüller in der Stromversorgung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich fahre aktuell 100 PS mit rund 1,4 Tonnen. Mir ist klar, dass du vor sowas vermutlich lieber wegrennen denn damit wegfahren würdest - aber auf Autobahnen bin ich damit immer noch 5-10 mal so oft durch den Verkehr, wie durch die Motorleistung limitiert. In einem leichten Zweisitzer (und allen meinen Beobachtungen und allen mir bekannten Studien nach würde der für >90% der in Deutschland gefahrenen km reichen) sollten 80 PS also mehr als ausreichend sein.


 
Wenn man sich das 1 Liter Auto von VW anguckte, mit dem die mal gefahren sind, dann sieht man auch, wieso es mit einem Liter auskam, es war sehr schmal. Je schmaler, desto weniger Fläche steht im Wind.
Ich hab kein Problem mit LKWs auf der Autobahn, ist OK, und angesichts  der Bahnpolitik, immer mehr Ladestation für LKWs abzuschaffen, bzw. zusammenzulegen, auch kein Wunder, doch dann sollen die LKWs hintereinander fahren. Abstand 10cm oder so, Windschatten ist alles.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2011)

Hatte Mercedes mal entwickelt, scheiterte am rechtlichen. Außerdem würde eine derartige LKW-Kolonne zu unlösbaren Problemen mit Auf- und Abfahrten führen.
Zur Bahn: Willkommen im Kapitalismus und dem Zeitalter der Privatisierung. Jeder noch so kleine Teil der Bahn soll Gewinn abwerfen, das ist alles was zählt. Eine Gesamtdeutsche Verkehrsplanung wäre ja geradezu sozialistisch. Da spart man die Schiene lieber kaputt. Was Kleinbetriebe angeht, hats man schon geschafft und beim ÖPV macht man auch große Fortschritte


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (16. März 2011)

Alos da ich mit meinem Moped nicht so einen Verbrauch hab wie beim Auto kommt nur das normale E5 in die Mischung.

Das schlimmste ist ja, dass das E10 rein Theoretisch mehr kostet da man einen Mehrverbrauch hat und deshalb öfters Tanken muss. Außederm hat man mit E10 weniger Leistung

mfg alex


----------



## Icejester (16. März 2011)

Ich finde, der Güterverkehr sollte mal in erster Linie auf der Schiene und auf dem Wasser stattfinden. Die letzten Meter zum Werk dürfen ja gerne mit LKW bestritten werden, aber diese Kolonnen auf Autobahnen nerven einfach nur und sind dazu noch gefährlich.
Und was das Kaputtsparen betrifft: Solange die Bahngewerkschaften den Hals nicht voll kriegen, kann man gar nicht so genau entscheiden, was hier eigentlich wirklich der Hemmschuh ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich finde, der Güterverkehr sollte mal in erster Linie auf der Schiene und auf dem Wasser stattfinden. Die letzten Meter zum Werk dürfen ja gerne mit LKW bestritten werden, aber diese Kolonnen auf Autobahnen nerven einfach nur und sind dazu noch gefährlich.


 
Ist aber zu teuer, da du überall Verladestationen brauchst.
Früher, bei uns, gabs mal über 12 Verladestation in Hamburg und eine in Neumünster, eine in Rendsburg und eine in Plön, ehe du in Kiel bist.
Jetzt gibts nur noch 2 in Hamburg und eine in Kiel, dazwischen nichts mehr.
Willst du also von Neumünster aus per Schiene deine Sachen nach Kiel schaffen, musst du nach Hamburg fahren und sie dort verladen lassen.


----------



## Icejester (16. März 2011)

Ja, Gott, ich bin doch nicht verantwortlich dafür, daß es heute weniger Verladestationen als früher gibt. Vielleicht sollte man neue bauen.  Ich fänd's gut!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, Gott, ich bin doch nicht verantwortlich dafür, daß es heute weniger Verladestationen als früher gibt.


 
Einer muss Schuld sein und die Politik ist ja nie Schuld.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei aber immer noch die Frage im Raum steht, warum der TT, obwohl er kleiner ist, rund 1/3 mehr wiegt. Ne Pappschachtel dürfte der 318 ja auch nicht gewesen sein.



Von den Aussenmaßen ist der TT garnicht soviel kleiner als ein E30. Spielt aber für den Verbrauch eher einer untergeordnete Rolle. Das Mehrgewicht geht auf verschiedene Konten, zum einen die Hydraulik fürs Verdeck, der größere und aufwändigere Motor, viele Ausstattungsdetails die der E30 nicht hatte, Seitenaufprallschutz, Versteifungen, .... . Die Autos sind einfach nicht vergleichbar. Zwischen dem 3er BMW MJ `89 und dem TT MJ `11 liegen schlicht und ergreifend 2 Jahrzehnte technologischer Vorsprung. Der TT beschleunigt 4 Sekunden schneller auf 100 km/h, etwa 30 Sekunden schneller auf 180 km/h und die VMax liegt 60 km/h höher. Alle anderen fahrdynamischen Disziplinen verhalten sich ähnlich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich fahre aktuell 100 PS mit rund 1,4 Tonnen. Mir ist klar, dass du vor sowas vermutlich lieber wegrennen denn damit wegfahren würdest - aber auf Autobahnen bin ich damit immer noch 5-10 mal so oft durch den Verkehr, wie durch die Motorleistung limitiert. In einem leichten Zweisitzer (und allen meinen Beobachtungen und allen mir bekannten Studien nach würde der für >90% der in Deutschland gefahrenen km reichen) sollten 80 PS also mehr als ausreichend sein.



Wenn man den Begriff Fahrdynamik im Zusammenhang mit einem Auto guten Gewissens nennen möchte sollte man soweit wie irgend möglich unter 7kg/PS liegen. Ansonsten ist es nur Fortbewegung.



hubiflyer1994 schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist ja, dass das E10 rein Theoretisch mehr kostet da man einen Mehrverbrauch hat und deshalb öfters Tanken muss. Außederm hat man mit E10 weniger Leistung


 
Mit E10 hast du ggfs. einen höheren Verbrauch aber auch mehr Leistung, da Ethanol wirkungsvoller in einem Ottomotor genutzt werden kann als Benzin.


----------



## Leopardgecko (16. März 2011)

Solange ich keine Garantie von den Mineralölkonzernen oder dem Hersteller meines Autos bekomme,
das die im Schadensfall die Kosten übernehmen, werde ich die E10-Suppe nicht in meinen Tank kippen.
Mein Auto ist zu alt, um irgendwelche Spritexperimente zu machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, Gott, ich bin doch nicht verantwortlich dafür, daß es heute weniger Verladestationen als früher gibt. Vielleicht sollte man neue bauen.  Ich fänd's gut!



Genau das meinte ich aber mit Kaputtsparen.
Die Dinger werden nicht neugebaut, sondern abgerissen, weil sie vor Ort natürlich kosten. Dass das im Gegenzug dazu führt, dass immer mehr Unternehmen direkt auf LKW-Speditionen zurückgreifen, wird ignoriert. Gerade in den nicht-mehr-ganz-so-neuen-Ländern hatte früher jedes Industriegebiet und die meisten größeren Unternehmen einen eigenen Bahnanschluss. Die haben vielleicht nur 1-2 Wagen im Monat benötigt - aber auch das sind Kunden.
Auf Seiten der Politik, die das alles ja so vorgibt, kommt noch hinzu, dass man diesen Speditionen auch noch die Straßen bezahlen muss und die dann ggf. noch im Ausland sitzen und da ihre Gewinne versteuern . Wesentlich schlimmer ist die Situation aber noch im Personenverkehrt, denn da gibt es keine Verladestationen. Wenn der ÖPNV nur alle Stunde fährt oder dreimal Umsteigen bis zum nächsten Bahnhof erfordert oder schlichtweg gar nichts mehr ins Kaff kommt, dann steigt man eben ins Auto. Und dann fährt damit nicht zum Bahnhof, sondern bis zum (ggf. ebenfalls nicht mehr angebundenen Ziel) durch. Die Privatisierer und Marktökonomen bei Bahn & Bundespolitik sehen aber nur, dass ÖPNV und Regionalverkehr Miese machen und schließen das ganze. Das die Fernverkehrszüge außerhalb der ganz großen Städte dann gar keine Kunden mehr finden - vermutlich wird man in 30 Jahren drüber jammern, dass der Ölpreis zu hoch für Individualverkehr ist und dass dringend öffentliche Verkehrsmittel neu gebaut werden müssen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und was das Kaputtsparen betrifft: Solange die Bahngewerkschaften den Hals nicht voll kriegen, kann man gar nicht so genau entscheiden, was hier eigentlich wirklich der Hemmschuh ist.



Die letzten Jahre könnte man echt der Meinung sein, die GDL würde Cockpit-Seminare besuchen...
Aber das dürfte, genauso wie der eingespaarte Winterdienst, (noch) nicht auf die Langfristige Strategie durchgeschlagen haben.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Von den Aussenmaßen ist der TT garnicht soviel kleiner als ein E30.



Aber vom Platzangebot und ich bewerte Fahrzeuge nach dem Nutzwert 



> Seitenaufprallschutz,



Hatte der noch nicht? Na gut, dass sind natürlich einige kg.


> Die Autos sind einfach nicht vergleichbar. Zwischen dem 3er BMW MJ `89 und dem TT MJ `11 liegen schlicht und ergreifend 2 Jahrzehnte technologischer Vorsprung.



Und eben gerade wegen der 2 Jahrzehnte Fortschritt in Werkstofftechnik und Fertigungsmethoden und Entwicklung sollte der TT eigentlich auf deutlich effizienteren Leichtbau zurückgreifen können und somit weniger wiegen 
Denn wie du ja selbst feststellst: PS(besser: Nm)/kg zählen, nicht PS absolut. Siehe Lotus.



> Wenn man den Begriff Fahrdynamik im Zusammenhang mit einem Auto guten Gewissens nennen möchte sollte man soweit wie irgend möglich unter 7kg/PS liegen. Ansonsten ist es nur Fortbewegung.



Wenn ich eine ökologische (oder -Rohölpreis, Volkswirtschafliche Belastung- ökonomische) Bilanz ziehe, dann geht es auch um "Fortbewegungsmittel".
Wenn das ganze auch ein Spielzeug sein soll... Bitte. Die Konkurrenz in Sachen "Spaß/kJ" sind Computer, Monopoly und diverse Sportarten 




hubiflyer1994 schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist ja, dass das E10 rein Theoretisch mehr kostet da man einen Mehrverbrauch hat und deshalb öfters Tanken muss. Außederm hat man mit E10 weniger Leistung



Entweder/oder.
Der Mehrverbrauch kommt zustande, weil du mehr Gas gibst, um die gleiche Leistung zu haben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. März 2011)

> Aber vom Platzangebot und ich bewerte Fahrzeuge nach dem Nutzwert


Die Bewertung musst du schon jedem selbst überlassen. Ich bin ja kein Taxifahrer das ich ein 5sitziges Auto benötige. Insofern befriedigt mein Wagen meine Transportbedürfnisse perfekt. Wenn ich jetzt einen A3 Sportback hätte wäre die Verbrauchssituation und die Fahrdynamik ähnlich, insofern tut das nichts zur Sache.



> Hatte der noch nicht? Na gut, dass sind natürlich einige kg.


Der E30 hatte garnichts. Nichtmal ABS oder sonstige rudimentäre Sicherheitsfeatures. 



> Und eben gerade wegen der 2 Jahrzehnte Fortschritt in Werkstofftechnik und Fertigungsmethoden und Entwicklung sollte der TT eigentlich auf deutlich effizienteren Leichtbau zurückgreifen können und somit weniger wiegen
> Denn wie du ja selbst feststellst: PS(besser: Nm)/kg zählen, nicht PS absolut. Siehe Lotus.


Die Karosse des TT besteht aus 2/3 Aluminium und stellt damit den  leichtesten Roadster seiner Klasse dar. Merkt man auch an den  ungewöhnlich guten Fahrleistungen (beschleunigt auf 180 gleichschnell  wie ein 54 PS stärkerer Z4).
Was Lotus mit der Elise gemacht hat, hat mit Leichtbau nichts zu tun. Der Wagen ist nicht besonders intelligent konstruiert sondern er stellt eine Strategie aus Kleinbau und Weglassen dar. Anbei mal ein Größenvergleich zum einfachen Golf:



> Entweder/oder.
> Der Mehrverbrauch kommt zustande, weil du mehr Gas gibst, um die gleiche Leistung zu haben.


Was ist das schon wieder für ein Quatsch. Der Mehrverbrauch rührt von der geringeren Energiedichte und die Mehrleistung vom besseren Wirkungsgrad. Da wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, Ethanol in einem Ottomotor wirkungsvoller genutzt werden kann als Benzin. In Brasilien stehen tw. 2 verschiedene Leistungsangaben in den Prospekten, einmal bei Nutzung von Benzin, zum anderen mit Ethanol. Mit Ethanol geben die Motoren etwa 15% mehr Leistung ab.


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo - du findest es also sinnvoller, die Folgekosten zukünftigen Generationen anzuhängen und noch ein paar Jahrzehnte Party zu machen?



Wieso Folgekosten? Wenn die Motoren Effizienter werden geht der Verbrauch ja auch zurück  Außerdem geht ja für den Anbau von dem Ethanol ziemlich viel Diesel drauf.... Weil so Länder wie Indonesien sind nicht ganz so umweltbewusst wie wir, folglich belasstest du die nachfolgenden Generationen mit E99 viel mehr 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicherlich. Und wenn du dir das Kaufverhalten der Leute anguckst, dann wären höre Spritpreise der mit Abstand wirkungsvollste Weg, sparsamere Autos durchzusetzen.


 
Nein, damit bestrafst du nur wieder die Leute, die auf ein auto angewiesen sind und viel fahren müssen. Kaufanreize für sparsamere Autos z.b. nachlässe beim Kauf oder der Steuer usw. sind da der bessere Weg, sofern man das unbedingt so machen möchte.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Kaufanreize für sparsamere Autos z.b. nachlässe beim Kauf oder der Steuer usw. sind da der bessere Weg, sofern man das unbedingt so machen möchte.


 
Das sind aber wieder Subventionen und du subventionierst letztendlich die Autokonzerne. Ist der Treibstoff aber teuer und die Leute kaufen deswegen sparsame Autos,  zwingst du die Autokonzerne, schneller sparsame Autos zu entwickeln.
Guck die die Atomstromgeschichte an. Durch die Verlängerung der Laufzeiten fördert doch keiner die Entwicklung von alternativen Energieerzeugung, die Sache wird ausgesetzt, bis die Atomkraftwerke doch mal abgeschaltet werden und dann heißt es von den Energieoligarchen, dass die alternativen doch nicht nicht fertig sind (weil sie ja gar nicht geforscht haben, da kein Druck da war) und am Ende werden die Laufzeiten dann noch mal verlängert.


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. März 2011)

Damit subventioniert man nicht unbedingt die Automobilkonzerne 

Durch die Begrenzung des Flottenausstoßes auf XX gramm CO2, werden die Konzerne ja schon gezwungen sparsamere Autos an den Mann zu bringen. Man muss dann nur noch für die Masse anreize schaffen vermehrt diese Autos zu kaufen, was denk ich durchaus machbar ist.
Ich hab zwar auch lieber ein paar ps mehr, aber für den großteil dürfte das irrelevant sein.

Man muss die Konzerne nur dementsprechend bestrafen, wenn sie sich weigern in richtung Effizienz zu gehn 

Bei den Stromkonzernen müsste man das gleiche tun, einfach sagen ok ihr dürft eure AKWs weiter benützen unter der bediengung das bis zum jahr bla bla soviel % eures Stromes mit Erneuerbaren Energien erzeugt werden und wenn nicht kostet es saftige Strafen 

Aber naja sinnvolle Lösungen finden und Politik passt halt nicht zusammen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Durch die Begrenzung des Flottenausstoßes auf XX gramm CO2, werden die Konzerne ja schon gezwungen sparsamere Autos an den Mann zu bringen. Man muss dann nur noch für die Masse anreize schaffen vermehrt diese Autos zu kaufen, was denk ich durchaus machbar ist.



Das funktioniert ja nicht, hat die EU versucht, die deutschen Autobauer umgehen das geschickt und Merkel steht helfend zur Seite.
Das Totschlagargument ist ja immer, dass das Arbeitsplätze kostet. Ich frag mich aber wo?
Entwickelt die Konzerne neue Motoren, neue Karosserien, neue Reifen, neue Treibstoffe, dann fördert das den Arbeitsmarkt, wieso da immer Angst geschürt wird, entzieht sich mir komplett. 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Man muss die Konzerne nur dementsprechend bestrafen, wenn sie sich weigern in richtung Effizienz zu gehn



Bei der mächtigen Autolobby?
Gutes Gelingen, würde ich glatt sagen. 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Bei den Stromkonzernen müsste man das gleiche tun, einfach sagen ok ihr dürft eure AKWs weiter benützen unter der bediengung das bis zum jahr bla bla soviel % eures Stromes mit Erneuerbaren Energien erzeugt werden und wenn nicht kostet es saftige Strafen



Die Energieversorgung des Landes gehört in staatliche Hände, ebenso die Gesundheitsversorgung, nur dann kann man sich sicher sein, dass keiner abgezockt wird, vor allem, wenn unabhängige Stellen den Staat dahingehend kontrollieren, wie es das Verfassungsgericht auch tut, wenn Gesetzestexte nicht korrekt ausgearbeitet sind, wie ja bei Hartz 4 geschehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wieso Folgekosten?



Weil die Ölwirtschaft erhebliche Folgekosten verursacht, wie eigentlich jeder sehen bzw. Blinde hören solllten 



> Nein, damit bestrafst du nur wieder die Leute, die auf ein auto angewiesen sind und viel fahren müssen. Kaufanreize für sparsamere Autos z.b. nachlässe beim Kauf oder der Steuer usw. sind da der bessere Weg, sofern man das unbedingt so machen möchte.



Ich bestrafe lieber Leute, die einem ökologisch/ökonomisch inakzeptablen Berufsbild nachgehen, als dass ich alle bestrafe oder gar diese Leute zu Lasten aller anderen belohne.




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Durch die Begrenzung des Flottenausstoßes auf XX gramm CO2, werden die Konzerne ja schon gezwungen sparsamere Autos an den Mann zu bringen.



sparsamere: Ja.
sparsame: Bei den derzeitigen Werten definitiv nicht.



> Man muss die Konzerne nur dementsprechend bestrafen, wenn sie sich weigern in richtung Effizienz zu gehn



Und wie geht das besser, als wenn du dafür sorgst, dass derartige Fahrzeuge von niemandem mehr gekauft werden?



> Bei den Stromkonzernen müsste man das gleiche tun, einfach sagen ok ihr dürft eure AKWs weiter benützen unter der bediengung das bis zum jahr bla bla soviel % eures Stromes mit Erneuerbaren Energien erzeugt werden und wenn nicht kostet es saftige Strafen



Die Erfahrung lehrt: Wenn dann jetzt zahlen lassen und ihnen anbieten, das Geld hinterher zurückzuzahlen. Sonst warten die einfach auf die nächste Regierung, die die Regelun abdreht.
Ich persönlich halte derartige starre Regelungen in einer Marktwirtschaft aber für vermeidens wert. Die sorgen nur für Spannungen in Grenzbereichen und stiften zu Vermeidungsstrategien an. Wenn man ein System hat, dass direkt die Folgekosten in Rechnung stellt, dann führt dass eher zu einem grundlegenden Wechsel.
(Bestes Beispiel ist ja E10 selbst: Ziel ist es, denn Durchschnittsausstoß unter "XXX g/km" zu drücken. Ergebniss ist ein riesen Chaos an den Tankstellen,... . Hätte man das wesentlich sinnvollere Ziel "CO2 Ausstoß minimieren" in einem dem Martk angepassten Verfahren umgesetzt, also einfach eine CO2-Abgabe auf Ölimporte erhoben, dann hätten die Mineralölkonzerne zur Rettung ihrer Gewinne eine Informationskampagne gestartet, an deren Ende die Leute alles unterhalb von E50 als pures Gift betrachtet hätten. Und eine passende Preisgestaltung, bei der alte Sorten deutlich teurer sind, wäre auch automatisch gefolgt, ohne dass man noch großartig Rabatte oder ähnliches vorschreiben müsste.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie geht das besser, als wenn du dafür sorgst, dass derartige Fahrzeuge von niemandem mehr gekauft werden?


 
Ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
100% Aufschlag auf den Kaufpreis bei Fahrzeugen, die außerhalb eines bestimmten Grenzwertes CO² ausstoßen.
(Porsche hätte dann ein riesen Problem, ebenso wie Mercedes)
Und ich rede nicht vom Flottenverbrauch, sondern von jedem einzelnen Fahrzeug.


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil die Ölwirtschaft erhebliche Folgekosten verursacht, wie eigentlich jeder sehen bzw. Blinde hören solllten



Und wo ist der Rest von Meiner Aussage, wenn du nur den Anfang zitierst macht das imo keinen sinn...

Weil du meiner Meinung nach noch schlimmere Folgekosten hast bei dem Anbau der benötigten "Lebensmitteln" in den von mir genannten Ländern 

Also nichts mit jeder sieht es 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bestrafe lieber Leute, die einem ökologisch/ökonomisch inakzeptablen Berufsbild nachgehen, als dass ich alle bestrafe oder gar diese Leute zu Lasten aller anderen belohne.


 
Wieso soll ein Berufsbild inakzeptabel sein, wenn man nicht direkt neben der Firma usw. wohnt? Das ist schon eine sehr einseitige Sichtweise um es milde auszudrücken...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie geht das besser, als wenn du dafür sorgst, dass derartige Fahrzeuge von niemandem mehr gekauft werden?


Übertreiben brauch man es auch nicht, 1 Sportwagen hat trotzdem eine bessere CO2 Emission als 100 Kleinwaagen, dann kannst du und quanti auch gleich jeden Hybrid verbieten..... den die sind wenn man es genau betrachtet auch alles andere als Umweltschonende Fahrzeuge.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Icejester (17. März 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Durch die Begrenzung des Flottenausstoßes auf XX gramm CO2, werden die Konzerne ja schon gezwungen sparsamere Autos an den Mann zu bringen. Man muss dann nur noch für die Masse anreize schaffen vermehrt diese Autos zu kaufen, was denk ich durchaus machbar ist.
> Ich hab zwar auch lieber ein paar ps mehr, aber für den großteil dürfte das irrelevant sein.



Und wieso gönnst Du anderen nicht, was Du selbst gerne möchtest?


> Man muss die Konzerne nur dementsprechend bestrafen, wenn sie sich weigern in richtung Effizienz zu gehn


Strafen sind immer der schlechteste Motivator. Sowohl in der Wirtschaft wie auch in persönlichen Beziehungen. Das führt nur zu Frust. Wieso sollte man die Leute nicht tun lassen, was sie gerne möchten? Ich bin ein wirklich scharfer Gegner staatlicher Einmischung in die ganzen Dinge, die den Staat gleich überhaupt nichts angehen. Der Staat kann in aller Regel überhaupt nichts besser als der Markt. Wer das denkt, setzt auf das Pferd, das direkt Richtung Untergang galloppiert.



> Bei den Stromkonzernen müsste man das gleiche tun, einfach sagen ok ihr dürft eure AKWs weiter benützen unter der bediengung das bis zum jahr bla bla soviel % eures Stromes mit Erneuerbaren Energien erzeugt werden und wenn nicht kostet es saftige Strafen


Bei AKWs ist das Problem doch, daß von ihnen gewisse mehr oder weniger wahrscheinliche Gefahren ausgehen. Die Gefahren werden aber durch die Produktion von Strom aus anderen Quellen weder geringer noch größer.


> Aber naja sinnvolle Lösungen finden und Politik passt halt nicht zusammen.


Das sind ja auch keine sinnvollen Lösungen.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wieso soll ein Berufsbild inakzeptabel sein, wenn man nicht direkt neben der Firma usw. wohnt? Das ist schon eine sehr einseitige Sichtweise um es milde auszudrücken...



Das ist eben die typische Intoleranz der Ökos. Leben und leben lassen hat in diesem Weltbild keinen Platz.



> Übertreiben brauch man es auch nicht, 1 Sportwagen hat trotzdem eine bessere CO2 Emission als 100 Kleinwaagen, dann kannst du und quanti auch gleich jeden Hybrid verbieten..... den die sind wenn man es genau betrachtet auch alles andere als Umweltschonende Fahrzeuge.



Hybridfahrzuge sind unter diesem Gesichtspunkt tatsächlich der letzte Schrott. Aber Du darfst den Leuten, die so vehement dafür argumentieren, nicht böse sein. Sie sind verblendet und wissen es eben nicht besser. Das ist zwar schade, aber Du kannst es nicht ändern. Nichts ist schwieriger für den Menschen, als seine eigenen Überzeugungen in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Rest von Meiner Aussage, wenn du nur den Anfang zitierst macht das imo keinen sinn...



Weil ich dazu schon vor geschätzt zwei Seiten meine Meinung geschrieben habe. Zusammenfassung:
Auf landwirtschaftliche Erzeugnisse, die im Ausland zu Bedingungen produziert wurden, die innerhalb der EU aufgrund ihrer Umweltschädlichkeit verboten oder mit Auflagen belegt sind, sollten mit entsprechenden Strafzöllen belegt werden (die dann idealerweise in Umweltschutzprojekte der Entwicklungshilfeministerien fließen müssten - aber allgemein bin ich kein großer Freund zweckgebundener Abgaben). Dabei mache ich aber keinen Unterschied zwischen Indonesischen Palmöl oder argentischen Rindfleisch.



> Wieso soll ein Berufsbild inakzeptabel sein, wenn man nicht direkt neben der Firma usw. wohnt? Das ist schon eine sehr einseitige Sichtweise um es milde auszudrücken...



Das geb ich durchaus zu - aber ich hab auch kein Problem damit, meine Sicht auf die Auswirkungen für die Allgemeinheit zu beschränken. Die hat in einer Gemeinschaft nunmal eine gewisse Priorität. Und ich will so ein Verhalten ja auch nicht verbieten. Ich sehe nur nicht ein, wieso man auf Leute besondere Rücksicht nehmen sollte, die auf dem Rücken aller leben.



> Übertreiben brauch man es auch nicht, 1 Sportwagen hat trotzdem eine bessere CO2 Emission als 100 Kleinwaagen, dann kannst du und quanti auch gleich jeden Hybrid verbieten..... den die sind wenn man es genau betrachtet auch alles andere als Umweltschonende Fahrzeuge.



Ich will nichts verbieten. Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, sich Luxus XYZ leisten zu können: Bitte. Soll er, wenn ers wirklich kann, Sozialausgleich ist an anderer Stelle besser aufgehoben. Ich will nur, dass er auch wirklich die Kosten zu spüren bekommt. Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass ein Sportwagen sein ein und alles ist - okay. Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass zwei Karibikurlaube pro Jahr sein müssen - gerne. Aber sie sollen nicht verlangen, dass jemand, der ne Runde durch Mitteldeutschland radelt, einen Teil der Folgekosten übernimmt. Jedem die Last, die er verursacht. Die FDP würde das vermutlich Leistungsgerechtheit nennen, wenn sie es denn vertreten würde.
Deswegen bin ich ja auch gegen ein Verbot von Sportwagen, Zwangsabschaffung alter Autos, Förderung oder Verbot von Hybriden oder staatlich finanzierte Elektroautos (die auch nur den Strom- und Autokonzernen, aber nicht der Umwelt helfen). Das Ziel ist es nicht, bestimmte Autos rumfahren zu lassen, das Ziel ist ein regenerativ tragbarer Energieverbrauch. Das erreicht man am einfachsten, in dem man Energie die Bedeutung verleiht, die sie haben sollte und das läuft im Kaptialismus über den Preis. Wie dann jeder einzelne seine Ausgaben und seinen Verbrauch minimiert, bleibt ihm überlassen. Die einen werden ihr Haus isolieren, die anderen ein sparsames Auto fahren - warum sollte der Staat sowas vorschreiben? Gerade die Einmischung bei Neuwagen ist extrem schwachsinnig. Davon profitieren die, die perfekt das umsetzen, was man eigentlich will (und gar kein Auto mehr nutzen) gar nicht und diejenigen, die das genau Gegenteil machen und alte, große Spritsäufer weiterhin fahren, haben nicht den geringsten Nachteil.


----------



## devon (31. März 2011)

Der Beweis ich verbrauche mit E10 weniger Benzin btw kein Aprillscherz es ist erst der 31.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier nochma zum nachschauen: http://www.spritmonitor.de/de/detailansicht/432327.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (31. März 2011)

devon schrieb:


> Der Beweis ich verbrauche mit E10 weniger Benzin btw kein Aprillscherz es ist erst der 31.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So lange es keine 100 % gleichen Bedingungen sind kann ich auch sagen ich verbrauche mit E5 weniger als mit E5...


----------



## Icejester (12. April 2011)

Ich setze diesen Link mal hier rein, weil der Ursprungsthread aus unerfindlichen Gründen geschlossen wurde. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...5-online-petition-gegen-wucher-e10-sprit.html


----------



## Aufpassen (19. April 2011)

Ich würde niemals meine GSX600 mit E10 betanken.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Ich hab' kein Auto - aber: wenn ich eins hätte, würde mir E10 nicht in den Tank kommen!

Außerdem tut man damit der Umwelt keinen Gefallen.
Ist ein reines Rechenexempel:


Auto verbraucht 10Liter E5 auf 100km - davon sind 9,5Liter Mineralöl und 0,5Liter Biodiesel
Auto verbraucht 10% mehr bei E10 statt E5. Also verbraucht es 11 Liter E10 auf 10km.
Davon sind nun 9,9Liter Mineralöl und 1,1Liter Biodiesel - also habe ich 0,4Liter mehr an Mineralöl verbraucht, als vorher: damit tue ich der Umwelt garantiert keinen Gefallen!
Dazu kommt ja noch, dass beim E10-Auto die Intervalle für den Motorölwechsel halbiert werden sollen - also muss ich statt alle 5 Jahre jedes Jahr 5 Liter Mineralöl verbraten und habe auch hier der Umwelt keinen Gefallen getan.
Für mich ist noch ein anderer Grund wichtig: Essen gehört auf den Tisch und nicht in den Tank.
In Indonesien stehen hunderttausende von Menschen vor dem Nichts, weil die Konzerne ihnen das Land weg genommen haben, um dort Palmöl für Biosprit anzubauen - Entschädigung? Fehlanzeige!
Die Menschen in Indonesien können sich oftmals kein Fett mehr leisten, weil wegen dem Biospritanbau die Preise zu hoch sind.

Die letzten Urwälder Indonesiens sollen für den Biospritanbau abgeholzt werden!

Wo wird damit der Umwelt ein Gefallen getan?

Auch in der Bundesrepublik wird Getreide immer teurer, weil die Bauern lieber Raps für Biodiesel anbauen - oder das Getreide zu Biodiesel verarbeitet wird.

Sorry, aber: was soll der Scheiß?


Die Frage, ob ein Auto E10 verträgt, ist in meinen Augen nur eine Randerscheinung.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Hätte ich nen Benziner würd ich's auch nicht tanken.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Auto verbraucht 10Liter E5 auf 100km - davon sind 9,5Liter Mineralöl und 0,5Liter Biodiesel



In E5 ist überhaupt kein Biodiesel  . OK man kann es auch leicht mit Ethanol verwechseln da ja beide Worte mit einem "E" beginnen  .



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Auto verbraucht 10% mehr bei E10 statt E5. Also verbraucht es 11 Liter E10 auf 10km.



Wo hast du denn den Quatsch her? Du gestehst netterweise Ethanol den gleichen thermischen Wirkungsgrad wie Wasser zu. Das ist falscher als falsch.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Dazu kommt ja noch, dass beim E10-Auto die Intervalle für den Motorölwechsel halbiert werden sollen - also muss ich statt alle 5 Jahre jedes Jahr 5 Liter Mineralöl verbraten und habe auch hier der Umwelt keinen Gefallen getan.



Auch das ist falsch.
Der Longlife Intervall bleibt erhalten.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Für mich ist noch ein anderer Grund wichtig: Essen gehört auf den Tisch und nicht in den Tank.
> In Indonesien stehen hunderttausende von Menschen vor dem Nichts, weil die Konzerne ihnen das Land weg genommen haben, um dort Palmöl für Biosprit anzubauen - Entschädigung? Fehlanzeige!



Es müssen nicht zwingend für den Verzehr gedachte Pflanzen vergoren werden. Aber ein guter Anfang wäre es Ethanol zum Verzehr zu verbieten.
Denn wo kommen wir hin wenn irgendwelche Schnappsnasen meinem Wagen den Sprit wegsaufen  .



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Die Menschen in Indonesien können sich oftmals kein Fett mehr leisten, weil wegen dem Biospritanbau die Preise zu hoch sind.
> 
> Die letzten Urwälder Indonesiens sollen für den Biospritanbau abgeholzt werden!
> 
> Wo wird damit der Umwelt ein Gefallen getan?



Und das alles wegen uns?
Hmm, man hätte annehmen können das die USA als weltgrößter Verbraucher von Bioethanol einen größeren Einfluss als Deutschland haben sollte. Und vor allem da sie es schon seit bald 20 Jahren verwenden. Nur dort macht keiner so einen Aufstand.


----------



## Icejester (10. Juni 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Auch das ist falsch.
> Der Longlife Intervall bleibt erhalten.


 
Ich verstehe den Zeitintervall nicht so ganz. Bei meinem Auto ist das von Laufleistung und Fahrweise abhängig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Zeitintervall nicht so ganz. Bei meinem Auto ist das von Laufleistung und Fahrweise abhängig.


 
Ist bei meinem nicht anders. bis zu 30tkm bis zum ersten Ölwechsel und bis zu 60tkm bis zur ersten Inspektion, eben "Longlife".
Daran ändert sich weder was durch E5 noch E10.

Das Argument mit den häufigeren Ölwechseln begründet sich darauf das Ethanol zu mehr Wasser verbrannt wird. Was an sich ja auch stimmt. Die Frage ist nur wieviel mehr Wasser man erzeugt mit E10 im Vergleich zu E5. E5 wird pro Liter zu 1.200 g Wasser (unter anderem) verbrannt. Womöglich was ja jemand zu wieviel Wasser E10 verbrannt wird. Wer's weiß gewinnt eine Leckmuschel.


----------



## ToPPi (15. Juni 2011)

Mein Golf II hab ich damals mit E85 befüllt, lief einwandfrei. Hab im Moment zwar kein Auto, aber würde E10 nicht tanken, sofern der Preis dem von E5 entspricht. Wenn E10, dann soll es auch weniger kosten.


----------



## Freeak (17. Juni 2011)

[X] Nein, ich tanke E10 nicht

Die Plörre können die Staatsoberhäupter in ihre Kiste Füllen, aber mein Nissan Sunny verträgt es nicht, daher kann ich es nicht Tanken und zum anderen WILL ich es auch gar nicht Tanken. Ist sowieso alles nur Geldmache da man die Leute so schön im Unklaren lässt und man daher bei Super und Super+ Abkassieren kann.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

Hi!


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In E5 ist überhaupt kein Biodiesel. OK man kann es auch leicht mit Ethanol verwechseln da ja beide Worte mit einem "E" beginnen.


Ob ich nun 'Biodiesel' schreibe oder 'Biosprit' ist doch egal.
Du hast aber recht: "Biosprit" wäre richtig gewesen.
Ab davon ist in E5 auch Biosprit - das Ethanol wird nämlich aus Pflanzen gewonnen. Oder wo kommt bei Dir Ethanol her, aus Mineralöl?

Ich zitiere mal Wikpedia.org:Ein in Deutschland umstrittener Ottokraftstoff ist E10, mit einem  Ethanol-Anteil von maximal 10 %. Die Beimischung von geringen Mengen in  Benzin, beispielsweise 5 % Ethanol, wie derzeit in Deutschland  durchgeführt, wird nicht als Ethanol-Kraftstoff bezeichnet, sondern als  Benzin. Nach der europäischen Norm EN 228 ist eine Beimischung von Bioethanol zu herkömmlichem Benzin von bis zu 5 % zulässig (E5). Normale Benzinmotoren können ohne Modifikation mit E5 betrieben werden.​Im Klartext: E5 enthält Bioethanol - und nun erkläre mir mal, wo zwischen "Bioethanol" und "Biosprit" der Unterschied ist!



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Auch das ist falsch.
> Der Longlife Intervall bleibt erhalten.


Das sehen aber viele Motorenhersteller anders: es wird zumeist ganz klar empfohlen, den Ölwechselintverall zu halbieren.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es müssen nicht zwingend für den Verzehr gedachte Pflanzen vergoren werden. Aber ein guter Anfang wäre es Ethanol zum Verzehr zu verbieten.
> Denn wo kommen wir hin wenn irgendwelche Schnappsnasen meinem Wagen den Sprit wegsaufen



Das ist ja wohl absoluter Schwachsinn, was Du da schreibst. Und 'ne *Frechheit menschenverachtender Sorte*, wie ich sie selten lesen musste!
Wenn ich das lese, bin ich mir sicher, dass Du auch bei Grün über 'nen Fußgängerüberweg fährst, den eine alte Frau nicht verlassen konnte.
Und das begründest Du dann so: "was läuft die Olle da rum, wo ich grün habe?"

Es mag ja sein, dass man Ethanol nicht trinken sollte.
Wenn aber landwirtschaftliche Flächen statt zum Anbau von Essen zum Anbau von Ethanol - auch die Rohstoffe für's Ethanol müssen ja wohl angebaut werden, oder kommen die aus dem Nichts? - benutzt werden, um Dein Auto zu betanken, finde ich das schlichtweg sinnlos oder eine Zumutung.
Zumindest für die, welche von diesen Flächen leben müssen, ist das schlichtweg lebensfeindlich.
Aber wenn Dir Dein Auto lieber ist, als das Leben eines Indonesiers.....





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und das alles wegen uns?
> Hmm, man hätte annehmen können das die USA als weltgrößter Verbraucher von Bioethanol einen größeren Einfluss als Deutschland haben sollte. Und vor allem da sie es schon seit bald 20 Jahren verwenden. Nur dort macht keiner so einen Aufstand.


 Ja - alles wegen uns.
Bei den Amis hat's kaum Biosprit - und auch in den anderen europäischen Ländern gibt's das kaum.
Deutschland zeigt da mal wieder diesen Scheiß voreilenden Gehorsam.
90% des in Indonesien erzeugten Biosprits gehen nach Europa - und davon 90% in die BRD.
Und abgesehen davon: ist das 'ne Entschuldigung?
Wenn schon die Amis so blöde sind, müssen wir das dann auch sein?
Fakt ist: seit bei uns so auf Biosprit gesetzt wird, geht das mit der Abholzung in Indonesien im dreifachen Tempo voran.

 Klartext: Du tankst denen das Essen weg!
Kleb's Dir doch auf's Auto: "Hauptsache, ich kann Auto fahren - sollen doch die Anderen sehen, was sie Essen"

Das sind Tatsachen, die sich nicht weg diskutieren lassen - Du kannst ja mal hier den Trailer sehen.
Oder hier eine Kurzfassung. 


Ich hab's mir beides angesehen - es entspricht dem, was auch in der NDR-Reportage gezeigt wurde.
Und wenn Dir das nicht reicht, kann ich Dir die Reportage gerne auf DVD brenne und zuschicken.

Hier findet sich auch einiges.

Ich habe nix gegen Biosprit - wenn er aus Reststoffen (Holzabfälle,  Stroh, Biomüll(Biotonne), altem Speisefett (Pommesbude), meinetwegen auch Sperrmüll - Möbel,  Spanplatten) gewonnen oder zu diesem Zweck auf freien Flächen angebaut  wird.

Aber: wenn für den Biosprit die letzten Urwälder - die für das Weltklima immens wichtig sind - abgeholzt werden und Millionen von Menschen die Existenzgrundlage entzogen wird, dann hat's ein Ende.

'Nachhaltig' sind da nämlich nur zwei Dinge: 


der Verlust der Urwälder - die lassen sich nämlich _nicht_ wieder Aufforsten
die Gewinne einiger weniger
 Ich weiß, das wird die Biospritanhänger nicht von ihrem falschen Weg abbringen.
Aber vielleicht sollte man mal bedenken, was da wirklich hinter steckt - und mal über den Tellerrand sehen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kamiki09 (19. Juni 2011)

Grundsätzlich gilt:
Hab Ihr ein ziemlich neues Auto, braucht Ihr euch keine Sorgen zu machen.
Sowohl die Kraftstoffleitungen also auch die Dichtungen können diesen Kraftstoff vertragen.
Der Motor hat ebenfalls keine Probleme damit, da in der heutigen Zeit alle Daten durch den Datenbus erfaßt und angepaßt werden (Zündung, Kraftsoffmenge, Kraftsoffdruck, Einspritzzeit usw.).
Die Frage ist immer nur, was als neueres Auto gilt.
Ganz sicher sein kann man bei Auto die jetzt max. 3 Jahre sind, davor gibt es nämlich immer mal wieder ausnahmen.
So oder so sinkt der Nutzungsgrad der Motoren aber trotzdem leicht, d.h. weniger Leistung / mehr Verbrauch, auch wenn das bei vielen Motoren nur leicht der Fall ist.

Bei älteren Autos gilt Vorsicht, hier können sich Schläuche und Dichtungen auflösen und der Motor sollte ggf. an den neuen Kraftstoff angepaßt werden.

Schön zu sehen ist sowas bei Prüfstandsläufen, der Trend je älter das Auto, desto größer der Unterschied bei den Messungen, ist deutlich zu sehen.
Von den Werten der Abgase vor ohne Anpassung der älteren Motoren mal ganz abgesehen.

Und dann kommt da noch das Problem mit den Ventilsitzen auf, da teilweise die Temperaturen zu hoch werden und selbst LPG taugliche Ventilsitze an ihre Grenzen kommen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ob ich nun 'Biodiesel' schreibe oder 'Biosprit' ist doch egal.



Natürlich wäre das egal, da beides falsch ist  .
E steht in dem Zusammenhang für Ethanol. Bio braucht man da nicht dazu schreiben, da Ethanol in der Regel sowieso aus Pflanzen gewonnen wird.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Das sehen aber viele Motorenhersteller anders: es wird zumeist ganz klar empfohlen, den Ölwechselintverall zu halbieren.



Beispiele wären in dem Zusammenhang ganz schön.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl absoluter Schwachsinn, was Du da schreibst. Und 'ne *Frechheit menschenverachtender Sorte*, wie ich sie selten lesen musste!
> Wenn ich das lese, bin ich mir sicher, dass Du auch bei Grün über 'nen Fußgängerüberweg fährst, den eine alte Frau nicht verlassen konnte.
> Und das begründest Du dann so: "was läuft die Olle da rum, wo ich grün habe?"



Na, die Tabletten nicht genommen? Oder wie kommst du darauf irgendwelche kranken Geschichten mit mir auszudenken?



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Es mag ja sein, dass man Ethanol nicht trinken sollte.



Kann sein? Es ist die zweit gefährlichste Droge weltweit.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wenn aber landwirtschaftliche Flächen statt zum Anbau von Essen zum Anbau von Ethanol - auch die Rohstoffe für's Ethanol müssen ja wohl angebaut werden, oder kommen die aus dem Nichts? - benutzt werden, um Dein Auto zu betanken, finde ich das schlichtweg sinnlos oder eine Zumutung.
> Zumindest für die, welche von diesen Flächen leben müssen, ist das schlichtweg lebensfeindlich.
> Aber wenn Dir Dein Auto lieber ist, als das Leben eines Indonesiers.....



Wie sagt man so schön? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann einfach mal .....

Ethanol muss man nicht unbedingt aus "Döner mit alles" gewinnen. Algen bieten sich dafür an. Spezielle Züchtungen werden derzeit getestet um einen Kerosin Ersatz für Flugzeuge zu erzeugen. Genauso wird es auch für PKWs, sprich Bezinersatz, laufen.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ja - alles wegen uns.
> Bei den Amis hat's kaum Biosprit - und auch in den anderen europäischen Ländern gibt's das kaum.
> Deutschland zeigt da mal wieder diesen Scheiß voreilenden Gehorsam.
> 90% des in Indonesien erzeugten Biosprits gehen nach Europa - und davon 90% in die BRD.
> ...



Ja lieber "sauber" Erdöl fördern und durch Pipelines jagen bei denen 10% "Schwund" vorkommen. Schau dir mal die Landschaft in den entsprechenden Ländern an wo das Öl überall rumsupt und die Natur zerstört.
Ethanol ist die Lösung. Nur halt eben nicht aus Lebensmitteln.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Klartext: Du tankst denen das Essen weg!
> Kleb's Dir doch auf's Auto: "Hauptsache, ich kann Auto fahren - sollen doch die Anderen sehen, was sie Essen"



Gähn. Polemik auf Hilfsschülerniveau  .


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre das egal, da beides falsch ist  .
> E steht in dem Zusammenhang für Ethanol. Bio braucht man da nicht dazu schreiben, da Ethanol in der Regel sowieso aus Pflanzen gewonnen wird.


Ach, dann ist aus Pflanzen gewonnener Treibstoff kein 'Biosprit'?
Merkst Du noch was?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Na, die Tabletten nicht genommen? Oder wie kommst du darauf irgendwelche kranken Geschichten mit mir auszudenken?


Jetzt ganz vorsichtig - ich habe lediglich Dich zitiert!
Im Post 152 schreibst Du selbst - *DU* und kein anderer - folgendes (Zitat!): "Aber ein guter Anfang wäre es Ethanol zum Verzehr zu verbieten.
Denn wo kommen wir hin wenn irgendwelche Schnappsnasen meinem Wagen den Sprit wegsaufen"​Das IST Dein Spruch - nicht meiner.






ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann einfach mal .....


Wenn man keine Argumente hat und die eigenen Argumente widerlegt sieht, wird man bissig, wie?
Macht aber Deine Aussage keinen Deut besser., sondern spiegelt nur Deine Frechheit (oder Dummheit?) wieder.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ethanol muss man nicht unbedingt aus "Döner mit alles" gewinnen. Algen bieten sich dafür an. Spezielle Züchtungen werden derzeit getestet um einen Kerosin Ersatz für Flugzeuge zu erzeugen. Genauso wird es auch für PKWs, sprich Bezinersatz, laufen.


Das kann seit - ich wusste es noch nicht.
Aber ich wollte auch nur eine mögliche und sinnvolle Quelle für Biosprit - ob nun Ethanol oder was anderes - aufzeigen.





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ja lieber "sauber" Erdöl fördern und durch Pipelines jagen bei denen 10% "Schwund" vorkommen. Schau dir mal die Landschaft in den entsprechenden Ländern an wo das Öl überall rumsupt und die Natur zerstört.
> Ethanol ist die Lösung. Nur halt eben nicht aus Lebensmitteln.


Da stimme ich Dir - teilweise - zu: Ethanol gerne, aber nicht aus Lebensmitteln und auch nicht auf Flächen, die andere Menschen zum Leben brauchen.
Und *schon gar nicht *auf den Flächen aus den letzte Urwäldern der Erde.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gähn. Polemik auf Hilfsschülerniveau  .


 Das sagt der Richtige!

Ich zitiere Dich nochmal: "Denn wo kommen wir hin wenn irgendwelche Schnappsnasen meinem Wagen den Sprit wegsaufen"​Und ich erwidere nochmal: "Klartext: Du tankst denen das Essen weg!
Kleb's Dir doch auf's Auto: "Hauptsache, ich kann Auto fahren - sollen doch die Anderen sehen, was sie Essen" "


​Alles klar?
So, und jetzt mal 'nen anständigen Ton - mit Argumenten statt Polemik.

o. G.

Jochen


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ach, dann ist aus Pflanzen gewonnener Treibstoff kein 'Biosprit'?
> Merkst Du noch was?



Sag doch einfach das du nicht zwischen Diesel und Ethanol unterscheiden kannst, dann brauchst du nicht mit dem Phantasiebegriff "Biosprit" arbeiten.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Jetzt ganz vorsichtig - ich habe lediglich Dich zitiert!
> Im Post 152 schreibst Du selbst - *DU* und kein anderer - folgendes (Zitat!): "Aber ein guter Anfang wäre es Ethanol zum Verzehr zu verbieten.
> Denn wo kommen wir hin wenn irgendwelche Schnappsnasen meinem Wagen den Sprit wegsaufen"​Das IST Dein Spruch - nicht meiner.


 
Sorry das ich keinen Respekt vor Drogenkonsumenten habe. Aber wer sich das Gehirn wegpfeift, ist für mich ein Nichts und keiner Beachtung wert.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Argumente hat und die eigenen Argumente widerlegt sieht, wird man bissig, wie?
> Macht aber Deine Aussage keinen Deut besser., sondern spiegelt nur Deine Frechheit (oder Dummheit?) wieder.



Dummheit? Alles klar.
Tank mal E85 Biodiesel und kauf dir ein Malbuch  .



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Das kann seit - ich wusste es noch nicht.
> Aber ich wollte auch nur eine mögliche und sinnvolle Quelle für Biosprit - ob nun Ethanol oder was anderes - aufzeigen.



Du weißt in diesem Zusammenhang leider ganz viel nicht. Was dich aber nicht davon abhällt mit Halbwissen auf Bild Zeitungs Niveau auf Kamikaze Aktion zu gehen.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir - teilweise - zu: Ethanol gerne, aber nicht aus Lebensmitteln und auch nicht auf Flächen, die andere Menschen zum Leben brauchen.
> Und *schon gar nicht *auf den Flächen aus den letzte Urwäldern der Erde.



Gibt es dazu mehr als eine Meinung?
Niemand will Urwald abholzen. Aber bevor man das als Argument gegen alternative Kraftstoffe verwendet, sollte man die tatsächlichen Ursachen erst mal zu Ende denken.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> So, und jetzt mal 'nen anständigen Ton - mit Argumenten statt Polemik.


 
Hust, Glashaus, hust.

Egal, ich will erstmal die Herstellerangaben zum halbierten Ölwechselintervall sehen, bevor ich auch nur ein Wort mehr mit dir meine Zeit verschwende.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Sieh' Dir doch mal die Links an, die ich Dir oben gegeben habe - das hat nix mit 'Bild-Wissen' zu tun.
Ich betrachte die Bild-Zeitung - ebenso wie N24 oder RTL - eher als Sensationspresse, denn als glaubwürdige Quellen.

NDR - und da lief die von mir erwähnte Reportage 'die Biospritlüge' - betrachte ich schon als glaubwürdige Quelle, ebenso wie n-tv oder ARD/ZDF.

Wenn Dir das nicht passt, kann ich's nicht ändern.
Und wenn Du es einfach nicht sehen willst, dass in Indonesien die Urwälder abgeholzt werden, um dort Palmölplantagen anzulegen, auf denen dann unser Biosprit angebaut wird, dann kann ich auch nix für Deine Ignoranz.
Und ich schreibe absichtlich 'Biosprit', weil es letztlich egal ist, ob es Biodiesel, Rapsöl oder Ethanol ist.

Wenn Du Dich schon auf die Kleinigkeit mit den Ölwechselintervallen zurück ziehst, sind dein restlichen Argumente wohl nicht mehr viel wert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Sieh' Dir doch mal die Links an, die ich Dir oben gegeben habe - das hat nix mit 'Bild-Wissen' zu tun.
> Ich betrachte die Bild-Zeitung - ebenso wie N24 oder RTL - eher als Sensationspresse, denn als glaubwürdige Quellen.
> ...


 


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Egal, ich will erstmal die Herstellerangaben  zum halbierten Ölwechselintervall sehen, bevor ich auch nur ein Wort  mehr mit dir meine Zeit verschwende.


----------



## Freeak (19. Juni 2011)

Fakt ist auf jeden fall das E10 auf breite Ablehnung Stößt, aber die Politik diese Plörre Subventioniert. Ist doch eindeitig den umfrage werten zu entnehmen. Alternativen die weitaus ergibiger wären werden als Patent in der Schublade behalten und Techniken welche Sinnfrei wie E10 sind werden Subventioniert mit Millionen und Milliarden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Juni 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Fakt ist auf jeden fall das E10 auf breite Ablehnung Stößt, aber die Politik diese Plörre Subventioniert.



Fakt ist, dass die Mehrheit durch manipulative, großteils falsche Berichterstattung in die Irre geführt wurde.
Und zum tollen Wort "Plörre". Füll mal einen Flaschendeckel mit Benzin und zünde das dann an deinem Schreibstisch an, danach selbiges mit einem Deckel voll Ethanol, schau dann mal an deine Decke, dann dürfte klar sein was wirklich die "Plörre" ist.
Saubere Verbrennung bedeutet auch kontrollierte Verbrennung, bedeutet bessere Energieausbeute, bedeutet besserer Wirkungsgrad.



Freeak schrieb:


> Ist doch eindeitig den umfrage werten zu entnehmen. Alternativen die weitaus ergibiger wären werden als Patent in der Schublade behalten und Techniken welche Sinnfrei wie E10 sind werden Subventioniert mit Millionen und Milliarden.


 
Die bessten Brennstoffe für die Zukunft sind Ethanol, Erdgas und "Bio"-Gas. Zwei von den Drei kann man am saubersten Herstellen und am saubersten verwerten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

Warum nur zwei von den dreien?
Meines Wissens gilt Erdgas als sauberste der fossilen Energien - hat aber eben den Nachteil, dass es ein _fossiler _Energieträger ist. 

Dass Benzin nicht gerade sauber und gesundheitsfördernd ist, steht außer Frage, denke ich.

Aber: ich würde auch andere alternative Energien wie Wasserstoff (bsp. mit Solarnergie umweltfreundlich gewonnen, nicht mit Atomstrom - das bringt gar nix) oder Strom (E-Autos - auch, wenn da noch 'ein wenig' Entwicklungsarbeit nötig ist) nicht gleich ausschließen.

Biogas hat den Vorteil, dass es in erheblichen Umfange aus 'Altstoffen' wie Mülldeponien oder Klärgasen gewonnen werden kann.
Also Material oder Gasen, die sonst ungenutzt in die Umwelt entweichen.

Auch an den Wirkungsgraden kann noch einiges getan werden - und Energiesparen (auch beim Auto!) ist ein guter Weg.
Aber solange sich die fetten SUV's immer mehr verbreiten, bringt kein Biosprit - egal, ob E5, E10 oder E85 - was.

Ein anderer Weg ist, den Leuten das Autofahren überflüssig zu machen und den öffentlichen Nahverkehr auszubauen.
Solange ich aber mit dem Bus eine dreiviertel Stunde brauche und mit dem Fahrrad 10 Minuten, wirst Du keinem Autofahrer das Auto abspenstig machen können.
Und so, wie der öffentliche Nahverkehr ist, sind viele Leute - vor allem, wenn man im Schichtdienst arbeitet - auf's Auto angewiesen.
Aber: muss es gleich ein 2 Tonen schwerer SUV sein?

Der dritte Weg (der beitragen kann; das allein reicht natürlich nicht) wäre, viel Frachtverkehr auf Schiene und Wasser zu verlegen.
Solange aber immer mehr Gleisanschlüsse still gelegt werden und ausländische LKW für das halbe Geld fahren können, werden wir auch da nichts erreichen können.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## DOTL (19. Juni 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Fakt ist auf jeden fall das E10 auf breite Ablehnung Stößt, aber die Politik diese Plörre Subventioniert.



Dazu hat der Spiegel auch eine interessante Beobachtung aufgestellt. Wie du schon schreibst, stößt E10 weitgehend auf Ablehnung, allerdings auch aus Gründen der Unsicherheit beim Verbraucher.
Offenbar führt das aber dazu, dass Vebraucher tendenziell eher das teure Super-Plus tanken, was wiederum zu höheren Umsätzen bei den Mineralölfirmen führt.
E10-Debakel: Benzinkonzerne machen Reibach mit Biosprit-Angst - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2011)

DOTL schrieb:


> Dazu hat der Spiegel auch eine interessante Beobachtung aufgestellt. Wie du schon schreibst, stößt E10 weitgehend auf Ablehnung, allerdings auch aus Gründen der Unsicherheit beim Verbraucher.



Die Ablehnung wird auch von den Medien vorangetrieben.
Mir ist das alles egal. Ich tanke das was es gibt und was günstig ist.
Mein Toyota Verso braucht Super also kommt Super mit E10 rein.
Der Zweitwagen, ein Smart Fortwo, fährt mit Diesel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2011)

?
Allgemeiner Hinweis: Wer Ironie erst bemerkt, wenn eine Warnleuchte draufsitzt, sollte seinen Schreibstil zumindest in den Grenzen Forenregeln halten.
Wer bemerkt, dass seine Ironie missverstanden wird, sollte das erst recht!




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Aber: ich würde auch andere alternative Energien wie Wasserstoff (bsp. mit Solarnergie umweltfreundlich gewonnen, nicht mit Atomstrom - das bringt gar nix) oder Strom (E-Autos - auch, wenn da noch 'ein wenig' Entwicklungsarbeit nötig ist) nicht gleich ausschließen.



Es wäre vermutlich wesentlich günstiger, die Erträge bzw. deren Verwertung der globalen Landwirtschaft so zu optimieren, dass wir mit E100 fahren können, ohne das jemand verhungert, als die erneuerbaren Energien mittelfristig so stark auszubauen, dass wir unseren gesamten Energiebedarf daraus decken können. Wer Biosprit wegen mangelnder Praktikabilität allgemein ablehnt, der braucht mit Wasserstoff definitiv nicht anzukommen.
(Primär natürlich nur deswegen, weil die meisten Verbesserungsmaßnahmen in Landwirtschaft und Warenverkehr auf dem Preisniveau von 3. Weltländern zu finanzieren wären - aber das Ergebniss ist das gleiche)



> Biogas hat den Vorteil, dass es in erheblichen Umfange aus 'Altstoffen' wie Mülldeponien oder Klärgasen gewonnen werden kann.
> Also Material oder Gasen, die sonst ungenutzt in die Umwelt entweichen.



Die zweite Generation Biotreibstoffe wird aus genau den gleichen Materialien gewonnen. Derzeit ist die Erzeugung noch teurer, mittelfristig dürfte sie aber energetisch effizienter sein. (man verwendet halt physisch/chemische Verfahren in teuren Anlagen, statt Mikroorganismen, die die Hälfte selbst verbrauchen)
Vorteil von flüssigen Treibstoffen ist definitiv das bestehende Versorgungssystem und die höhere Energiedichte.



> Ein anderer Weg ist, den Leuten das Autofahren überflüssig zu machen und den öffentlichen Nahverkehr auszubauen.
> Solange ich aber mit dem Bus eine dreiviertel Stunde brauche und mit dem Fahrrad 10 Minuten, wirst Du keinem Autofahrer das Auto abspenstig machen können.



Imho sollte man Leuten, die für 10-Min-Fahrrad-Entfernungen das Auto nehmen, nichts schmackhaft machen, sondern etwas verübeln 
Aber dem deutschen Politiker (oder gar Wähler) das Konzept des ÖPNV begreiflich zu machen, wird vermutlich länger dauern, als es noch bezahlbares Öl gibt...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (21. Juni 2011)

Was bringt es uns hier in Deutschland eigentlich immer mehr für den Umweltschutz zu tun, während in den meisten 3te Welt Ländern mit unseren alten stinkenden Autos gefahren wird? Umweltschutz muss in jedem Land stattfinden und nicht nur in den moderneren Ländern!

Zum E10: Ich habe es in meinen A4 Bj 95 getankt und habe ausser einem etwas höheren Spritverbrauch nichts bemerkt!


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Juni 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Was bringt es uns hier in Deutschland eigentlich immer mehr für den Umweltschutz zu tun, während in den meisten 3te Welt Ländern mit unseren alten stinkenden Autos gefahren wird? Umweltschutz muss in jedem Land stattfinden und nicht nur in den moderneren Ländern!


 
Das verwenden von Ethanol anstatt Benzin würde ich deutlich weniger unter Umweltgesichtspunkten, denn unter dem Betrachtungswinkel der Versorgungssicherheit sehen.
Benzin ist endlich, Ethanol nicht.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (21. Juni 2011)

Dennoch wird E10 mit Umweltschutz in zusammenhang gebracht!


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Juni 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Dennoch wird E10 mit Umweltschutz in zusammenhang gebracht!


 
Das ist ja auch OK. Nur für MICH ist es relativ egal. Da echter Umweltschutz an ganz anderen Punkten ansetzt. Und die ganze Benzin Debatte reine Symbolpolitik ist.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (21. Juni 2011)

@ITpassion-de : Da echter Umweltschutz an ganz anderen Punkten ansetzt.Erleuchte uns Erleuchteter? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbDmOt-vIL8


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Was bringt es uns hier in Deutschland eigentlich immer mehr für den Umweltschutz zu tun, während in den meisten 3te Welt Ländern mit unseren alten stinkenden Autos gefahren wird? Umweltschutz muss in jedem Land stattfinden und nicht nur in den moderneren Ländern!



Aber ein Land muss anfangen. Und eins mit der hohen Individualverkehrsdichte Deutschlands ist ganz sicher nicht der schlechteste Kandidat. (in Sachen Fahrzeugausnutzung könnten viele 2. und 3. Weltländer bequem als Vorbild dienen)
Desweiteren hat Umweltschutz vergleichsweiese mit dem Alter des Autos zu tun. Der einzige Faktor, der da was gebracht hat, waren Kats gegen Stickoxide/sauren Regen. Die verbreiten sich mitlerweile auch zunehmend in Drittweltländern, denn die fahren nunmal u.a., was bei uns vor 15 Jahren ausrangiert wurde.
Alle anderen Maßnahmen, mit Ausnahme von Verbrauchssenkungen, dienten maximal dem Gesundheitsschutz. (Der Natur ist eine hohe Partikeldichte in Innenstädten ziemlich schnurz.) Und Verbrauchssenkungen gab es, unterm Strich betrachtet, doch eher wenig. Die Vorteile effizienter Motoren wurden größtenteils durch schwerere Bauweise und den Trend zu größeren Fahrzeugen wieder aufgewogen.




AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Dennoch wird E10 mit Umweltschutz in zusammenhang gebracht!


 
Genauso wie Wasserstoff 
Es ist halt ein an und für sich regenerativ erzeugbarer Energieträger - damit ist die Sache für die Autolobbyisten erledigt. Dass man ihn erstmal regenerativ erzeugen muss (d.h. z.B. nicht auf extra gerodeten Urwaldflächen), wird an der Stelle vornehm ausgeblendet. In Umweltschützerkreisen haben sogenannte Biokraftstoffe schon lange einen eher zweifelhaften Ruf.


----------



## Icejester (22. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Desweiteren hat Umweltschutz vergleichsweiese mit dem Alter des Autos zu tun. Der einzige Faktor, der da was gebracht hat, waren Kats gegen Stickoxide/sauren Regen. Die verbreiten sich mitlerweile auch zunehmend in Drittweltländern, denn die fahren nunmal u.a., was bei uns vor 15 Jahren ausrangiert wurde.



Ich wage zu bezweifeln, daß viele von diesen Autos tatsächlich noch einen Kat haben. Die Dinger sind sauteuer und gehen irgendwann kaputt. Ich bin auch wahrscheinlich ein Jahr ohne Kat rumgefahren, bis das Auto zur AU mußte und die Komplettauflösung des Kat festgestellt wurde. Hier wurde natürlich sofort ein neuer eingebaut, aber in Dritte-Welt-Ländern wird das wohl eher nicht der Fall sein. Wo keine AU oder TÜV, da keine Kontrolle, keine Feststellung, kein Austausch. Ich glaube nicht, daß man irgendwo in Schwarzafrika alle zwei Jahre sein Auto checken lassen muß.



> Genauso wie Wasserstoff
> Es ist halt ein an und für sich regenerativ erzeugbarer Energieträger - damit ist die Sache für die Autolobbyisten erledigt. Dass man ihn erstmal regenerativ erzeugen muss (d.h. z.B. nicht auf extra gerodeten Urwaldflächen), wird an der Stelle vornehm ausgeblendet. In Umweltschützerkreisen haben sogenannte Biokraftstoffe schon lange einen eher zweifelhaften Ruf.



Ich bin immer noch der festen Überzeugung, daß es nicht den geringsten Grund zu irgendeiner Sorge gäbe, wenn man einfach mal die Urwälder der Erde konsequent in Ruhe ließe bzw. wieder aufforsten würde. Aber irgendwie scheint das ja leider nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## Jan565 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich Tanke Grundsätzlích kein E10. Der Verbrauch ist bei mir vollkommen gleich aber ich will schließlich erreichen das die Ölmultis ihre Geldstrafe bekommen weil die es nicht los werden! Dann blechen die endlich mal für ihre mist. Wegen den Spritpreisen mache ich mir keine Sorgen, die gehen eh immer höher egal was man macht. Wenn ich mir jetzt mal die Preise an der Börse und an der Tanke ansehe, kann ich nur den Kopf schüttel wie überteuert die sind. Kann eigentlich nur froh sein das ich ein altes Auto fahre, was vom verbrauch die meisten neuwagen in den schatten stellt. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso wie Wasserstoff
> Es ist halt ein an und für sich regenerativ erzeugbarer Energieträger - damit ist die Sache für die Autolobbyisten erledigt. Dass man ihn erstmal regenerativ erzeugen muss (d.h. z.B. nicht auf extra gerodeten Urwaldflächen), wird an der Stelle vornehm ausgeblendet. In Umweltschützerkreisen haben sogenannte Biokraftstoffe schon lange einen eher zweifelhaften Ruf.



Wasserstoff ist der Umweltfreundlichste Kraftstoff den es gibt, daher kommt das. Bei der Verbrennung von reinem Wasserstoff entsteht reines Wasser, also kein Problem. In meinen Augen das Beste was man haben kann. Warum Autos dafür nicht raus kommen ist einen andere Frage. Vor 100Jahren wurden Luftschiffe damit in die höhe gebracht, dass man in der Zeit es nicht geschafft hat, dies auf einen Otto Motor um zu setzen ist schwer zu glauben. Meine vermutung ist da eher das Geld. Wozu eine unendliche energiequelle bringen wenn man mit dem endlichen viel mehr Geld macht?


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juni 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich Tanke Grundsätzlích kein E10. Der Verbrauch ist bei mir vollkommen gleich aber ich will schließlich erreichen das die Ölmultis ihre Geldstrafe bekommen weil die es nicht los werden! Dann blechen die endlich mal für ihre mist.



Spitzen Logik. Was glaubst du auf wen diese Kosten im Zweifelsfall umgelegt werden?



Jan565 schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich nur froh sein das ich ein altes Auto fahre, was vom verbrauch die meisten neuwagen in den schatten stellt.



Der Wirkungsgrad von Verbrennungsmotoren ist in den letzten 20 Jahren dramatisch nach oben gegangen. Insofern kann ich diese Aussage auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.
Zum Vergleich, mit meiner letzten Tankfüllung bin ich über 700 km gefahren, davon etwa 60% Stadtverkehr, mit einem 211 PS Fahrzeug -> Das entspricht einem Schnitt von *6,75 Liter/ 100 km*. Übrigens muss mein Wägelchen sich mit 255er Schlappen rundum quälen was wohl auch kaum dem Verbrauch diehnlich ist.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wasserstoff ist der Umweltfreundlichste Kraftstoff den es gibt, daher kommt das. Bei der Verbrennung von reinem Wasserstoff entsteht reines Wasser, also kein Problem. In meinen Augen das Beste was man haben kann.



Je nachdem wie man den Wasserstoff gewinnt. Elektrolyse per Solarstrom = Topp, chemisch = Flopp.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Warum Autos dafür nicht raus kommen ist einen andere Frage. Vor 100Jahren wurden Luftschiffe damit in die höhe gebracht, dass man in der Zeit es nicht geschafft hat, dies auf einen Otto Motor um zu setzen ist schwer zu glauben.



Es gab von allen gängigen Herstellern in den letzten 25 Jahren immer wieder Versuchsfahrzeuge, bzw. Leasingfahrzeuge für ausgewählte Kunden. Ist ja auch klar, da jeder Ottomotor mir Wasserstoff funktioniert. Der Knackpunkt ist der Tank. Bei einem der letzten öffentlichen Versuche auf Basis eines 7er BMW E65, war das Problem das der Tank sich innerhalb von etwa 10 Tagen komplett selbst entleert, da rund 10% des Inhalts pro Tag über das Überdruckventil abgeblasen werden. Luftschiffe wurden übrigens auch nicht mit Wasserstoff angetrieben und sie mussten keinen komprimierten Wasserstoff mit sich führen.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Meine vermutung ist da eher das Geld. Wozu eine unendliche energiequelle bringen wenn man mit dem endlichen viel mehr Geld macht?


 
Ich vermute es ist eine Mischung von unterschiedlichen Faktoren:

- Fehlende Elektrolyse Produktionsanlagen in entsprechendem Umfang
- Transport und Lagerung
- Speicherung im Fahrzeugtank
- Fehlende Infrastruktur
- "Henne-Ei-Problem" Wer macht den ersten Schritt? Energieversorger, Autohersteller, Regierung, ...


----------



## Niza (22. Juni 2011)

Also ich muss sagen dass ich auch kein E10 Tanke .

Zu Wenig aufklärung

Da ich gelernter KFZ-Mechatroniker bin halte ich davon nicht viel, weil ein Erhöhter Bioethanolanteil auch nicht unbedingt gesund für die Dichtungen sind bzw kraftstoffleitungen.

Das zeug ist aggressiver als herkömlicher Kraftstoff.

Und von den Langzeitauswirkungen auf einen Otto - Motor weiß keiner Bescheid.
Ob es die Lebenserwartung vom Motor verringert weiß auch keiner.

Und welcher Wagen jetzt es verträgt steht auch nicht an der Tankstelle .

Muss man mal eine Liste an die Zapfsäule hängen mit allen Autos die das Unterstützen oder sogar ein Buch 


Zu den Spritpreisen:
Muss sagen gestern morgen Spritpreis 1,569
gestern mittag 1,469
und heute 1,559
Was soll der Quatsch

Gestern Mittag konnte man schon ein PC Spiel spielen während man aufs Tanken gewartet hat
und heute hat man alle Zeit der Welt zum tanken  weil keiner tankt


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juni 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> Und von den Langzeitauswirkungen auf einen Otto - Motor weiß keiner Bescheid.
> Ob es die Lebenserwartung vom Motor verringert weiß auch keiner.


 
Eben, nach nur über 40 Jahren Erfahrung in der halben Welt ist es noch vollkommen unbekannt was da alles passieren kann  .


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juni 2011)

Die 40 Jahre Erfahrung hast Du aber nicht mit E10 - oder tankst Du den schon seit 1970?


----------



## newjohnny (22. Juni 2011)

E10 ist ineffizient, nur "etwas" billiger und für mich keine Überlegung mehr wert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Die 40 Jahre Erfahrung hast Du aber nicht mit E10 - oder tankst Du den schon seit 1970?


 
Ich persönlich nicht aber Anfang der siebziger Jahre wurde E5 bis E100 in divrsen Südamerikanischen Ländern eingeführt. In den Jahren danach kamen viele weitere Länder wie z.B. Schweden dazu. In den USA ist Ethanol nun auch schon seit über 10 Jahren auf dem Siegeszug. Erst nur in kleinen Beimischungen (typischerweise 10%), mittlerweile sind es im Mittel 20%.

Und ob man es glaubt oder nicht, für die Hersteller von Automobilen ist es billiger eine Sorte Spritleitungen, Verbindungen, Tanks, etc. zu verwenden als länderspezifisch für jedes Land was eigenes. Und in den USA fahren Fahrzeuge wie 3er,5er,7er BMW, VW Rabbit (Golf), Passat, Ford Focus und viele weitere mehr, mit den gleichen Bauteilen wie hier in Deutschland.

DESHALB finde ich die Aussage absurd das man nicht wüßte was da "passieren" kann. So leid es mir tut, aber Deutschland ist *nicht *der Nabel der Welt. Insofern darf man ruhig mal über den Tellerrand schauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

/sign




Icejester schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch der festen Überzeugung, daß es nicht den geringsten Grund zu irgendeiner Sorge gäbe, wenn man einfach mal die Urwälder der Erde konsequent in Ruhe ließe bzw. wieder aufforsten würde. Aber irgendwie scheint das ja leider nicht zu funktionieren.



Die Aussage "es gäbe keinen Grund zur Sorge"(um die Umwelt), wenn der Mensch wertvolle Ökosysteme erhalten und ggf. wiedeherstellen würde" kann man sicherlich unterzeichnen.
Aber leider macht er das nirgendwo. *nach Urwald umguck* *keinen seh*




Jan565 schrieb:


> Wasserstoff ist der Umweltfreundlichste Kraftstoff den es gibt, daher kommt das. Bei der Verbrennung von reinem Wasserstoff entsteht reines Wasser, also kein Problem.



Reiner Wasserdampf ist per se kein bißchen problematischer oder unproblematischer, als ein Wasserdampf/CO2 Gemisch z.B. von Ethanolverbrennung. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt gibt es viele "umweltfreundlichste" Kraftstoffe. Eigentlich ist dann alles umweltfreundlich, was restlos verbrannt wird und eine restlose Verbrennung ist ja schon aus technischen Gründen erstrebenswert.
Die Unterschiede in der Umweltbilanz resultieren aus der Quelle des Brennstoffes für den Motor und da schneidet Wasserstoff bis auf weiteres sogar schlechter ab, als Benzin, auch wenn das den Autoherstellern nicht so ganz in Konzept passen will.



> In meinen Augen das Beste was man haben kann. Warum Autos dafür nicht raus kommen ist einen andere Frage.



Weil nicht einmal die Autolobby es geschafft hat, Politiker für die Unterstüzung dieses energetischen Wahnsinns zu begeistern. (obwohl BMW jahrelang mit H2-Verbrennern Show gemacht und Mercedes intensiv an der H2-Brennstoffzelle geforscht hat)



> Wozu eine unendliche energiequelle bringen wenn man mit dem endlichen viel mehr Geld macht?



Ein Energiespeicher ist genausowenig eine Energiequelle, wie deine Steckdose


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juni 2011)

Richtig - die Hauptfrage in dem Falle ist, wo der Wasserstoff her kommt.
Wenn ich Öl verbrenne, um Strom zu erzeugen, der für die Wasserstofferzeugung benutzt wird, habe ich nicht nur nix gewonnen, sondern noch einiges mehr verloren.
Kann ich den Wasserstoff bsp. mittels Sonnenenergie - auch direkt - erzeugen, so ist alles im grünen Bereich.
Jedenfalls, solange ich nicht die Urwälder abholze, um da Sonnenenergiefarmen hin zu stellen...

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. Juni 2011)

Man kann sich das ganze E10 auch einfach sparen, in dem man dieses Verfahren hier einfach weiterentwickelt 

Benzin aus Wasser Sonnenlicht und CO2 - Der Solargenerator der ETH Zürich | Radiofeuilleton - Wissenschaft und Technik | Deutschlandradio Kultur

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2011)

Mal gucken, wie gut die damit vorrankommen. Prinzipiell wäre es sehr zu begrüßen, wenn man einen Weg findet, der die energiekostenden, biologischen Zwischenschritte umgeht (Pflanzen, Mikroorganismen) - aber ein Temperaturwechsel von 700 K und weiterführende Syntheseschritte klingen mir da noch nicht nach wirklich gesteigerter Effizienz gegenüber der Kombination aus Photosynthese und Gärung, da bleibt noch was zu tun. (Zumal biogene Solarkollektoren alias "Pflanze" einen eindeutigen Kostenvorteil haben und sich besser in den Landschafts- und Tierschutz integrieren lassen.)


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Bei der Verbrennung von reinem Wasserstoff entsteht reines Wasser, also kein Problem.



Wenn du Wasserstoff mit reinem Sauerstoff verbrennst dann schon nur leider schleppt niemand neben dem Wasserstofftank auch noch einen Sauerstofftank mit sich rum. Benutzt du aber die Umgebungsluft entstehen immer Stickstoffoxide. Einfach weil der größte Teil der Luft aus Stickstoff besteht.
Außerdem entsteht durch Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre ein viel größerer Treibhauseffekt als durch Kohlenstoffdioxid.



Jan565 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen das Beste was man haben kann. Warum Autos dafür nicht raus kommen ist einen andere Frage.



Wasserstoff muss aufwändig hergestellt werden. Das kostet mehr Energie als man durch das Verbrennen im Auto wieder gewinnen kann. Also ist es sehr ineffizient.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Vor 100Jahren wurden Luftschiffe damit in die höhe gebracht, dass man in der Zeit es nicht geschafft hat, dies auf einen Otto Motor um zu setzen ist schwer zu glauben. Meine vermutung ist da eher das Geld.



Vor 80 Jahren ist ein Luftschiff mit Wasserstoff abgebrannt und viele Menschen sind gestorben. Seit dem ist Wasserstoff in der Luftschifffahrt gegessen wie Luftschiffe selbst auch gegessen sind. Als Werbeträger taugen sie noch aber nicht um damit große Strecken zu überwinden.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wozu eine unendliche energiequelle bringen wenn man mit dem endlichen viel mehr Geld macht?



Wo ist denn das eine unendliche Energiequelle?
Wasserstoff muss erst hergestellt werden. Das kostet deutlich mehr Geld als Öl zu raffinieren.


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. Juni 2011)

@*ruyven_macaran

Wenn man den Strom der dafür benötigt wird komplett durch erneuerbare Energien erzeugen kann find ich das schonmal sehr fortschrittlich... Aber solange noch Erdöl vorhanden ist, glaube ich nicht, dass die Forschung schnell vorangetrieben wird  Da haben manche Länder wohl etwas dagegen 

mfg

Bärenmarke
*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2011)

Zum Glück haben die Länder, die was dagegen haben, langsam Gegenwind von den Ländern, die darunter leiden  (siehe z.B. E10 oder das Millionenloch E-Autos)

Strom scheint das verfahren nicht/kaum zu benötigen (das ist ein echter Fortschritt gegenüber z.B. H2-Elektrolyse), nur Wärme (und selbst, wenn bei der Aufbereitung doch ein bißchen benötigt wird: man kann ja seinen eigenen Generator betreiben) - aber die eben sehr konzentiert, was nur mit Solar-Turmkraftwerken zu erreichen wäre. Da muss man dann, sobald das Verfahren ein bißchen gereift ist, mal durchrechnen, wie teuer und flächenintensiv sowas wird. Nutzt einem ja nichts, wenn man aus Solarenergie, Wasser und CO2 direkt Treibstoff erzeugen kann, wenn das ganze pro verbrauchter Fläche nicht mehr Energie bringt, als ein Mais-/Zuckerrohrfeld via Ethanolproduktion, und dabei ein vielfaches kostet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Juni 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> [/B]Wenn man den Strom der dafür benötigt wird komplett durch erneuerbare Energien erzeugen kann find ich das schonmal sehr fortschrittlich... Aber solange noch Erdöl vorhanden ist, glaube ich nicht, dass die Forschung schnell vorangetrieben wird  Da haben manche Länder wohl etwas dagegen


 
Das Optimum ist solar erzeugter Wasserstoff welcher mit CO2 zu Methan umgewandelt wird. Leicht zu transportieren / lagern. Funktioniert mit normalen Motoren. Ist sicher im Handling.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. August 2011)

Um das Thema mal wieder aufzugreifen:

Was sagt ihr zu den kommenden Preiserhöhungen wegen der gescheiterten E10 Einführung? (z.B. Biokraftstoff: FDP hält E-10-Einführung für gescheitert | Auto | ZEIT ONLINE)

Zumindest ich als kein-Problem-mit-E10-haber fühle mich ehrlich gesagt verarscht. Erst sind die Mineralölkonzerne "leider" nicht in der Lage, ihre Kunden über das Zeug aufzuklären (aber sehr gut darin, mögliche Nachteile zu verbreiten...), dann erzwingen sie, dass man ihnen weiter Mineralöl abkauft (zumindest bei mir in der Gegend ist kein E10 zu bekommen) und jetzt wollen sie einen noch bestrafen, weil man das nicht vorhandene E10 nicht tankt. Bzw. eigentlich wollen sie das noch nicht, für die nächsten vier Monate wollen sie erstmal abkassieren - denn erst im nächsten Jahr können Strafen kommen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. August 2011)

hab gerade ide neue ausgabe vom ADAC-Heft gelesen. Darin ist ein bericht, indem sie einen Opel 27000km lang mit E10 gefahren sind. Dieser Opel erhielt von opel KEINE offizielle freigabe für E10. In dem Test ist eine 6mm starke wand aus leichtmetall durch E10 komplett durchgerostet, und dadurch trat benzin aus der hochdruckpumpe aus. Da kann man sehen wie aggresiv das gemisch ist


----------



## Malkav85 (31. August 2011)

Wir sind eh die Melkkühe der Regierung, nicht der Konzernde, denn die Regierung lässt sich durch "Geschenke" auf so einen Schmarrn ein. Die Einführung hätte niemals stattfinden dürfen. Allein schon, weil E10 mehr der Umwelt schadet durch zusätzliche Rodung/Anbau von Raps, als normales Benzin bzw. Diesel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2011)

Die Strafpreise finde ich schon ziemlich dreist, genauso wie die nicht stattfindenden Preiserhöhungen in der Ferienzeit. Wann denken die Politiker endlich an das Volk das die gewählt hat?


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. August 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Wir sind eh die Melkkühe der Regierung, nicht der Konzernde, denn die Regierung lässt sich durch "Geschenke" auf so einen Schmarrn ein. Die Einführung hätte niemals stattfinden dürfen. Allein schon, weil E10 mehr der Umwelt schadet durch zusätzliche Rodung/Anbau von Raps, als normales Benzin bzw. Diesel.


 Die Regierung verdient da noch an jedem Liter 'nicht-E10' kräftig mit!
Da braucht's nicht mal 'Geschenke' für...


----------



## Toffelwurst (31. August 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hab gerade ide neue ausgabe vom ADAC-Heft gelesen. Darin ist ein bericht, indem sie einen Opel 27000km lang mit E10 gefahren sind. Dieser Opel erhielt von opel KEINE offizielle freigabe für E10. In dem Test ist eine 6mm starke wand aus leichtmetall durch E10 komplett durchgerostet, und dadurch trat benzin aus der hochdruckpumpe aus. Da kann man sehen wie aggresiv das gemisch ist


 

Durch den 10%igen Ethanolanteil ist die "Wand" sicherlich nicht durchgerostet, ich glaube die Leute sind sich nicht bewusst, dass Ethanol nichts anderes ist, als das was sie sich am Wochenende in den Hals schütten. Ethanol ist nicht korrosiv weder bei Stahl noch bei Leichtmetall, man sollte mal bedenken, dass Scheibenwischwasser und Kühlerflüssigkeit neben Glycol auch Ethanol zugesetzt wird! Das Einzige was vom Ethanol betroffen werden kann ist der Weichmacher in Platsikschläuchen und Dichtungen. Da dieser Weichmacher aber auch von Benzin und Diesel ausgewaschen wird und es noch nicht bestätigt ist, dass 10 mikrige % Ethanol diesen Prozess nachhaltig beschleunigen gibt es mal so überhauptkeinen technischen Anlass es nicht zu tanken. Zumal wird 90% der Leute die gegen E10 sind weil ihnen ja ihr Motor achso lieb ist, ihre Karosserie unterm Ars** wegrosten bevor der Motor E10 bedingt den Geist ausfgibt.

PS. Kleiner Nachtrag:
Wie ich mir schon gedacht habe, ist der ADAC vorallem in seiner Printmedie bei weitem nichtmehr das Maß an Objektivität für den deutschen Autofahrer wie er es mal war. Im gegenteil es wird mittlerweile genauso reißerisch berichtet wie in den bekannten Boulevardblättern.
Es ist richtig, dass es korrosion an der benzinpumpe gab, das hat aber den Hintergrund, dass der Opel Signum einen Benzinkreislauf mit höheren Drücken als bei anderen Autos üblich hat und es aufgrund dieses ernom hohen Drucks zur Bildung von Ethanolat kommt welches auf Leichtmetalle dann doch korrosiv wirkt. ABER, ist der Opel NICHT zugelassen gewesen für E10 also fällt er sowieso schon aus der Diskussion, sind alle Fahrzeuge mit speziellem Hochdruckkreislauf nicht zugelassen, oder benötigen durch eine Turbo- oder Kompressoraufladung sowieso Super+.

Das ganze ist jedoch nicht sofort beim ADAC ersichtlich, warscheinlich um einfach mit der Meldung eine Sensation zu generieren.
Für alle anderen Autos gilt oben geschriebenes!


----------



## Skaos (1. September 2011)

Da du dich ja scheinbar mit dem Thema recht gut auskennst, wie sind die Meldungen einzuschätzen, dass der Ölwechsel weit früher nötig wird, ist dem wirklich so, falls ja woran liegt das und wie drastisch ist das wirklich?


----------



## Lan_Party (1. September 2011)

Bei uns im Dorf gibt es kein E10. Kann man den E10 auch beim Roller tanken?


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2011)

musst du gucken, die meisten rollerhersteller haben auch ne liste rausgestellt. Kymco z.b. hat erst grünes licht gegeben, nach ein paar wochen kam dann aber ein rückruf, dass man doch kein E10 mehr in die roller tanken soll, da es vermehrt probleme damit gegeben hat  In mein Roller kam das zeug noch nie rein, und so wirds auch bleiben


----------



## Icejester (1. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu den kommenden Preiserhöhungen wegen der gescheiterten E10 Einführung? (z.B. Biokraftstoff: FDP hält E-10-Einführung für gescheitert | Auto | ZEIT ONLINE)


 
Es ist eine Frechheit, sonst nichts. Aber was anderes war ja auch nicht zu erwarten. Das kommt eben davon, wenn die Politik versucht, den Markt zu steuern. Am Ende haben alle weniger als vorher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Es ist eine Frechheit, sonst nichts. Aber was anderes war ja auch nicht zu erwarten. Das kommt eben davon, wenn die Politik versucht, den Markt zu steuern. Am Ende haben alle weniger als vorher.


 
Na ja, die Ölkonzerne haben die Politik ja dahin dirigiert, damit das so läuft.


----------



## Icejester (1. September 2011)

Den Ölkonzernen ist es mit absoluter Sicherheit ziemlich egal, was für Kraftstoff sie im einzelnen verkaufen. Und Strafzahlungen haben die sich auch nicht ausgesucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Den Ölkonzernen ist es mit absoluter Sicherheit ziemlich egal, was für Kraftstoff sie im einzelnen verkaufen. Und Strafzahlungen haben die sich auch nicht ausgesucht.


 
Den Ölkonzernen geht es darum ihre Gewinne mit möglichst wenig Aufwand zu maximieren und das hat sehr gut mit der E10 Geschichte geklappt, oder muss ich daran erinnern, wie viele unsicherer Autofahrer plötzlich Super Plus getankt haben?


----------



## Lan_Party (1. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> musst du gucken, die meisten rollerhersteller haben auch ne liste rausgestellt. Kymco z.b. hat erst grünes licht gegeben, nach ein paar wochen kam dann aber ein rückruf, dass man doch kein E10 mehr in die roller tanken soll, da es vermehrt probleme damit gegeben hat  In mein Roller kam das zeug noch nie rein, und so wirds auch bleiben



Also wenn ich E10 tanken könnte würde ich es auch tun. Ist billiger. Ich habe zwar einen 4-Takter aber billig ist Benzin trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Rudiratlos (1. September 2011)

Ja ich bin für E10, aber wenn dann muss er auch billiger sein,!

Technisch gibt es keine Problem, das ist alles nur Panikmache!

Aktuelle Motoren (seit ca.20 jahren) sollten es ab können! selbst bei den KFZ wo es nicht so is, liegt es meisst an den leitungen!

Ich würde wenn ich es im Norden hier bekommen würde sofort Tanken, wenns auch Billiger ist!
Astra F 18 Jahre alt, Motor C16SE !


----------



## Icejester (1. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Ölkonzernen geht es darum ihre Gewinne mit möglichst wenig Aufwand zu maximieren und das hat sehr gut mit der E10 Geschichte geklappt, oder muss ich daran erinnern, wie viele unsicherer Autofahrer plötzlich Super Plus getankt haben?


 
Genau. Das war bestimmt der Plan. Super Plus ist in der Herstellung übrigens auch teurer als normales Super. E10 ist aber auch teurer. Muß ich übrigens daran erinnern, was die Umrüstung der Tankstellen und die Bevorratung von unnötig hergestelltem Benzin gekostet hat? Die Herstellerfirmen haben da insgesamt sicher keinen Schnitt gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

Wenn sich die Politik immer rausgehalten hätte, würden wir heute noch ohne Katalysator fahren und kein Auto hätte ein vernünftiges Gurtsystem.


----------



## Toffelwurst (1. September 2011)

Skaos schrieb:


> Da du dich ja scheinbar mit dem Thema recht gut auskennst, wie sind die Meldungen einzuschätzen, dass der Ölwechsel weit früher nötig wird, ist dem wirklich so, falls ja woran liegt das und wie drastisch ist das wirklich?



Also was bei E10 definitiv passiert ist, dass sich durch den etwas höheren Ethanolanteil bei kaltem Motor und niedrigeren Verbrennungstemperaturen, etwas mehr Wasser in den Verbrennungsgasen befindet. Inwieweit diese Erhöhung sich auf das Abgassystem oder die Ölwechselintervalle auswirkt hängt sehr stark davon ab, wie dein Fahrverhalten ist bzw. wie groß der Kurzstreckenanteil an deinem gesamten Fahraufkommen ist.
Man sollte aber immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass wir vorher schon jahrelang E5 mit BIS ZU 5% Ethanol getankt haben, wobei Messungen ergeben haben, dass effektiv nur maximal 3% enthalten waren. Jetzt tanken wir E10 was wiederum BIS ZU 10% Ethanol enthält. Aktuell gibt es dazu noch keine Studien, aber ich würde fast drauf wetten, dass effektiv wieder nur 5-6 % realistisch enthalten sind. Weiter sollte man bedenken, dass selbst wenn 10% enthalten sein sollten dies gerademal 100ml von einem Liter sind. Rechnet man das auf die wenigen ml um die bei einem Zyklus des Motors, fein verstäubt in die Brennkammer gespritzt werden, ist der Anteil verschwindent gering, es bleiben ja noch 90%! normales Super.

Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen.
In Anbetracht, dass jeder Mensch sich an die Wechselintervalle mit E5 gewöhnt hat und da auch niemand wirklich eine Verkürzung der Intervalle im vergleich zum "Ur-Super/Benzin" ohne Ethanolanteil bemerkt hat, wird man auch mit den 5% mehr auf E10 nicht wirklich was merken. Mein grober Schuss ins Blaue: Verkürzung um ca. 1000km +/- 200, was bei Wechselintervallen von locker 15.000 km und mehr bei modernen Hochleistungsölen meines Erachtens "den Bock nicht Fett macht"


----------



## Skaos (1. September 2011)

okay, meine auch mal irgendwas von irgendwelches Rückständen gelesen zu haben, kann das aber nich mehr genau definieren, was ich aber auf jeden Fall aus vielen Ecken gehört hab, ist dass der Verbrauch doch um einen Wert steigt, der nicht ganz unerheblich ist.. Sollte der Unterschied wie du sagtest so gering sein frag ich mich schon wo dann dieser Verbrauch her kommt..


----------



## Toffelwurst (1. September 2011)

Skaos schrieb:


> okay, meine auch mal irgendwas von irgendwelches Rückständen gelesen zu haben, kann das aber nich mehr genau definieren, was ich aber auf jeden Fall aus vielen Ecken gehört hab, ist dass der Verbrauch doch um einen Wert steigt, der nicht ganz unerheblich ist.. Sollte der Unterschied wie du sagtest so gering sein frag ich mich schon wo dann dieser Verbrauch her kommt..


 
Zur Frage nach mehr Verbrauch gibt es auch eine simple Antwort und zwar ist Ethanol eine Verbindung aus nur zwei Kohlenstoffatomen, welche beim verbrennen erheblich weniger Energie freisetzt , als beispielsweise Benzin, welches aus bis zu 100 verschiedenen Alkanen besteht, die mehrkettig (mehrere Kohlenstoffatome) sind oder sogar Ringform aufweisen. Beim Verbennen dieser wird natürlich mehr Energie in Form von Wärme und Explosionsenergie frei.
Auch hier wieder ein kleiner Rechenanstoß:
E10 hat im besten Fall 5% mehr Ethanol als E5 was wir bisher gefahren sind. Da der höhere Verbauch auf der niedrigeren Energieausbeute bei der Verbrennung von Ethanol kommt, kann, nach Adam Ries, der Mehrverbrauch nur maximal 5% betragen. Alles was darüber hinausgeht, kann nichtmehr vom Ethanol kommen sondern liegt am subjektiven Eindruck, oder an einer veränderten Fahrweise.
Selbst mit E85 ergibt sich nur ein Mehrverbrauch von 30-33% und da besteht der Sprit fast nur aus Ethanol.
Faktisch hat E10 ca. 2% weniger Brennwert als E5 und somit ergibt sich ein Praxis-Mehrverbrauch von maximal 2%, auch wenn's mir nicht gefällt muss ich hier den ADAC zitieren, da dieser der Einzige ist, der eine Studie dazu durchgeführt hat und der ADAC rechnet mit 1,5% Mehrverbrauch.
Da ich persönlich seit Einführung E10 tanke und nun doch schon einige 1000km in der Stadt, über Land und auf der Autobahn zurückgelegt habe, kann ich das grob bestätigen. Zumal Super+ hier bei mir in Bayreuth 1,58€ und E10 1,46€ kostet was ein Preisunterschied von 8% sind und den minimalen Mehrverbrauch mehr als ausgleicht.

Ich wiederhole mich, aber E10 ist nichts anderes als das Super was wir schon seit Jahren fahren lediglich mit 5% mehr Ethanol. Die umstellung von "Ur-Super/Benzin" auf E5 hat keinen menschen interessiert und niemand hat irgendwelche Veränderungen festgestellt. Wäre E10 genauso eingeführt worden, ich wette, niemand auf diese Welt hätte es gemerkt.

Die Rückstände musst du wohl mit Bio-Diesel verwechseln, da dieses unsauberer verbrennt, als normales Diesel und dann an den Ventilen Ablagerungen entstehen können. Ethanol verbrennt extrem sauber und rußt sogut wie garnicht, es gibt auf diese Welt nur einen Treibstoff, der noch sauberer verbrennt und das ist Methanol welches sogar im amerikanischen Rennsport Gang und Gäbe ist.


----------



## Skaos (1. September 2011)

Alles klar, besten Dank für deine ausführlichen Antworten


----------



## Toffelwurst (1. September 2011)

Ja ich versuche nur das ganze auf einer sachlichen Eben zu diskutieren, weil diese Stammtischparolen wie "Die Plörre kommt mir nicht in den Tank" bringen niemanden weiter, besonders nicht die Leute die sich ernsthaft über E10 informieren wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Den Ölkonzernen ist es mit absoluter Sicherheit ziemlich egal, was für Kraftstoff sie im einzelnen verkaufen. Und Strafzahlungen haben die sich auch nicht ausgesucht.



Genaugenommen haben sie das.
Vorgabe der Politik war nur, dass der Ölverbrauch insgesamt sinken soll - und dem dürften selbst Leute zustimmen, die es toll finden, das Wetterextreme zunehmen und Ökosysteme verdorren, denn Ölimporte kosten schlichtweg jede Menge Geld und das fließt größtenteils in die brisantesten Regionen des Planeten.
Als es dann um die Ausgestaltung ging, gab es viele Vorschläge und nicht wenige davon wären marktfreundliche, allgemeine Abgaben auf Öl gewesen. Also z.B. eine Einbeziehung in den CO2-Zertifikatshandel oder höhere Steuern. Fanden die Mineralölkonzerne aber nicht soooo toll und am Ende des Wechselspiels zwischen Politik und Lobby kam eine Mindestquote für biologische Treibstoffe raus. Dann hatten die Mineralölkonzerne noch einmal die Auswahl, ob sie diese erreichen, in dem sie z.B. Flächendeckend Biodiesel und E100 zusätzlich anbieten, in dem sie die Beimischungen bei allen Kraftstoffsorten steigern oder in dem sie eine Sorte mit stärker erhöhtem Anteil einführen. Die Minderalölkonzerne wählten letzteres. Dann hatten sie wieder die Auswahl, ob sie ihre Kunden über ihre Produkte vernünftig informieren, oder ob sie sich fleißig an "Biosprit ist böse"-Propaganda beteiligen und somit schnurstracks auf die Strafzahlungen zulaufen, die bei Nichteinhaltung der gewählten Quote fällig werden. Sie haben sich zweimal für letzteres entschieden.

Imho wohlwissend, dass ihnen die Politik einen Grund liefern wird, "leider leider" die Preise erhöhen zu müssen. Und wie man wunderbar sehen kann: Das geschieht dann jetzt auch erstmal in einer Art und Weise, die nicht etwas Strafzahlungen kompensiert, sondern die Gewinnspanne der Mineralölkonzerne steigert. Unterm Strich zahlen wir somit das gleiche, was auch z.B. bei einer höheren Ökosteuer fällig gewesen wäre. Aber anstatt des Geld wenigstens in unseren Staat zu investieren, fließt es jetzt zu Shell und Exxon.




Skaos schrieb:


> okay, meine auch mal irgendwas von irgendwelches Rückständen gelesen zu haben, kann das aber nich mehr genau definieren, was ich aber auf jeden Fall aus vielen Ecken gehört hab, ist dass der Verbrauch doch um einen Wert steigt, der nicht ganz unerheblich ist.. Sollte der Unterschied wie du sagtest so gering sein frag ich mich schon wo dann dieser Verbrauch her kommt..



Rückstände sind unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich. Ethanol selbst verbrennt vollständig und andere Stoffe (z.B. Schwefel) sollte Bioethanol eigentlich nicht enthalten - da würde es sogar besser abschneiden, als fossile Brennstoffe.
Verbrauchsunterschiede sind theoretisch zu erwarten, aber sämtliche (unabhängigen) Praxismessungen haben keine oder nur sehr niedrige (<2%) gefunden. Hohe Zahlen "ala 1l" fanden sich eigentlich nur in populistischen Artikeln ohne eigene Datengrundlage - und sie entbehrten von vorneherein jeglicher Logik, denn wie sollte man statt z.B. 8 l Benzin auf einmal 8,1 l Benzin und 0,9 Ethanol für die gleiche Leistung benötigen?




Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Zur Frage nach mehr Verbrauch gibt es auch eine simple Antwort und zwar ist Ethanol eine Verbindung aus nur zwei Kohlenstoffatomen, welche beim verbrennen erheblich weniger Energie freisetzt , als beispielsweise Benzin, welches aus bis zu 100 verschiedenen Alkanen besteht, die mehrkettig (mehrere Kohlenstoffatome) sind oder sogar Ringform aufweisen. Beim Verbennen dieser wird natürlich mehr Energie in Form von Wärme und Explosionsenergie frei.



Äh: Das klingt jetzt aber extrem Missverständlich.

Ethanol besteht nicht nur aus Kohlenstoff und lange Kohlenstoffketten wären dem Energiegehalt sogar abträglich (Methan mit nur einem C hat afaik den höchsten spezifischen Energiegehalt unter den einfachen Kohlenwasserstoffen), und der Energiegehalt von Benzin liegt nicht an den "100 verschiedenen" Kohlenwasserstoffen (nur ein Typ wäre sogar besser nutzbar) und auch nicht darin, dass diese längerkettig sind (afaik auch nicht mehr als 8-10), sondern in der Alkoholgruppe des Ethanols.

Ein einfaches Alkan besteht aus einer langen Kette C-Atome und an jedem hängen noch zwei Wasserstoffatome, zusätzlich zwei an den Enden. D.h. ich kann pro C-Atom drei Sauerstoffatome (-> 1x CO2 und 1x H2O) reagieren lassen und dann noch einmal H2O extra für das gesamte Molekül aus den beiden Endatomen. Letzteres entfällt bei Ethanol, denn Alkohole enden an einem Ende nunmal auf "-OH", d.h. der eine Sauerstoff ist schon eingebunden, und er macht sich auch beim Gewicht bemerkbar: rund ein Drittel der Masse eines Ethanolmoleküls geht darauf zurück.
Vier Ethanolmoleküle (C2H5OH) wiegen damit in etwa soviel, wie ein Hexan (C6H14) und ein Heptan (C7H16) zusammen. Aber bei der Verbrennung von ersteren wird nur die Energie der Bildung von je acht CO2 und H2O Molekülen frei, bei der Verbrennung von letzteren sind es 13 CO2 und 15 H2O. Würde man richtig kurzkettig arbeiten und elf (einhalb) Methan nehmen (CH4), wären es sogar 11(,5) CO2 und satte 22(23) H2O.
(in Litern wird das teilweise durch die bis zu 10% höhere Dichte von Ethanol kompensiert)


----------



## Icejester (2. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als es dann um die Ausgestaltung ging, gab es viele Vorschläge und nicht wenige davon wären marktfreundliche, allgemeine Abgaben auf Öl gewesen. Also z.B. eine Einbeziehung in den CO2-Zertifikatshandel oder höhere Steuern.



Benzin ist längst in den CO2-Zertifikatehandel einbezogen. Nicht ohne Grund sind die Luxemburger gar nicht mal so begeistert, daß viele Deutsche und sicherlich auch Franzosen da extra zum Tanken vorbeikommen.



> Fanden die Mineralölkonzerne aber nicht soooo toll und am Ende des Wechselspiels zwischen Politik und Lobby kam eine Mindestquote für biologische Treibstoffe raus. Dann hatten die Mineralölkonzerne noch einmal die Auswahl, ob sie diese erreichen, in dem sie z.B. Flächendeckend Biodiesel und E100 zusätzlich anbieten, in dem sie die Beimischungen bei allen Kraftstoffsorten steigern oder in dem sie eine Sorte mit stärker erhöhtem Anteil einführen. Die Minderalölkonzerne wählten letzteres. Dann hatten sie wieder die Auswahl, ob sie ihre Kunden über ihre Produkte vernünftig informieren, oder ob sie sich fleißig an "Biosprit ist böse"-Propaganda beteiligen und somit schnurstracks auf die Strafzahlungen zulaufen, die bei Nichteinhaltung der gewählten Quote fällig werden. Sie haben sich zweimal für letzteres entschieden.



Das ist doch unrichtig.
Erstens hat noch an keiner Tankstelle jemals irgendwer gesagt, Biosprit wäre böse.
Zweitens haben die Mineralölkonzerne bisher die Quoten, die es auch vorher schon gab, einhalten können, indem z.B. eben Biodiesel an Speditionen geliefert wurde. Da aber auch die LKW-Flotten auf deuschen Straßen im Laufe der Zeit erneuert werden, wird Biodiesel immer weniger nachgefragt, denn Dieselmotoren der neuesten Generationen vertragen den schlichtweg nicht. Noch vor knapp 10 Jahren gab es ja auch an vielen Tankstellen Biodiesel, der aber dort eben genau aus dem Grund so gut wie überhaupt nicht mehr angeboten wird. Die Zahl der 15 Jahre alten oder noch älteren Diesel-PKW dürfte mittlerweile auch sehr gering sein.
Drittens muß nunmal immer Treibstoff angeboten werden, mit dem auch jeder Motor betrieben werden kann, ohne Schaden zu nehmen. Der einzige Weg war also, nur eine Sorte mit höherem Ethanolanteil anzubieten. Eine Erhöhung durch die Bank wäre schon aus diesem einfachen Grund nie in Frage gekommen.



> Imho wohlwissend, dass ihnen die Politik einen Grund liefern wird, "leider leider" die Preise erhöhen zu müssen. Und wie man wunderbar sehen kann: Das geschieht dann jetzt auch erstmal in einer Art und Weise, die nicht etwas Strafzahlungen kompensiert, sondern die Gewinnspanne der Mineralölkonzerne steigert. Unterm Strich zahlen wir somit das gleiche, was auch z.B. bei einer höheren Ökosteuer fällig gewesen wäre. Aber anstatt des Geld wenigstens in unseren Staat zu investieren, fließt es jetzt zu Shell und Exxon.



Woher beziehst Du eigentlich das Wissen, daß eine Preiserhöhung die Strafzahlungen überkompensiert?


----------



## Skaos (2. September 2011)

Nach meinen Infos ists so wie du sagtest, die Quote, die es jetzt gibt, wurde bisher immer eingehalten und das ohne Probleme, Jahr für Jahr. 
Dass schon jetzt die Preise erhöht werden ist einfach eine Frechheit, da noch niemand abschätzen kann wie hoch die Strafe wirklich sein wird, wenn es denn überhaupt eine gibt, was eben recht unwahrscheinlich ist. Daher steht die Preiserhöhung in keinerlei Verhältnis zu irgendwas und dient doch nur der Gewinnsteigerung. Ich finde irgendwie schon, dass auch ohne bekannte Höhe einer möglichen Strafe von überkompensiert gesprochen werden kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Benzin ist längst in den CO2-Zertifikatehandel einbezogen. Nicht ohne Grund sind die Luxemburger gar nicht mal so begeistert, daß viele Deutsche und sicherlich auch Franzosen da extra zum Tanken vorbeikommen.



Hast du da mal eine Quelle für?
Meiner Erinnerung nach sind Kraftstoffe nicht einbezogen (und in der aktuellen Stufe sogar die Emissionen der Rafinerien selbst nicht reglementiert) und auch Wiki bestätigt ausdrücklich, dass der Transportsektor ausgenommen ist.



> Erstens hat noch an keiner Tankstelle jemals irgendwer gesagt, Biosprit wäre böse.



Nö, da klebten nur Warnhinweise 



> denn Dieselmotoren der neuesten Generationen vertragen den schlichtweg nicht.



MAN nennt Biodiesel und Ethanol eine "verfügbare Alternative", Mercedes bietet ein Biodiesel-Rüstpaket (das aber in erster Linie das Handling betrifft -beheizter Tank,...- und keine Änderungen am Motor erwähnt) - nur Volvo scheint derzeit auf 30% zu limitieren. (was aber immer noch genug sein sollte, um die Quoten zu erfüllen. Ist ja nicht so, als würden die plötzlich explodieren - dafür hat unsere Regierung bzw. die Lobby schon gesorgt)



> Woher beziehst Du eigentlich das Wissen, daß eine Preiserhöhung die Strafzahlungen überkompensiert?


 
Es nennt sich "Kalender":
Im September Preiserhöhungen anzusetzen, die Strafzahlungen umlegen, die frühestens ab Januar fällig werden, beschert einem vier Monate zusätzlichen Gewinn. (auch darüberhinaus, wenn die regulären weiteren Aufschläge prozentual auf die bereits zusätzlich erhöhten Preise fällig werden)


----------



## Icejester (2. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du da mal eine Quelle für?
> Meiner Erinnerung nach sind Kraftstoffe nicht einbezogen (und in der aktuellen Stufe sogar die Emissionen der Rafinerien selbst nicht reglementiert) und auch Wiki bestätigt ausdrücklich, dass der Transportsektor ausgenommen ist.



Leider keine wirklich belastbare. Ich habe lediglich vor ein paar Monaten ein Interview mit einem luxemburgischen Politiker oder Journalisten oder so gesehen, der eben gesagt hat, daß genau wegen der notwendigen CO2-Zertifikate der Tanktourismus durchaus ein Problem für das Land darstellt. Und ich schätze einfach mal, der wird schon gewußt haben, wovon er redet.



> Nö, da klebten nur Warnhinweise



Alles andere wäre ja auch ziemlich frech gewesen. Man muß - schon aus Haftungsgründen - auf potenzielle Gefahren eines Produkts natürlich hinweisen.



> MAN nennt Biodiesel und Ethanol eine "verfügbare Alternative", Mercedes bietet ein Biodiesel-Rüstpaket (das aber in erster Linie das Handling betrifft -beheizter Tank,...- und keine Änderungen am Motor erwähnt) - nur Volvo scheint derzeit auf 30% zu limitieren. (was aber immer noch genug sein sollte, um die Quoten zu erfüllen. Ist ja nicht so, als würden die plötzlich explodieren - dafür hat unsere Regierung bzw. die Lobby schon gesorgt)



"Verfügbare Alternative" heißt wahrscheinlich, daß sie auch einen Motor im Sortiment haben, der das nimmt. Vermutlich ist das der schwächste und am wenigsten nachgefragte. Aber das, was Du aufzählst, sind ja noch lange nicht alle LKW-Marken. Es ist ja nett, wenn manche das vertragen, aber wahrscheinlich wird sich kein Spediteur da eine eigene Zapfanlage für Biodiesel auf den Hof stellen, wenn er nicht fast seinen ganzen Fuhrpark damit betanken kann.





> Es nennt sich "Kalender":
> Im September Preiserhöhungen anzusetzen, die Strafzahlungen umlegen, die frühestens ab Januar fällig werden, beschert einem vier Monate zusätzlichen Gewinn. (auch darüberhinaus, wenn die regulären weiteren Aufschläge prozentual auf die bereits zusätzlich erhöhten Preise fällig werden)



Was sollen sie denn sonst machen? Die Strafzahlungen werden ja rückwirkend fällig. Sonst wären die Erhöhungen im Januar ja noch drastischer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> "Verfügbare Alternative" heißt wahrscheinlich, daß sie auch einen Motor im Sortiment haben, der das nimmt. Vermutlich ist das der schwächste und am wenigsten nachgefragte.



Ich habe keine detailierte Auflistung finden können, aber MAN ist eigentlich recht aktiv, was alternative Antriebe angeht. Da bei LKWs deutlich mehr Kundenwünsche berücksichtigt werden, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass sie wenn dann alle Motoren entsprechend anbieten können. Es gibt, abseits polemischer Diskussionsstile, jedenfalls keinen Anlass, davon auszugehen, dass es nur der schwächste sein könnte.
Das entsprechende Ausführungen die am wenigsten nachgefragten sind, könnte eher stimmen - aber da können sich dann Speditionen und Ölindustrie gegenseitig die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben. Das hat weder etwas mit der Politik noch mit technischem Fortschritt/Möglichkeiten zu tun.



> Aber das, was Du aufzählst, sind ja noch lange nicht alle LKW-Marken. Es ist ja nett, wenn manche das vertragen, aber wahrscheinlich wird sich kein Spediteur da eine eigene Zapfanlage für Biodiesel auf den Hof stellen, wenn er nicht fast seinen ganzen Fuhrpark damit betanken kann.



Es waren 99% von dem, was mir auf den Straßen begegnet. Wenn dir noch eine weitere, wichtige Marke einfällt, nenn sie oder guck besser gleich selbst nach. Und der restliche (alte) Fuhrpark besteht -laut deiner eigenen Argumentation- ja erst recht aus unproblematischen Fahrzeugen.



> Was sollen sie denn sonst machen? Die Strafzahlungen werden ja rückwirkend fällig. Sonst wären die Erhöhungen im Januar ja noch drastischer.


 
Es können keine Strafzahlungen in der Vergangenheit eingetrieben werden. Die Mineralölkonzerne zahlen wenn dann erst ab 2012 - und icht ab Januar, sondern eher ab ~April. Das sie für 2011 zahlen ist dabei vollkommen wurscht, denn sie zahlen auch für 2012 (wenn überhaupt) erst ab 2013. Deiner Logik zu Folge müssten sie, wenn sie die Strafgebühren jetzt schon einnehmen, die Preise 2012 wieder senken, weil sie ja bezahlt haben.

Ich denke, nicht einmal du würdest behaupten wollen, dass die Mineralölkonzerne größere Preissenkungen planen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (2. September 2011)

Die Kritik an "Biosprit" bzw. E10 oder anderen "Biotreibstoffen" kommt ja auch daher, dass beim Anbau der Pflanzen die für die Herstellung dieses Sprits gebraucht werden, eine Konkurenz zum Nahrungsmittelanbau entsteht und weil Wälder für diese Anbauflächen abgeholzt werden. 
Man soll diesen "Biokraftstoff" tanken um die Umwelt zu schonen, dabei bewirkt man eher das Gegenteil. Bauern pflanzen zum Teil lieber Raps an, da sie dafür mehr Geld bekommen als für Getreide oder Kartoffeln.


----------



## SaPass (2. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Die Kritik an "Biosprit" bzw. E10 oder anderen "Biotreibstoffen" kommt ja auch daher, dass beim Anbau der Pflanzen die für die Herstellung dieses Sprits gebraucht werden, eine Konkurenz zum Nahrungsmittelanbau entsteht und weil Wälder für diese Anbauflächen abgeholzt werden.
> Man soll diesen "Biokraftstoff" tanken um die Umwelt zu schonen, dabei bewirkt man eher das Gegenteil. Bauern pflanzen zum Teil lieber Raps an, da sie dafür mehr Geld bekommen als für Getreide oder Kartoffeln.


 Falls dieser Zusammenhang wirklich so stimmt - E10 ist auch teurer als Super, wenn man den Mehrverbrauch bedenkt. Von daher kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, warum man E10 tanken sollte.
Unser Touran benötigt ca. 5% mehr Kraftstoff, sobald man E10 tankt. E10 ist aber nur 2% billiger als Super. Meiner bescheidenen Rechnung nach bezahlt man bei E10 sogar drauf.


----------



## Toffelwurst (2. September 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Falls dieser Zusammenhang wirklich so stimmt - E10 ist auch teurer als Super, wenn man den Mehrverbrauch bedenkt. Von daher kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, warum man E10 tanken sollte.
> Unser Touran benötigt ca. 5% mehr Kraftstoff, sobald man E10 tankt. E10 ist aber nur 2% billiger als Super. Meiner bescheidenen Rechnung nach bezahlt man bei E10 sogar drauf.


 
Gut, dass ein Mehrverbrauch von mehr als 2% technisch, chemisch und physikalisch völlig unmöglich ist. Wenn man natürlich E10 voreingenommen tankt und dann bewusst/unbewusst seine Fahrweise ändert kommen auch die ominösen Stammtischwerte wie "3 Liter mehr auf 100km" zustande.
Außerdem möchte ich die Tankstelle sehen, an der E5 oder Super+ nur 2 Cent teurer sind als E10


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. September 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Falls dieser Zusammenhang wirklich so stimmt - E10 ist auch teurer als Super, wenn man den Mehrverbrauch bedenkt. Von daher kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, warum man E10 tanken sollte.
> Unser Touran benötigt ca. *5% mehr Kraftstoff, sobald man E10 tankt.*


 
Cool, damit dürfte Ethanol bei euch den selben Brennwert haben wie Wasser, da soll nocheinmal einer sagen die Gesetze der Physik wären unumstösslich  .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2011)

Selbst Wasser im Sprit hat eine positive Wirkung auf die Leistung (verdampfen von Wasser ist nunmal eine verdammt gute Methode, um Druck aufzubauen), es wurde bei Flugzeugen sogar eine Zeitlang mit Wassereinspritzung experimentiert  (das es sich nicht durchgesetzt hat, lag nicht an der fehlenden Leistungseffizienz - sondern daran, dass man im Gegensatz zu einem konventionellen Nachbrenner mit Kerosin ein komplettes zusätzliches Tanksystem gebraucht hätte)


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe keine detailierte Auflistung finden können, aber MAN ist eigentlich recht aktiv, was alternative Antriebe angeht. Da bei LKWs deutlich mehr Kundenwünsche berücksichtigt werden, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass sie wenn dann alle Motoren entsprechend anbieten können. Es gibt, abseits polemischer Diskussionsstile, jedenfalls keinen Anlass, davon auszugehen, dass es nur der schwächste sein könnte.



Ich weiß es ehrlich nicht, was da für Motoren angeboten werden. Aber wenn man mal davon ausgeht, daß die Firmenpolitik da genauso wie bei PKWs mit alternativen Antrieben ist, dann wird es so sein. In den frühen 90ern gab es den BMW 316g, der auch mit Gas fuhr. An und für sich eine sehr interessante Sache, aber doch nicht bei 88 PS. Bei rund 150 können wir anfangen zu reden, aber so ist es doch kein Wunder, daß eine eigentlich gute Sache zum Ladenhüter verkommt. Dasselbe gilt für den früher mal angebotenen Golf Bivalent. Der hatte - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - magere 75 PS. Damit lockt man doch niemanden hinterm Ofen vor.



> Das entsprechende Ausführungen die am wenigsten nachgefragten sind, könnte eher stimmen - aber da können sich dann Speditionen und Ölindustrie gegenseitig die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben. Das hat weder etwas mit der Politik noch mit technischem Fortschritt/Möglichkeiten zu tun.


Irgendwie beißt sich die Katze da aber auch in den Schwanz. Nachgefragt werden kann schließlich nur, was auch angeboten wird.



> Es waren 99% von dem, was mir auf den Straßen begegnet. Wenn dir noch eine weitere, wichtige Marke einfällt, nenn sie oder guck besser gleich selbst nach. Und der restliche (alte) Fuhrpark besteht -laut deiner eigenen Argumentation- ja erst recht aus unproblematischen Fahrzeugen.


Mir fallen noch Renault und Scania als große Marken ein. Wenn man noch Reisebusse dazunähme, was durchaus sinnvoll sein könnte, käme ich noch auf Kässbohrer und Neoplan. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die eigenen Motoren verwenden oder die zukaufen.



> Es können keine Strafzahlungen in der Vergangenheit eingetrieben werden. Die Mineralölkonzerne zahlen wenn dann erst ab 2012 - und icht ab Januar, sondern eher ab ~April. Das sie für 2011 zahlen ist dabei vollkommen wurscht, denn sie zahlen auch für 2012 (wenn überhaupt) erst ab 2013. Deiner Logik zu Folge müssten sie, wenn sie die Strafgebühren jetzt schon einnehmen, die Preise 2012 wieder senken, weil sie ja bezahlt haben.


Strafzahlungen können aber erst berechnet werden, wenn der Bewertungszeitraum um ist. Das heißt, die Zahlungen für das Jahr 2011 können erst 2012 fließen, weil man vorher ja gar nicht weiß, wie hoch die ausfallen müssen. Du machst ja auch keine Steuererklärung, bevor das Jahr vorbei ist, oder?



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Die Kritik an "Biosprit" bzw. E10 oder anderen "Biotreibstoffen" kommt ja auch daher, dass beim Anbau der Pflanzen die für die Herstellung dieses Sprits gebraucht werden, eine Konkurenz zum Nahrungsmittelanbau entsteht und weil Wälder für diese Anbauflächen abgeholzt werden.
> Man soll diesen "Biokraftstoff" tanken um die Umwelt zu schonen, dabei bewirkt man eher das Gegenteil. Bauern pflanzen zum Teil lieber Raps an, da sie dafür mehr Geld bekommen als für Getreide oder Kartoffeln.


 
Wenn sie mal nur hier lieber Raps statt Getreide anbauen würden, wäre das ja noch kein Problem. Wesentlich blöder ist, daß für den Anbau dieser Pflanzen zum Teil irgendwelche Regenwälder gerodet werden. Und da fängt's dann wirklich an, völlig bescheuert zu werden.



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Außerdem möchte ich die Tankstelle sehen, an der E5 oder Super+ nur 2 Cent teurer sind als E10



In Bonn und Umgebung sowie in meiner Heimat auf dem Land kostet E10 in aller Regel exakt dasselbe wie E5, sofern E10 überhaupt angeboten wird. In Köln ist das meines Wissens auch nicht anders.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2011)

also bei uns in der region ist E10 mittlerweile gerade mal noch 2-3 cent billiger als das "normale" super. 
Alles in einem war es halt mal wieder ne typische schnapsidee der EU, bei der Deutschland, der hauptunterhalter der ganzen EU-Länder, das versuchskaninchen spielen "durfte" . Das hätte jeder normal denkende bürger sagen können dass das nichts wird, aber scheinbar lernt man auf den ominösen Politikerlehrgängen wohl etwas anderes... 


Aber egal, solange menschen dadurch hungern und die steuerzahler wieder ausreichend verarscht werden, ist alles im grünen bereich für Guido und co 
Und am ende wirds dann halt wieder ne GmbH, "mit beschränkter haftung"...


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber egal, solange menschen dadurch hungern und die steuerzahler wieder ausreichend verarscht werden, ist alles im grünen bereich für Guido und co
> Und am ende wirds dann halt wieder ne GmbH, "mit beschränkter haftung"...


 
Entschuldige mal, aber was hat denn bitte die FDP damit zu tun? Die E10-Einführung wurde vom damaligen Bundesumweltminister Sigmar Gabriel vorbereitet und war eins seiner Lieblingsprojekte. Die aktuelle Regierung hat bestenfalls in Form der CDU damit zu tun, der aber natürlich nicht das Umweltministerium unterstand. Schuld hat also in erster Linie mal die SPD.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2011)

Hab ich die FDP erwähnt? Nein?! Aber als Außenminister sollte man durchaus was zu melden haben. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die FDP diese einführung abgelehnt hat, schliesslich kann man hier geld rausziehen. Und in der EU haben unsere "Politiker" scheinbar eh nichts zu melden. Nur zu blechen, das haben sie genug


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2011)

Als Außenminister gehört es aber sicher nicht zu den Amtsaufgaben, sich mit Umwelt-, Wirtschafts- oder Steuerpolitik auseinanderzusetzen.
Und abgesehen davon: Es war ja nunmal schon beschlossen und per Gesetz oder Verordnung festgelegt. Man kann in der Politik nicht einfach mal so eben hingehen und das, was die Vorgänger angestoßen haben, über den Haufen werfen. Wo bliebe da die Rechtssicherheit?


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Alles in einem war es halt mal wieder ne typische schnapsidee der EU, bei der Deutschland, der hauptunterhalter der ganzen EU-Länder, das *versuchskaninchen spielen* "durfte" .


 
Was soll das heißen? Das wir die Ersten sind mit Ethanol Beimischungen? Wenn ja, dann ist das falscher als falsch. Was Ethanol Beimischungen angeht sind wir eher das Schlußlicht während andere Länder schon 40 Jahre und mehr Erfahrung damit haben.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. September 2011)

Oder Kleinbauern in Indonesien werden vertrieben, damit Großkonzerne Palmöl für unseren Biosprit anbauen können.
(Quelle: Reportage 'die Biospritlüge' auf ARD/Phönix)


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2011)

Genau sowas meine ich.


----------



## SaPass (3. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Cool, damit dürfte Ethanol bei euch den selben Brennwert haben wie Wasser, da soll nocheinmal einer sagen die Gesetze der Physik wären unumstösslich  .


 Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Es ist absolut unmöglich, dass der Motor auf Grund eines veränderten Kraftstoffs ein minimal zu fettes Gemisch einspritzt?


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. September 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Es ist absolut unmöglich, dass der Motor auf Grund eines veränderten Kraftstoffs ein minimal zu fettes Gemisch einspritzt?


 
Im Zusammenhang mit Ethanol wäre mir das neu. Da Ethanol sauberer verbrennt, kontrollierter Zündet und eine höhere Klopffestigkeit hat.


----------



## SaPass (3. September 2011)

Somit liegt der Mehrverbrauch bei max. 2%, während man bei 3c Preisunterschied 2% spart. Also eigentlich eine faire Rechnung. Fragt sich nur, was nun umweltfreundlicher ist.


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Somit liegt der Mehrverbrauch bei max. 2%, während man bei 3c Preisunterschied 2% spart. Also eigentlich eine faire Rechnung. Fragt sich nur, was nun umweltfreundlicher ist.


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz. Es kommt auf den Motor bzw. die Programmierung des Motorsteuergerätes an. Manche sind da flexibler und können sich sehr gut an einen veränderten Kraftstoff anpassen, manche sind da erstaunlich unflexibel und überkompensieren den geringeren Brennwert durch einen erheblichen Mehrverbrauch, der sich leicht in der Region von 5% bis 10% abspielen kann. Manche verbrauchen - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - mit E10 angeblich soger weniger Treibstoff. Wenn man es wirklich wissen will, sollte man wohl am besten ausprobieren, wie das eigene Auto reagiert.


----------



## SaPass (3. September 2011)

Egal was ich sage, es ist falsch.


			
				SaPass schrieb:
			
		

> Falls dieser Zusammenhang wirklich so stimmt - E10 ist auch teurer als  Super, wenn man den Mehrverbrauch bedenkt. Von daher kann ich es nicht  nachvollziehen, warum man E10 tanken sollte.
> Unser Touran benötigt ca. 5% mehr Kraftstoff, sobald man E10 tankt. E10  ist aber nur 2% billiger als Super. Meiner bescheidenen Rechnung nach  bezahlt man bei E10 sogar drauf.





			
				ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, damit dürfte Ethanol bei euch den selben Brennwert haben wie  Wasser, da soll nocheinmal einer sagen die Gesetze der Physik wären  unumstösslich  .





			
				SaPass schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Es ist absolut unmöglich, dass der Motor  auf Grund eines veränderten Kraftstoffs ein minimal zu fettes Gemisch  einspritzt?





			
				ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zusammenhang mit Ethanol wäre mir das neu. Da Ethanol sauberer  verbrennt, kontrollierter Zündet und eine höhere Klopffestigkeit hat.





			
				Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt nicht ganz. Es kommt auf den Motor bzw. die Programmierung  des Motorsteuergerätes an. Manche sind da flexibler und können sich sehr  gut an einen veränderten Kraftstoff anpassen, manche sind da  erstaunlich unflexibel und überkompensieren den geringeren Brennwert  durch einen erheblichen Mehrverbrauch, der sich leicht in der Region von  5% bis 10% abspielen kann. Manche verbrauchen - aus welchen Gründen  auch immer - mit E10 angeblich soger weniger Treibstoff. Wenn man es  wirklich wissen will, sollte man wohl am besten ausprobieren, wie das  eigene Auto reagiert.



Könnt ihr euch mal entscheiden?


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2011)

Meine Aussage widerspricht der von SaPass zumindest nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ehrlich nicht, was da für Motoren angeboten werden. Aber wenn man mal davon ausgeht, daß die Firmenpolitik da genauso wie bei PKWs mit alternativen Antrieben ist, dann wird es so sein.



Wer von falschen Dingen ausgeht, kommt zu falschen Ergebnissen.
Du kannst ein B2B-Geschäft mit im wesentlichen drei Marken nicht mit einem B2C Markt mit mehreren Dutzend Teilnehmern vergleichen. In letzterem kann man ein Pseudo-Öko-Modell als Feigenblatt oder Testballon verwenden, in ersterem gucken alle auf die nackten Zahlen. Um dein Gasmodell aufzugreifen: Volvo bewirbt die eigenen Modelle sogar aggressiv und bietet, je nach Modell, auch den zweitstärksten Motor überhaupt auf Methan-Basis an.



> Irgendwie beißt sich die Katze da aber auch in den Schwanz. Nachgefragt werden kann schließlich nur, was auch angeboten wird.



Siehe oben: Das gilt in einem Massenmarkt, in dem der Kunde fertige Produkte mitnimmt. In einem individuellen Markt, in dem vom Aufbau über Führerhaus bis Fahrzeuglänge an die Wünsche angepasst wird, bekommt der Hersteller es sehr schnell mit, wenn er bestimmte Nachfragen nicht erfüllen kann.



> Mir fallen noch Renault und Scania als große Marken ein. Wenn man noch Reisebusse dazunähme, was durchaus sinnvoll sein könnte, käme ich noch auf Kässbohrer und Neoplan. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die eigenen Motoren verwenden oder die zukaufen.



Neoplan gehört MAN, Kässbohrer gibt es so nicht mehr - Setra ist mitlerweile eine Dailmermarke, genauso wie Renault mitlerweile zu Volvo gehört. Bei Scania hast du recht
*mal nachguck*
"Scania unterstützt und ermutigt die Verwendung von 100% Biodiesel in allen Dieselmotoren. Sprechen Sie mit Ihrem Scania-Händler, der Ihnen gern individuelle Ratschläge und Empfehlungen vorlegt." (Scania-Homepage)
noch Fragen?



> Strafzahlungen können aber erst berechnet werden, wenn der Bewertungszeitraum um ist. Das heißt, die Zahlungen für das Jahr 2011 können erst 2012 fließen, weil man vorher ja gar nicht weiß, wie hoch die ausfallen müssen.



Ja 
Genau das sage ich doch die ganze Zeit. Für ihre aktuellen Verfehlungen werden die Mineralölkonzerne erst in einem halben Jahr belangt, also gibt es jetzt keinen Grund für Preiserhöhungen - oder auch nur einen Maßstab, wie hoch diese ausfallen müssen. Da wird einfach nur ein Vorwand genutzt, um zusätzliche Einnahmen zu generieren.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> also bei uns in der region ist E10 mittlerweile gerade mal noch 2-3 cent billiger als das "normale" super.
> Alles in einem war es halt mal wieder ne typische schnapsidee der EU, bei der Deutschland, der hauptunterhalter der ganzen EU-Länder, das versuchskaninchen spielen "durfte" . Das hätte jeder normal denkende bürger sagen können dass das nichts wird, aber scheinbar lernt man auf den ominösen Politikerlehrgängen wohl etwas anderes...



- die EU macht allgemeine Vorgaben
- dass die deutschen Mineralölfirmen die über eine wort-wörtliche Schnappsidee erreichen wollte (/das Vorgaben), hat nichts mit der EU zu tun
- Deutschland ist in diesem Rahmen auch kein Versuchskaninchen, denn andere Länder gehen zeitgleich ihren eigenen Weg




Icejester schrieb:


> Als Außenminister gehört es aber sicher nicht zu den Amtsaufgaben, sich mit Umwelt-, Wirtschafts- oder Steuerpolitik auseinanderzusetzen.



Was unseren Außenminister in der Vergangenheit nicht davon abhielt, sich bei diesen einzumischen 



> Und abgesehen davon: Es war ja nunmal schon beschlossen und per Gesetz oder Verordnung festgelegt. Man kann in der Politik nicht einfach mal so eben hingehen und das, was die Vorgänger angestoßen haben, über den Haufen werfen. Wo bliebe da die Rechtssicherheit?


 
Sag das nicht uns, sondern der Regierung, die einen von der Atomindustrie unterzeichneten Ausstiegsvertrag in der Luft zerrissen und das Solarförderprogramm von jetzt auf gleich auf den Kopf gestellt hat. Ich stimme dir zwar durchaus zu, dass Regierungen wesentlich vorsichtiger und mit gleitenden Übergängen arbeiten sollten, aber die jetztige Regierung hat an zu vielen Stellen das genaue Gegenteil gemacht, als dass sie sich an irgend einer Stelle darauf berufen könnte, man "solle so etwas nicht machen".




SaPass schrieb:


> Somit liegt der Mehrverbrauch bei max. 2%, während man bei 3c Preisunterschied 2% spart. Also eigentlich eine faire Rechnung. Fragt sich nur, was nun umweltfreundlicher ist.



Solange sich Außen- und Außenwirtschaftsministerium bzw. die Kanzlerin selbst weder im Bilateralen noch auf internationalen Konferenzen für globale Vorgaben beim Anbau stark machen (sondern im Gegenteil: Lieber Öl-Politik betreiben. Siehe Libyenthread), dürfte das ganze keinen großen Unterschied machen. Ein Großteil des in Europa verbrauchten Bioethanols kommt wohl eh aus Südamerika. Die fahren dann dafür mit E60-80 statt dem üblichen E80-E100, weil sie immer gerade das verbrennen, was billiger ist.

Einen leichten Vorteil könnte Ethanol aber für Umweltschutzorgnisationen haben:
Den Leuten klar zu machen, was für Schaden die Tonnen von Gas anrichten, die sie verursachen, ist extrem schwer bis unmöglich. Schon die Einheiten sind zu abstrakt. Den Leuten ein Bild einer km² großen Monokultur vor die Nase zu halten und sie darauf hinzuweisen, dass das Regenwald sein könnte, wenn sie mal auf Fahrrad und ÖPNV setzen würden, ist deutlich verständlicher.




Icejester schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz. Es kommt auf den Motor bzw. die Programmierung des Motorsteuergerätes an. Manche sind da flexibler und können sich sehr gut an einen veränderten Kraftstoff anpassen, manche sind da erstaunlich unflexibel und überkompensieren den geringeren Brennwert durch einen erheblichen Mehrverbrauch, der sich leicht in der Region von 5% bis 10% abspielen kann.


 
Es geht afaik einiges dazu, durch eine falsche Einspritzmenge die Effizienz um 10% zu senken (Effizienz senken! Würde man einfach nur zuviel einspritzen, würde der Motor mehr Leistung liefern und der Fahrer weniger Gas geben, was die Mehreinspritzung größtenteil kompensiert) und mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass Motoren den Brennwert messen und darauf reagieren können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn man noch Reisebusse dazunähme, was durchaus sinnvoll sein könnte, käme ich noch auf Kässbohrer und Neoplan. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die eigenen Motoren verwenden oder die zukaufen.



Kässbohrer hat Karosserien gebaut, eben LKWs und Busse, aber Motoren haben die nie entwickelt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Entschuldige mal, aber was hat denn bitte die FDP damit zu tun? Die E10-Einführung wurde vom damaligen Bundesumweltminister Sigmar Gabriel vorbereitet und war eins seiner Lieblingsprojekte. Die aktuelle Regierung hat bestenfalls in Form der CDU damit zu tun, der aber natürlich nicht das Umweltministerium unterstand. Schuld hat also in erster Linie mal die SPD.


 
Die EU hat es auf den Weg gebracht und die EU Staaten mussten das dann umsetzen, hier hast du den Gesetzestext von 2006.
http://www.bio-energie.de/fileadmin/biz/pdf/gesetzeslage/BioKrQuotengesetz_Text.pdf

Hier ist der Ausgangspunkt, die Richtilinie von Ottokraftstoffen:
http://www.e10-kraftstoff.de/dateien/europaeische-richtlinie-ueber-die-kraftstoffqualitaet.pdf

Hier mal etwas über die Interessen der Agrarwirtschaft:
http://www.e10-kraftstoff.de/dateien/interessen-agrarwirtschaft-e10.pdf

Hier noch mal die Nachhaltigkeitsverordnung, man beachte, dass die von 2009 ist:
http://www.e10-kraftstoff.de/dateien/biokraftstoff-nachhaltigkeitsverordnung.pdf


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um dein Gasmodell aufzugreifen: Volvo bewirbt die eigenen Modelle sogar aggressiv und bietet, je nach Modell, auch den zweitstärksten Motor überhaupt auf Methan-Basis an.



 Für Volvo interessiere ich mich wirklich überhaupt nicht. Daher habe ich da auch keinen Überblick.



> Siehe oben: Das gilt in einem Massenmarkt, in dem der Kunde fertige Produkte mitnimmt. In einem individuellen Markt, in dem vom Aufbau über Führerhaus bis Fahrzeuglänge an die Wünsche angepasst wird, bekommt der Hersteller es sehr schnell mit, wenn er bestimmte Nachfragen nicht erfüllen kann.



Ich glaube, Du gehst da von falschen Voraussetzungen aus. Die Marken, die vorne drauf stehen, liefern bei LKWs nur die Zugmaschine bzw. den Unterbau und Antriebsstrang samt Motor. Der ganze Rest wird bei Spezialanforderungen von Firmen wie z.B. Kögel aufgebaut.



> genauso wie Renault mitlerweile zu Volvo gehört.



Renault gehört zu Volvo? Volvo gehört(e) zu Ford. Renault gehört zum PSA-Konzern. Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das Eine jetzt plötzlich zum Anderen gehören würde.



> "Scania unterstützt und ermutigt die Verwendung von 100% Biodiesel in allen Dieselmotoren. Sprechen Sie mit Ihrem Scania-Händler, der Ihnen gern individuelle Ratschläge und Empfehlungen vorlegt." (Scania-Homepage)
> noch Fragen?



Ist die Frage, wofür man noch Ratschläge und Empfehlungen braucht, wenn alles kein Problem ist.



> Ja
> Genau das sage ich doch die ganze Zeit. Für ihre aktuellen Verfehlungen werden die Mineralölkonzerne erst in einem halben Jahr belangt, also gibt es jetzt keinen Grund für Preiserhöhungen - oder auch nur einen Maßstab, wie hoch diese ausfallen müssen. Da wird einfach nur ein Vorwand genutzt, um zusätzliche Einnahmen zu generieren.



In einem halben Jahr wird doch keiner sagen: "Laßt euch mal ruhig Zeit mit der Zahlung, wir stellen die erst in einem weiteren Jahr fällig." Nee, das Geld wird doch aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach sofort eingetrieben. Und dann können die ja nicht erst im Nachhinein anfangen, das Geld einzunehmen.



> Sag das nicht uns, sondern der Regierung, die einen von der Atomindustrie unterzeichneten Ausstiegsvertrag in der Luft zerrissen und das Solarförderprogramm von jetzt auf gleich auf den Kopf gestellt hat. Ich stimme dir zwar durchaus zu, dass Regierungen wesentlich vorsichtiger und mit gleitenden Übergängen arbeiten sollten, aber die jetztige Regierung hat an zu vielen Stellen das genaue Gegenteil gemacht, als dass sie sich an irgend einer Stelle darauf berufen könnte, man "solle so etwas nicht machen".



Dasselbe kann man auch grün-rot in B-W mit S21 vorhalten.



> Es geht afaik einiges dazu, durch eine falsche Einspritzmenge die Effizienz um 10% zu senken (Effizienz senken! Würde man einfach nur zuviel einspritzen, würde der Motor mehr Leistung liefern und der Fahrer weniger Gas geben, was die Mehreinspritzung größtenteil kompensiert) und mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass Motoren den Brennwert messen und darauf reagieren können.


 
Das geht sogar super-einfach. Jeder, der mal einen kaputten Luftmassenmesser hatte, sollte ein Lied davon singen können. Außerdem bringt eine Mehreinspritzung nicht unbedingt mehr Leistung. Es muß ja das Gemisch richtig zusammengesetzt sein. Mehr Benzin im Zylinder sorgt nicht automatisch für mehr Leistung, sondern erstmal nur für unverbranntes Benzin, weil nicht genug Sauerstoff da ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Renault gehört zu Volvo? Volvo gehört(e) zu Ford. Renault gehört zum PSA-Konzern. Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das Eine jetzt plötzlich zum Anderen gehören würde.


 
ruyvern meint Renault Trucks, nicht die PKW Sparte. Die LKWs gehören seit 2001 der Volvo Group an, die nichts mit den Volvo PKWs zu tun hat. Das ist eine eigenständige Firma.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du gehst da von falschen Voraussetzungen aus. Die Marken, die vorne drauf stehen, liefern bei LKWs nur die Zugmaschine bzw. den Unterbau und Antriebsstrang samt Motor.


... und Führerhaus. Genau davon reden ich, genau das beinhaltet alle für die Spritversorgung wichtigen Elemente und genau das sind bereits viel zu viele Variationen, als das ein Hersteller ohne Kundenkontakt operieren könnte.



> Renault gehört zu Volvo? Volvo gehört(e) zu Ford. Renault gehört zum PSA-Konzern. Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das Eine jetzt plötzlich zum Anderen gehören würde.



Wir reden hier von LKW, oder?
Im übrigen gehörte auch die PKW-Sparte von Renault noch nie zu PSA und die von Volvo seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr zu Ford.



> In einem halben Jahr wird doch keiner sagen: "Laßt euch mal ruhig Zeit mit der Zahlung, wir stellen die erst in einem weiteren Jahr fällig." Nee, das Geld wird doch aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach sofort eingetrieben. Und dann können die ja nicht erst im Nachhinein anfangen, das Geld einzunehmen.



Abgesehen davon, dass sie das sehr wohl könnten, wiederhole ich: Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die Ölkonzerne nach Abzahlung der Strafen von dem jetzt ansparbaren Geld die Preise senken werden?



> Dasselbe kann man auch grün-rot in B-W mit S21 vorhalten.



Könnte man ggf. - noch ist da nichts passiert und was bislang angekündigt ist, ist ein Volksentscheid, keine plötzliche Meinungsänderung der Regierung.
Wenn Unternehmen mit einer Regierung Dinge vereinbaren, die dem Volksinteresse und -willen widersprechen könnten (und es kann nun wirklich niemand behaupten, dass er auf diese Idee nie gegekommen wäre), dann gehen sie bewusst das Risiko ein, dass diese Vereinbarungen später vom Volk gekippt werden. Das ist unschön - aber eigene Dummheit. Es nicht vergleichbar mit einer Regierung, die eigenmächtig Dinge über den Haufen wirft.



> Das geht sogar super-einfach. Jeder, der mal einen kaputten Luftmassenmesser hatte, sollte ein Lied davon singen können.



Ich hatte schon einen defekten Luftmassenmesser und selbst wenn nicht wäre ich nicht so blöd, anzunehmen, dass ein *Luft*massenmesser den Brennwert des Treibstoffes misst. 



> Außerdem bringt eine Mehreinspritzung nicht unbedingt mehr Leistung. Es muß ja das Gemisch richtig zusammengesetzt sein. Mehr Benzin im Zylinder sorgt nicht automatisch für mehr Leistung, sondern erstmal nur für unverbranntes Benzin, weil nicht genug Sauerstoff da ist.


 
Alle modernen Motoren arbeiten mit vergleichsweise mageren Gemischen. Die Verbrennung würde nicht optimal ablaufen -weswegen es ja überhaupt zu einem Effizienzverlust kommt-, aber eine unvollständige Verbrennung würde ich höchstens bei Vollgas erwarten. Bei vielen Motoren vermutlich nicht einmal da.

Also ich wiederhol die Fragen:
- woher kennt ein Motor den Brennwert des Treibstoffes?
- wie kann es, bei einer Brennwertänderung des Treibstoffes um ca. 2,5% zu einer Veränderung der Einspritzmenge in einem Maße kommen, die eine Verschlechterung der Verbrennugnseffizienz um 10% zur Folge hat?


----------

